# Pic of your ugly mug



## bookerdog

I thought it would be interesting to put a face to who Im chatting with.


----------



## Log Splitter

OK, I'll bite. But with a twist....

Each year I volunteer to take kids from a camp up at Lake Texoma fishing. They are all cronically ill (cancer patients, sickle cell anemia, lukemia, etc.) Since I love to fish, and enjoy kids, helping these guys have a fun day on Lake Texoma is one of the most rewarding things I do. Some seem perfectly healthy, others are so ill I have to help them hold the rod, but all of them have fun. 

Attached is a picture of me with one of the campers from a couple of years ago. I'm the ugly one holding the fish.....


----------



## chainsaw-57

*Engine Show*

Favorite picture with Grandsons Alex and Anthony.


----------



## wood4heat

I'm the little one in the middle.


----------



## daemon2525




----------



## Sawdustmaker

wood4heat said:


> I'm the little one in the middle.





Just before the doc tells them.................













April fool






.


----------



## blsnelling

GTG last spring





Christmas pic I took a couple years ago.





19th wedding anniversary, in December!


----------



## Woodie

wood4heat said:


> I'm the little one in the middle.



Okay...so I'm gonna guess you were born somewhere in the mid-1970's...


----------



## Festus Haggen

Me yesterday. Cell phone pic, awful quality. But I'm sure you don't wanna see me real clearly anyway.


----------



## Festus Haggen

Woodie said:


> Okay...so I'm gonna guess you were born somewhere in the mid-1970's...



I thought it was Tom Hall for a minute...


----------



## daemon2525

Woodie said:


> Okay...so I'm gonna guess you were born somewhere in the mid-1970's...



April 1, 1973


----------



## Sawdustmaker

April 1st, 1973



check his profile


----------



## AngelofDarkness

My scary winter lumberjack looking mug.


----------



## blsnelling

daemon2525 said:


> April 1, 1973



I guess that does make you an April Fool


----------



## Zodiac45

Okey dokey






 :greenchainsaw:


----------



## sILlogger




----------



## wood4heat

Sawdustmaker said:


> Just before the doc tells them.................
> 
> 
> 
> April fool
> 
> 
> .



Haha Sawdustmaker catching all the details!  

Ok a "recent" pic

Here is a family pic I like from a cuple years ago:






And one from last summer:






A company picninc :


----------



## blsnelling

TreeCo said:


> On a mid summer night climb last year.



Drinking "Beer" and climbing?


----------



## PA Plumber

Here ya go...


----------



## gr8scott72

Current:







A few months ago with the goatie and shaved head:


----------



## wood4heat

blsnelling said:


> I guess that does make you an April Fool



Yeah yeah my secrets out. Don't know how I can show my face around here anymore.


----------



## belgian

Hey, I like others saws too, hehe...


----------



## blsnelling

TreeCo said:


> Root beer!



Barg's, none the less


----------



## PA Plumber

Here's a "better" one. This past November. Man, it was cold an windy, but worth every minute. Caught quite a few in the mid to high teens range.

19 1/4" smallie. 

3 3/4 pounder.


----------



## Sawdustmaker

blsnelling said:


> Barg's, none the less



Its BARQS



it thought you could read.  make that root beer


----------



## scotclayshooter

Not saw related and the pool table is just for fun but heres me with big shiny clay shooting trophy from a few weeks ago


----------



## blsnelling

Sawdustmaker said:


> Its BARQS
> 
> 
> 
> it thought you could read.  make that root beer



I was afraid I was misspelling it. Here, have some more.


----------



## Sawdustmaker

here i am.


----------



## Sawdustmaker

oops wrong pic


----------



## harrygrey382




----------



## Locoweed

Scary pic


----------



## glenn31792

Here is a picture of me hunting dangerous game in south florida.
People say I look like bill. I think he looks like me.


----------



## Dapper Dan

5 years.....






55 years later.....






One more


----------



## oldirty

nice to see some pics of those here.

probably, to me, the least likely face to a name is you locoweed. never thought it would be you. the name locoweed looks more like it should belong to angelofdarkness. lol


my new saw and i.


----------



## Woodie

sILlogger said:


>



*Okay, I don't know about the rest a you guys, but I just made myself a lil' mental note not to ever get real "lippy" with sILlogger...   *


----------



## Dapper Dan

Woodie said:


> *Okay, I don't know about the rest a you guys, but I just made myself a lil' mental note not to ever get real "lippy" with sILlogger...   *



+1


----------



## Woodie

PA Plumber said:


>



*Nice pic, Plumber...but who's the dude with his thumb in your mouth?*


----------



## blsnelling

Woodie said:


> *Okay, I don't know about the rest a you guys, but I just made myself a lil' mental note not to ever get real "lippy" with sILlogger...   *



I'm with you man. Definately not the runt of the litter.


----------



## romeo

<----------------<<<


That was easy


----------



## sILlogger

Woodie: "Okay, I don't know about the rest a you guys, but I just made myself a lil' mental note not to ever get real "lippy" with sILlogger..."




Dapper Dan said:


> +1





blsnelling said:


> I'm with you man. Definately not the runt of the litter.



ha ha...i was well fed...5 yrs of football(4 hs and 1 college), hard work and logging for the last 5 yrs always helps to

not real sure but alot of people call me Popeye...


----------



## kevlar

me and the boy!


----------



## LazyJ

Me'n my gal Hillary


----------



## goatchin

me and my '79 dodge powerwagon when we was gettin this years christmas tree. if the pic was wider you would see our screamer of a IH 1566 






me, a hen turkey from this fall huntin season, husky 372XP (turkey and saw are connected in a long and sorta funny story but dont have time to type it), and suzuki king quad 300cc. in the back ground is the front end of our IH 1066, rear shot of our dodge ram 150, and a POS honda 250cc 4-wheeler


----------



## gregz

old bald and ugly !!


----------



## Dan Forsh

Okay, me just after getting off work at the Playboy mansion


----------



## czeigler

Here's the family and me. The wife is taking the picture.











Fox and Gray Squirrel:


----------



## splittah

You asked for it..










:chainsawguy: :help:


----------



## kennertree

This is my ugly mug.


----------



## West Texas

I cut and she loads; great combination.


----------



## harrygrey382

kennertree said:


> This is my ugly mug.


Nice clomper! Betcha she (?) can haul all day long


----------



## kennertree

harrygrey382 said:


> Nice clomper! Betcha she (?) can haul all day long



Thanks, never hooked anything to him yet. He will drive, or that's what we were told when we bought them. We just use them to ride around here and when we get some harnesses we are gonna try to find someone that knows what they are doing to help us learn to pull logs or maybe a wagon.


----------



## parrisw

kennertree said:


> This is my ugly mug.



Are you the one on 2 or 4 legs??


----------



## kennertree

parrisw said:


> Are you the one on 2 or 4 legs??



The one with 3 legs!! or so I'm told.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Only one I could find. At the Bills vs. Bengals Game this fall. I'm in the middle


----------



## parrisw

kennertree said:


> The one with 3 legs!! or so I'm told.



ha ha ha, good one. Too funny.

One of me. I guess I should find one of me looking up. Milling at the beach.


----------



## goatchin

my uncle has two Belgiums (sp?), both males. they look to be bout the same height as yours. He bought them 2 summers ago and wants to pull logs w/ them but he just hasnt had the time to get them to the woods. He knows they pull and are harness broke, he's used them a couple times to pull a couple logs around the barn to the furnace.

nice horses they are....sure as he!! got big feet LOL-I'm used to seein his small old ponies feet LOL






this is the summer when he bought them-he's had the pony on the left for over 17 years


----------



## kennertree

Drafts make great horses. The only problem is they eat too much hay. There is a hay shortage here due to the drought and hay is sky high. My neighbor calls them hay burners.


----------



## cjcocn

West Texas said:


> I cut and she loads; great combination.



West Texas

I am 41 and still haven't learned that I have to start aging sometime. The way I see it, I may as well keep going until I can't go anymore. Having said that, I sure wish that I can be telling someone that I am still cutting wood when I am your age! I am greatly impressed by that!

As for my ugly mug, I don't really have any pics that show it .... I guess that proves that it is, in fact, ugly! lol

I found a few tho ...

Playing ...

http://www.mts.net/~cjcocn/PICS/Aug 02 Flour Pack 02.jpg

Working ...

http://www.mts.net/~cjcocn/PICS/CJ on D6 Mid Hole - Cropped.jpg

Relaxing ...

http://www.mts.net/~cjcocn/PICS/Chris River Boating 01 copy.jpg


----------



## goatchin

yea his horses are on pasture all year round...barn is too short for them to come in...LOL

The horses run w/ the milk cows during the grazing season for the cows and he gives them extra grain+minerals, hay, and whatnot for supplments. sure would love to see those horses work


----------



## stevethekiwi

Penetrating a shipwreck at 140' depth, travelling from bow to stern through the guts of the ship (dont get lost now....). Wreck is 347' long

sorry about the poor quality shot, all the good photos are of the wreck!


Steve


----------



## berryman70

*You did say, ugly Mug!!*

Me a long time ago, when I lived in the woods.





Me & the wife after to much Captain Morgan ( for me, not her)





Cutting in a contest last summer.


----------



## Former Saw Builder

*me and the kids*

Me and the kids after a days work.... :fart:


----------



## Bob Wright

My mug...Bob


----------



## Peacock

Here's the youngest and I.


----------



## andrethegiant70

I'll play .... first pic is me in 1982... second pic is me this last summer at our company picnic.


----------



## DarylB

2002 with the new Truck




Winter of 2006 with my new Son


----------



## adkranger

*Mugs.............*

OK, I'll play too...........


----------



## spacemule

Well, not mine, but I don't drink coffee so it'll have to do.


----------



## Sawdustmaker




----------



## gonecountry

My Girlfriend and I in 2006 at an Alan Jackson / Brooks&Dunn concert.


----------



## rahtreelimbs




----------



## Cedarkerf

Well this one def an ugly mug 10,000 feet up Mt Rainier with frozen hair.




Grandson makes me look good.




Gotta have a chainsaw pic.




And my better side also known as Mntgal.


----------



## bigbadbob

Here is my mug from my cabin workshop.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Here's my ugly mug with my attack dogs.




My lovely wife.


----------



## ciscoguy01

*I*

Here's me, look at me avatar for my wife. Don't be gettin' any ideas, lmao...
hehehehehehehe


----------



## 2dogs

I need a little help here. I have uploaded to Photobucket and was able to mail the pics to myself. Now, how do I upload to AS?


----------



## sILlogger

ciscoguy01 said:


> Here's me, look at me avatar for my wife. Don't be gettin' any ideas, lmao...
> hehehehehehehe



ok..is that ACTUALLY your wife??? cuz if she's got a sister that isn't married ask her is she likes loggers... ...cuz there aint too many women that would pose in a swimsuit in front of a rebel flag!!


----------



## sILlogger

2dogs said:


> I need a little help here. I have uploaded to Photobucket and was able to mail the pics to myself. Now, how do I upload to AS?



when u go to your photobucket album..copy the IMG link under to photo and paste it to the reply on AS..the photo will show up in the reply


----------



## 2dogs

This is my first try at uploading photos from photobucket. If I screw up will someone please resize the images and tell me what I have done wrong? Thanks

http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh309/williamkiff/


----------



## ciscoguy01

*3*



sILlogger said:


> ok..is that ACTUALLY your wife??? cuz if she's got a sister that isn't married ask her is she likes loggers... ...cuz there aint too many women that would pose in a swimsuit in front of a rebel flag!!



3 of'em. But they kinda go the other way if you know what I mean... Hence why I married this one brotha... You oughtta see her run a saw dude, you'd crack up... Scott and Steve on here from the Cutting edge, our friends in Greenwich, NY saw her run the 7900 and the 5100 for a couple min trying them out down there, hehehehehehehehehe....

 eh?


----------



## sILlogger

ciscoguy01 said:


> 3 of'em. But they kinda go the other way if you know what I mean... Hence why I married this one brotha... You oughtta see her run a saw dude, you'd crack up... Scott and Steve on here from the Cutting edge, our friends in Greenwich, NY saw her run the 7900 and the 5100 for a couple min trying them out down there, hehehehehehehehehe....
> 
> eh?



well congrats to you on scoring the one u did....i got an ole lady(gf) Ive introduced her to the world of chainsaws. the first saw that she ever ran was my ported 066BB...under very close supervision and all PPE. i set a tree up and let her turn it loose the other day...she was like a 10 yr old kid!!

here the tree that she turned loose, 30ish" on the stump


----------



## 2dogs

Dang! That is not what I wanted to happen. Little help?


----------



## jra1100

*you asked for it*

<a href="http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/?action=view&current=meintheamazon.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/meintheamazon.jpg" border="0" alt="me in the amazon"></a>

this is in a village in the amazon a couple of years ago (I am the tall one). We were so far back in the wood that they had to pump air back to us. JR


----------



## THALL10326

There ya go Parris, 50 years old and still breathing,haha


----------



## ciscoguy01

*heheheehee*



sILlogger said:


> well congrats to you on scoring the one u did....i got an ole lady(gf) Ive introduced her to the world of chainsaws. the first saw that she ever ran was my ported 066BB...under very close supervision and all PPE. i set a tree up and let her turn it loose the other day...she was like a 10 yr old kid!!
> 
> here the tree that she turned loose, 30ish" on the stump



Its so funny to watch chicks run those big saws isn't it??? She ran my 56 Mag a couple times, she gets nervous with the big saws though... 

Thall, you handsome devil you!!!! You look quite dapper brotha. I figger'ed you for a bigfoot lookin' beast with claws and whatnot... heheheheheheh


----------



## THALL10326

At 50 I finally ran a Husky,LOL


----------



## THALL10326

At 50 and 15 seconds it was back to Stihl,haha


----------



## hoss

THALL10326 said:


> At 50 and 15 seconds it was back to Stihl,haha



Tee-Hee


----------



## THALL10326

*Hoss*

If you get a chance tomorrow stop by the shop. I got another freebie today, a Husky 61. Need a piston&cylinder but you gotta see this thing, its looking prudyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....


----------



## hoss

THALL10326 said:


> If you get a chance tomorrow stop by the shop. I got another freebie today, a Husky 61. Need a piston&cylinder but you gotta see this thing, its looking prudyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....




You got it. I gotta show you the new 084 anyway. You should see the double barrel muffler cover on this thing.


----------



## 820wards

Here I am with another one of my many hobbies besides chainsaws. Now that I'm retired I have more time for all of my hobbies.

820wards
jerry-


----------



## Just Mow

Me last December


----------



## Just Mow




----------



## hoss

Just Mow said:


>



NICE! How big?


----------



## THALL10326

hoss said:


> You got it. I gotta show you the new 084 anyway. You should see the double barrel muffler cover on this thing.



Bring it on in, wanna see that bad boy. I got about 40 chains to sharpen tomorrow, dayummm I hate grinding dayumm chains, your welcome to use the grinder all ya want,hint hint,LOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326

Hey Mow. A feller named Bobby Mann tells me your a hardcore Stihl man, any truth to that??


----------



## Just Mow

hoss said:


> NICE! How big?



Pretty heavy, ut I don't know the exact weight.


----------



## Just Mow

THALL10326 said:


> Hey Mow. A feller named Bobby Mann tells me your a hardcore Stihl man, any truth to that??



Pretty much bleed orange and white.


----------



## bcorradi

Hey Tom. A feller named Brad Corradi is wondering when the he$$ your going to revive your stihl story thread


----------



## masiman

Me and the family at the drive in last summer.


----------



## THALL10326

bcorradi said:


> Hey Tom. A feller named Brad Corradi is wondering when the he$$ your going to revive your stihl story thread



Who, Brad Corradi, who's he, do I know him,LOLOL 

Yes your correct, I should get back to that. Even Spacemule got on me about that. I see you added some to it, good job. I'll get that back up and running here in a few days. I fell in love with the Sorpranos and I've been getting several freebies at the shop of late to tinker with. Give me a day or so and we'll get that thread rolling again...


----------



## bcorradi

Ok I thought maybe bookerdog snuck some demi movies in with the sopranos and your still icing your wrists .


----------



## hoss

[ I've been getting several freebies at the shop of late to tinker with. Give me a day or so and we'll get that thread rolling again...[/QUOTE]

Speaking of freebies, I hear you picked up a real mean 290 but maybe thats just a rumor.


----------



## jra1100

*bigger picture I hope*

<a href="http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/?action=view&current=CopyofHPIM0338.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/CopyofHPIM0338.jpg" border="0" alt="bigger picture I hope"></a>

This is the right picture, or at least a larger picture. As I said we were a long way back in the big empty. I am fairly tall, but down there I felt like a giant. The man was the medicine man of the tribe, and was one of the taller indians around. There were some HUGE trees, most near the river we were on (the Tahuayo) had been cut years ago, but we saw some huge stumps, and huge trees a ways away form the rive.


----------



## Chopwood

Guess I can't link to that site


----------



## parrisw

THALL10326 said:


> There ya go Parris, 50 years old and still breathing,haha



ha ha ha, not what I expected from you. Now tell me, you don't always look like that now do you?


----------



## cmetalbend

Me, at what I do for fun.


----------



## Goicoechea

This one is my Dad and I next to the largest mechanical (engine driven, not diesel electric) Cat loader in the world (994). This one is in Eureka, NV in an open pit gold mine.


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> GTG last spring



I'm the guy in the background with the orange things growing from my head.lol

Here is a better pick.


----------



## J.Walker

Here's a shot of me with the Beg for Rep trophy






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck

Just Mow said:


>


Hey Mow, who's that pulling your leg? lol


----------



## Rleonard

Here is Nick and I











Bob


----------



## Woodie

parrisw said:


> ha ha ha, not what I expected from you. Now tell me, you don't always look like that now do you?



Only when he's marrying one of his cousins...


.


----------



## Woodie

Just Mow said:


> Pretty much bleed orange and white.



Just so long as you're bleedin'...


----------



## mig

Me last weekend


----------



## Grace Tree

I love Arborwear hats 
So many hats--so few brains


----------



## Cliff R

Me and my side-kick at the Pontiac Nationals in Norwalk Ohio.....Cliff


----------



## mryb

PA Plumber said:


> Here's a "better" one. This past November. Man, it was cold an windy, but worth every minute. Caught quite a few in the mid to high teens range.
> 
> 19 1/4" smallie.
> 
> 3 3/4 pounder



I see the Rockville bridge in the background. The Glass Lounge next to it puts out an awesome meal...Rick


----------



## THALL10326

parrisw said:


> ha ha ha, not what I expected from you. Now tell me, you don't always look like that now do you?



Well true, I don't. On Saturday nites I put on the white star diamond loaded jump suit and go make me some money singing rock-n-roll baby,LOL


----------



## THALL10326

hoss said:


> [ I've been getting several freebies at the shop of late to tinker with. Give me a day or so and we'll get that thread rolling again...



Speaking of freebies, I hear you picked up a real mean 290 but maybe thats just a rumor.[/QUOTE]

Whatcha talking about, that 290/390 only my hair dressor knows for sure saw,hehehe


----------



## THALL10326

Woodie said:


> Only when he's marrying one of his cousins...
> 
> 
> .



Ha, all five of ya sisters were yummy Woodie,hehehehehe


----------



## MikeInParadise

Me doing my Christmas thaang...


----------



## wood4heat

A few pics of havin fun:


----------



## Woodie

THALL10326 said:


> Ha, all five of ya sisters were yummy Woodie,hehehehehe



Funny...they said you were a disappointment...


----------



## Burvol

wood4heat said:


> A few pics of havin fun:



I use to ride that same bike, 95 or 96 cr250? I thought they had sweet power delivery but the worst forks ever. Good bikes though.


----------



## wood4heat

Burvol said:


> I use to ride that same bike, 95 or 96 cr250? I thought they had sweet power delivery but the worst forks ever. Good bikes though.



It's a '96 and +1 to everything you said about it!!! The motor absolutely RIPS but the forks killed my wrists. I was getting help from Duval Engineering so they resprung the suspension and put Pro Action triple stage valving in it for me. Racing it after that felt like cheating!


----------



## 2dogs

Small Wood said:


> I love Arborwear hats
> So many hats--so few brains



Those raewrobrA hats are nice.


----------



## taplinhill

THALL10326 said:


> Well true, I don't. On Saturday nites I put on the white star diamond loaded jump suit and go make me some money singing rock-n-roll baby,LOL



I was wondering when the cape came out.
Do you buy your scarfs in bulk?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

My mug....


----------



## THALL10326

Woodie said:


> Funny...they said you were a disappointment...



Well lets face it, I was only out to please myself,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326

taplinhill said:


> I was wondering when the cape came out.
> Do you buy your scarfs in bulk?



Tractor and trailer load at a time, haha


----------



## THALL10326

Woodie said:


> Funny...they said you were a disappointment...



Holds on a minute, where is your picture sir, hurry up, I got the darts ready to throw,LOL


----------



## Woodie

THALL10326 said:


> Holds on a minute, where is your picture sir, hurry up, I got the darts ready to throw,LOL




Fair's fair...here's me...mind you to make sure those darts are sharp.

And your shoes are tied...


----------



## Festus Haggen

Woodie said:


> Fair's fair...here's me...mind you to make sure those darts are sharp.
> And your shoes are tied...




This seems to also be "you", Mr. Heston...


----------



## Woodie

Festus Haggen said:


> This seems to also be "you", Mr. Heston...




SHE WAS OVER 18!!! SHE WAS OVER 18!!!!!

(And check out the pipes on me at THAT age...  )


----------



## NPKenny




----------



## SawTroll

Where is Ultra?????


----------



## SawTroll

Here's a pic of SawWitch;








The shadow is me.......


----------



## FSTS

Festus Haggen said:


> This seems to also be "you", Mr. Heston...




LMAO


----------



## super3

*3 generations*

in the middle


----------



## Log Splitter

SawTroll said:


> Here's a pic of SawWitch;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shadow is me.......



Come on, ST! We've seen the pics of Witchie before. Put one up of you that's not a shadow, preferably runnin' the 361.


----------



## blsnelling

Log Splitter said:


> Come on, ST! We've seen the pics of Witchie before. Put one up of you that's not a shadow, preferably runnin' the 361.



And that's not the witches mug either.


----------



## THALL10326

Woodie said:


> Fair's fair...here's me...mind you to make sure those darts are sharp.
> 
> And your shoes are tied...



Good grief you , if I can put up my ugly mug you can put up yours, now hop to it dayummm it, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Former Saw Builder

Rleonard said:


> Here is Nick and I
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



Nick is a great looking Dog.

I'm on my 3rd. German Shepherd, I'll never be without one they are the real deal.


----------



## epicklein22

<img src="http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/1492/ohiogtgbs9.jpg"/>
Ohio GTG at Bill's house. Running a ms460 that I have since sold.

<img src="http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/5475/ohiogtg2tl0.jpg"/>
Again, Ohio GTG at Bill's house. Running my 075. That saw had sat for over 2 years with nasty gas in it and fired it right up with a little gas in the carb, to top it off, the saw has some scoring on the piston. Gotta love stihl products, just can not kill them.

<img src="http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/8821/trailbuildna1.jpg"/>
Here is a little taste of the mountain bike trail building we do up here in the cleveland area. We milled the logs in half, about 10 feet long and then lined them up over the muddy area. Does a great job of keeping the riders from damaging the soft ground.

<img src="http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/2323/trailbuildingdi4.jpg"/>
Here is another mountain bike trail build pic. I am in the red, looking out over the lake. My lil brother is in the yellow.


----------



## SawTroll

Log Splitter said:


> Come on, ST! We've seen the pics of Witchie before. Put one up of you that's not a shadow, preferably runnin' the 361.



Those are not on this cumputer - sorry....

...but they sure are in the archives, but where??????


----------



## Bowtie

Last Fall after I bought the 441.


----------



## Chopwood

Here I am doing the thing I love. That fish is pushing ten pounds, I'm a big guy.


----------



## Wortown Mick

Last winter when I had hair @ sunday river. 
I cut the ex-gf outa that pic. 


Ive got more recent and plenty of other pics but I dislike taking pictures of myself. And dislike sharing them even more.

Its awesome how much my appearance changes.


----------



## GSP

Cuttin my free



slabs.


----------



## super3

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> My mug....



DAMN!!! that's a beautiful slab of wood. Make a great coffee table


----------



## PB

Come on Woodie, let's see that pretty face!!

I'll show you mine if you show me yours.

















































Perverts.


----------



## sloth9669

*Ugly Mug...*

Me & The Woman in Aruba





Me & The Woman at IMAX





Me & My Dog


----------



## wildbio

me and my son (and the hat that came free with the 346xp).
taken a few days ago


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> My mug....



Wow! What kind of wood is that? I'd love to get a piece of it.


----------



## gink595

I didn't realize how little few pictures of myself I have. I guess I'm the one behind the camera instead of in front of it, I like it that way.


----------



## Erick

Well you asked for it.

Chill'n in the kiddy the pool.






Wheel'n with my daughter. 






Me and the munchkin at Thunder Over Louisville Last year.







.


----------



## Tree Sling'r

Me wife and I, Halloween 06'.


----------



## scotclayshooter

SawTroll said:


> Those are not on this cumputer - sorry....
> 
> ...but they sure are in the archives, but where??????



Right here Sawtroll!
LOL its like an advert for ppe
Sawwitch could withstand a nuclear bomb with just her ponytail getting singed 
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=38001&highlight=cold+troll


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Chopwood said:


> Here I am doing the thing I love. That fish is pushing ten pounds, I'm a big guy.




Hey Andy.....Looks like you shaped up quite a bit from the old college days. Hahahahaha!


----------



## Saucydog

Here's me and a pal out clearing some brush:


----------



## spacemule

Saucydog said:


> Here's me and a pal out clearing some brush:



You look like a couple of Lilliputians.


----------



## 2dogs

Tree Sling'r said:


> Me wife and I, Halloween 06'.



Just another night at the Sling'r household.


----------



## Ray Bennett

See if this pic comes out. Wow, I finally got a pic posted, This is me when I'm not cutting firewood


----------



## Wood Junkie

My contribution ........pic is from March 1st. I don't know what that bright thing in the sky is, sure makes me squint though.


----------



## Lakeside53

wow.. you must be RR2's younger brother! Fascinating resemblence, except for the small saw and snow....


----------



## Wood Junkie

Well he has my sincere condolences on the resemblence.... 
And I'll consider all donations if someone wants to help me upgrade on the saw size........:greenchainsaw: I'll gladly give some of this snow in trade!!


----------



## Vangellis

Just a homeowner here. This was shot after I just got home with the new 350 and new chaps last spring. Nice and dirty now. The other saw is a 141. The second shot is with my neighbor using his truck to haul out some wood from a nearby property.

Thanks to all on here for good reading and advice.













Kevin


----------



## mudguts

1990







2007, I'm the furry guy on the right.


----------



## Universe




----------



## GASoline71

A few of me...

The day I retired from the US Navy...






When I was still climbing... just starting up the tree on a removal.






With my V-8 and my lift partner Mike, at the Deming, WA Logging Show 2007.






     

Gary


----------



## stevethekiwi

GASoline71 said:


> A few of me...
> 
> With my V-8 and my lift partner Mike, at the Deming, WA Logging Show 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary




Nice mini


----------



## Chopwood

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Hey Andy.....Looks like you shaped up quite a bit from the old college days. Hahahahaha!



Time has not been kind to me over the years. Having a desk job doesn't help either. Thanks for the dig Dennis hahaaa!


----------



## hydro2

My son and after turkey hunting last spring. He got one this morning. Can't wait for this year.


----------



## Ray Bennett

GASoline71 said:


> A few of me...
> 
> The day I retired from the US Navy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



Gary, I did not know you were in the navy, I bet you were in charge of making two stroke mix for thoes ships so I have to ask if you recommend 40:1 or 50:1 for aircraft carriers?


----------



## Ax-man

This is me.


----------



## Bowtie

*Not the best wood, but fun anyway*

my boss had this dead cottonwood he wanted dropped and for firewood, so I took the 064 over there this morning.


----------



## Bowtie

My boss isnt the best camera operator, lol, but hes cool as he!!


----------



## Bowtie




----------



## Ole Farmerbuck

I think he did a fine job. Both of you.


----------



## blsnelling

Looks like fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## JT78

Im the one on the right


----------



## heimannm

*Here I am*

I am on the left, oldest son Jeff on the right giving me a hand starting the Strunk.


----------



## hornett224

*Thanks for your service!*



mudguts said:


> 1990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007, I'm the furry guy on the right.



God bless you and yours!


----------



## hornett224

*Gary,thanks for your service as well!*



GASoline71 said:


> A few of me...
> 
> The day I retired from the US Navy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was still climbing... just starting up the tree on a removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my V-8 and my lift partner Mike, at the Deming, WA Logging Show 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



and God bless you too!


----------



## 2dogs

Second try.








And my son in the Mac-T


----------



## woodfarmer

my son and his first saw


----------



## parrisw

GASoline71 said:


> A few of me...
> 
> The day I retired from the US Navy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was still climbing... just starting up the tree on a removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my V-8 and my lift partner Mike, at the Deming, WA Logging Show 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



Hey, Gary, I was always wondering, that V8 saw, is the motor a Buick 215, Im thinking it would have to be in the 215 V8 family otherwise I don't think you could lift it.


----------



## 2dogs

More of the family.
My wife being a good sport packing the 441 down to the river for me.




At her 911 console.




Thw finish of the Big Sur half marathon




A 5'11" white fir and my son.


----------



## Chris J.

I emailed a link to this thread to the FBI...some of y'all might want to consider moving :hmm3grin2orange:.

Wife & I at a guitar GTG in '06. The beard is currently shaved off .


----------



## monkeywood

*saw scabbard*

Anyone know where i can get the saw scabbard that Mrs. 2dogs is carrying? That is really cool. I know i need one, just don't know what for. Thanks.


----------



## deevo

Myself and my youngest who was 2 at the time! Just got my new helmet that day! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## monkeywood

*Look out daddy*



deevo said:


> Myself and my youngest who was 2 at the time! Just got my new helmet that day! :greenchainsaw:


That little girl out ranks you. Better watch out.


----------



## deevo

*I know*



monkeywood said:


> That little girl out ranks you. Better watch out.


I've now got a red helmet! No pictures of it yet though!


----------



## GSP

PA Plumber said:


> Here's a "better" one. This past November. Man, it was cold an windy, but worth every minute. Caught quite a few in the mid to high teens range.
> 
> 19 1/4" smallie.
> 
> 3 3/4 pounder.



My catch was a little bigger.27 feet and probably over 15,000 pounds.


----------



## kevlar

GSP said:


> My catch was a little bigger.27 feet and probably over 15,000 pounds.



Whoa! what is that a white?


----------



## GSP

kevlar said:


> Whoa! what is that a white?



Thats what I thought at first because it was dark in the morning when the nets came up with it tangled.It's a basking shark.Caught about 40 miles offshore from our harbor in thge gulf of st. lawrence.


----------



## hanniedog

Did you tell the captain you needed a bigger boat? RIP Roy Scheider


----------



## bama

hanniedog said:


> Did you tell the captain you needed a bigger boat? RIP Roy Scheider


----------



## kevlar

GSP said:


> My catch was a little bigger.27 feet and probably over 15,000 pounds.



I'm not ashamed to say if I pulled that up as it broke the surface I probably would pee a little. LOL


----------



## spacemule

These are the most recent I have of me--they're about 3 years old.


----------



## MOE

Big trees and big deer


----------



## Festus Haggen

MOE said:


> Big trees and big deer



Wish I could use my Garand for hunting! Nice buck, big honkin' trees!


----------



## masiman

MOE said:


> Big trees and big deer



My garand was made in 1951. I refinished it with polyurethane for low maintenance durability. I always thought about putting a scope on it but since I was not sure I did not want to drill into to put the mount on. That ding at the end of a clip adds to the whole experience.


----------



## GASoline71

parrisw said:


> Hey, Gary, I was always wondering, that V8 saw, is the motor a Buick 215, Im thinking it would have to be in the 215 V8 family otherwise I don't think you could lift it.



Yep... all aluminum 215 Buick. '63 vintage.

Some years back there were 2 crazy loggers from Northern Cali. that used a small block Chevy with aluminum heads. They were some big ol' strong fellers...

Gary


----------



## tek9tim

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=66418&stc=1&d=1204658820">

I'm the ugly one...


----------



## Festus Haggen

masiman said:


> My garand was made in 1951. I refinished it with polyurethane for low maintenance durability. I always thought about putting a scope on it but since I was not sure I did not want to drill into to put the mount on. That ding at the end of a clip adds to the whole experience.



We use the Garands for our Honor Guard at my VFW post, one of the Korea vets told us how they used to keep an empty clip in their pocket, since the enemy knew that when they heard that "ding", you were out of ammo. So our guys would toss an empty clip on the rocks, and pop the enemy when they stood up to charge. They are an amazing rifle, nothing like .30-06 for the one-shot knockdown.


----------



## scotclayshooter

tek9tim said:


> <img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=66418&stc=1&d=1204658820">
> 
> I'm the ugly one...



Not hard to pick the CUTE one "wolf whistle"


----------



## scotclayshooter

hanniedog said:


> Did you tell the captain you needed a bigger boat? RIP Roy Scheider



Lol i alway thought that quote was wrong it should have been "Were going to need a bigger STEEL boat"


----------



## MOE

Festus Haggen said:


> We use the Garands for our Honor Guard at my VFW post, one of the Korea vets told us how they used to keep an empty clip in their pocket, since the enemy knew that when they heard that "ding", you were out of ammo. So our guys would toss an empty clip on the rocks, and pop the enemy when they stood up to charge. They are an amazing rifle, nothing like .30-06 for the one-shot knockdown.




I use that same trick when I'm hunting. I throw an empty clip and when the deer hear it, they come charging me and I let them have it!


----------



## MOE

masiman said:


> My garand was made in 1951. I refinished it with polyurethane for low maintenance durability. I always thought about putting a scope on it but since I was not sure I did not want to drill into to put the mount on. That ding at the end of a clip adds to the whole experience.



Mine is a 1945 I got it through civilian marksmenship program about 6-7 years ago. I sent a note in with my check asking if they could look for one with a better barrel. The barrel looks like new in this one. I can shoot 1.5" groups from a bench with handloads. 
I would never consider putting a scope on a garand unless it was a C or D sniper model. The military apitures are great except for low light,(dawn, dusk) I bought a second front sight at a gunshow. I'm planning on milling a grove in it and gluing a part of a fiber optic sight on it.


----------



## 2dogs

monkeywood said:


> Anyone know where i can get the saw scabbard that Mrs. 2dogs is carrying? That is really cool. I know i need one, just don't know what for. Thanks.



That scabbard I bought on ebay 2 years ago. It is nice because it will take a boys axe. All my other scabbards are by The Pack Shack and while they don't carry and axe they will carry 2 spare chains. These scabbards are designed for wildland firefighting. The Supply Cache sells several brands of scabbards, I have listed the link below.

http://www.firecache.com/products.asp?dept=162


----------



## GSP

scotclayshooter said:


> Lol i alway thought that quote was wrong it should have been "Were going to need a bigger STEEL boat"



Yeah, the Orca was quite the old wooden scow in that movie.


----------



## oldirty

spacemule said:


>



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


flex'n for the ladies.


----------



## Just Mow

spacemule said:


> These are the most recent I have of me--they're about 3 years old.



One word
Nacho Libre :censored: :censored: :censored:


----------



## Just Mow

MOE said:


> Big trees and big deer



Nice Buck


----------



## wdchuck

Just Mow said:


> One word
> Nacho Libre :censored: :censored: :censored:



That's funny, just needs a mask.

Two words though, keep trying Mow.


----------



## Robertesq1




----------



## taplinhill

spacemule said:


>






You really ought to have that looked at.





.


----------



## SAWITALL

Robertesq1 said:


>



That is one big Mule. Nice picture.


----------



## stevethekiwi

spacemule said:


> These are the most recent I have of me--they're about 3 years old.



beware the ginger ninja


----------



## Just Mow

stevethekiwi said:


> beware the ginger ninja



I feel sorry for the person he took the picture for :jawdrop:


----------



## Robertesq1

SAWITALL said:


> That is one big Mule. Nice picture.



Thanks, Montana 2005


----------



## stevethekiwi

Just Mow said:


> I feel sorry for the person he took the picture for :jawdrop:



best site ever >>>>>> www.gingerkids.org

roflmao! read the FAQ's


----------



## sILlogger

stevethekiwi said:


> best site ever >>>>>> www.gingerkids.org
> 
> roflmao! read the FAQ's



hey d*mnit!!! easy with the gingerkid jokes!!! ...i can't deny it..im Irish!!

that is still one funny azz site!!


----------



## Just Mow

sILlogger said:


> hey d*mnit!!! easy with the gingerkid jokes!!! ...i can't deny it..im Irish!!
> 
> that is still one funny azz site!!



Hey, you don't have to look so damn mean. Not if you are carrying that big a:censored: saw.


----------



## spacemule

Just Mow said:


> I feel sorry for the person he took the picture for :jawdrop:



Hey dude, it's ok. Not everyone can be as sexy as me.


----------



## volks-man

*givin it a try*





doing something stupid.


----------



## parrisw

GASoline71 said:


> Yep... all aluminum 215 Buick. '63 vintage.
> 
> Some years back there were 2 crazy loggers from Northern Cali. that used a small block Chevy with aluminum heads. They were some big ol' strong fellers...
> 
> Gary



Cool thanks. Ya, a small block chevy eh, dam that would wiegh allot, even with aluminum heads.


----------



## sILlogger

Just Mow said:


> Hey, you don't have to look so damn mean. Not if you are carrying that big a:censored: saw.



ahh...i was smiling...u can see the grin if you look close...ive always been a pretty stern person.....guess its because im a ginger!!


----------



## Just Mow

volks-man said:


> doing something stupid.



I'm just glad you said it.


----------



## volks-man

*excuses*



Just Mow said:


> I'm just glad you said it.



the guy tells me to drywall the room and luan the floor.
i did it. drywall taped, luan water putty-ed.
snow decides to melt all at once. freak thawing. water behind the ice dams and what do you know? the new drywall and luan are wet!!! 
stupid thing to do but i saved the room.......
untill the next thaw!


p.s didn't even have a tall enough ladder, who would dream i'd need an extension ladder to drywall a 7' high room!!!


----------



## Just Mow

volks-man said:


> the guy tells me to drywall the room and luan the floor.
> i did it. drywall taped, luan water putty-ed.
> snow decides to melt all at once. freak thawing. water behind the ice dams and what do you know? the new drywall and luan are wet!!!
> stupid thing to do but i saved the room.......
> untill the next thaw!



Sometimes we have to do stupid things.


----------



## volks-man

Just Mow said:


> Sometimes we have to do stupid things.



thats what my wife tells her friends about our sex life.


----------



## bookerdog

volks-man said:


> thats what my wife tells her friends about our sex life.



+1 LOL


----------



## spacemule

volks-man said:


> thats what my wife tells her friends about our sex life.



Mow's wife told me he's just like the weather man. 


































He promises 8" to 10" but she rarely sees more than 1" to 2".


----------



## MOE

GSP said:


> Yeah, the Orca was quite the old wooden scow in that movie.



Pretty cool that jaws was killed with a garand,(and a little help from a dive tank).


----------



## bcorradi

volks-man said:


> doing something stupid.


That may be foolish in more than one way. I'm know I wouldn't trust my life with a "Husky" ladder.


----------



## Just Mow

bcorradi said:


> That may be foolish in more than one way. I'm know I wouldn't trust my life with a "Husky" ladder.



much less a saw LOLOLOLOL


----------



## volks-man

*what other choice?*



bcorradi said:


> That may be foolish in more than one way. I'm know I wouldn't trust my life with a "Husky" ladder.



honestly:
i would have used a stihl ladder but they are overpriced and my dealer stinks!
i would have used an echo ladder but they are heavy for their length!
i would have used a dolmar ladder but there wasn't a dealer nearby!
and, we all know craftsman is made by poulan. both would only last long enough to get me up there, then leave me to get down on my own!


----------



## GSP

Here's a pic of a lobster of about 10-12 lbs from a couple of years ago.


http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj294/guinness_016/school100day 

[IMG]http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj294/guinness_016/school100dayprojects002.jpg


----------



## timbrjackrussel

*Perfect day in the bush Nov. 10 2007*

My 066 and my dog.






The only thing better than this is the one taking the picture, she is my best friend and sweetie.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

volks-man said:


> honestly:
> i would have used a stihl ladder but they are overpriced and my dealer stinks!
> i would have used an echo ladder but they are heavy for their length!
> i would have used a dolmar ladder but there wasn't a dealer nearby!
> and, we all know craftsman is made by poulan. both would only last long enough to get me up there, then leave me to get down on my own!



 LOL!


----------



## SawTroll

Here is pic from 2006, specially arranged by Witch and her brother, for an earlier tread here;


----------



## volks-man

troll, 
was beginning to give up on you! you look a little like your avatar!
try not to look so happy next time.


----------



## SawTroll

Here is a pic of of SawWitch, late 2006;






The saw is the 372xpg, 20" bar - and that old birch was its first victim.


----------



## SawTroll

volks-man said:


> troll,
> was beginning to give up on you! you look a little like your avatar!
> try not to look so happy next time.



LOL, as I said, it was an arranged pic, and not my idea..........:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## logbutcher

It's obvious that that tree is not from Norge. Too big DBH. Staged cardboard. :monkey:


----------



## Log Splitter

SawTroll said:


> Here is pic from 2006, specially arranged by Witch and her brother, for an earlier tread here;




LOL! ST you look like a proud papa holding that 361 like a newborn baby! Great pic!

I saw that picture of Witchie on here once before I believe. That does look like a good sized tree next to her. Tell her thanks for sharing both pictures of you guys.


----------



## Zodiac45

GSP, Nice Lobbie.....what's up with those traps though! I haven't seen those babies in a few years!


----------



## nikocker

*Time out from cutting.*

What I like to do in the fall when not making firewood. Here with a grouse and Casey, our oldest English Cocker (now deceased - last year), one of seven (now six) that we own. Hence the "cocker" in in my user name Nikocker.


Thanks - Al


----------



## Wortown Mick

nikocker said:


> What I like to do in the fall when not making firewood. Here with a grouse and Casey, our oldest English Cocker (now deceased - last year), one of seven (now six) that we own. Hence the "cocker" in in my user name Nikocker.
> 
> 
> Thanks - Al



Nice shotgun. Im lookin to get a nice side by side when Im allowed to :angry2: 

Lets keep this thread goin, I cant see who now but somone repped me cause his three daughters thought I was purdy.


----------



## oldirty

Wortown Mick said:


> Nice shotgun. Im lookin to get a nice side by side when Im allowed to :angry2:
> 
> Lets keep this thread goin, I cant see who now but somone repped me cause his three daughters thought I was purdy.



as a male i dont think i would want to be considered purdy. whats up with all that hair bud? i figured you to be of the shaved head variety. if you want a secret though the ladies love a "fade" as a haircut. 

more manly less purdy.


----------



## grandpatractor

Ok we'll try this one of the wife and I somewhere down south.


----------



## berryman70

Wortown Mick said:


> Lets keep this thread goin, I cant see who now but somone repped me cause his three daughters thought I was purdy.


Ha! HA that was me, I was going though this thread & showing my wife & daughters who was on the forum, telling them that this person or that person was a good poster, I never seen my daughters pay any attention untill they seen some of you younger guys. I had to laugh & rep ya.
Also good thing the girls take after my wife & not me


----------



## Lakeside53

Here's BIGBADBOB trying his best to smile...

Maybe it was the USA beer clashing with his Moose Drool T-shirt:greenchainsaw:


----------



## oldirty

berryman70 said:


> Ha! HA that was me, I was going though this thread & showing my wife & daughters who was on the forum, telling them that this person or that person was a good poster, I never seen my daughters pay any attention untill they seen some of you younger guys. I had to laugh & rep ya.
> Also good thing the girls take after my wife & not me





make sure to show them this picture then bud.


----------



## bcorradi

Lakeside53 said:


> Here's BIGBADBOB trying his best to smile...
> 
> Maybe it was the USA beer clashing with his Moose Drool T-shirt:greenchainsaw:


He told me he was heading in your direction...glad to see he arrived safely.


----------



## Lakeside53

Yep.. he even made it to Cheapstihlparts. His car is slowly filling with old saw parts at evey stop:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bcorradi

Lakeside53 said:


> Yep.. he even made it to Cheapstihlparts. His car is slowly filling with old saw parts at evey stop:greenchainsaw:


LOL thats great. He'll have to give us a report once he lands back in Moose Drool country.


----------



## Freakingstang

I might have to get some pics up from cancun last week. Just haven't loaded them to the puter yet. The ones in minnesota don't show much except i look like an abomidabal snowman! lol


----------



## Wortown Mick

oldirty said:


> as a male i dont think i would want to be considered purdy. whats up with all that hair bud? i figured you to be of the shaved head variety. if you want a secret though the ladies love a "fade" as a haircut.
> 
> more manly less purdy.






Yeah that pictures from November 06' Ive done the whole fade thing with fake diamond earrings when I thought I was gangster , Black spiked hair , Blood red & black spkiked then just messy hair, I looked emo when I was growin my hair out..
I could care alot less about the ladies & what they like, I like what I like . Doin something to come off as more attractive to a certain types eyes isnt my gig. 

Heres one my sisters friend took last june maybe? 







That was JUST after I lost the hair , I miss my hair but it got too hot and unmanageable draggin brush. Not to mention it was the first time I grew my hair out. I didnt realize you were supposed to brush snarls out from the bottom so I just kinda ripped them out & created a great many split ends.
Maybe ill grow it out again, its just too much at work. 

This is actually the most recent pic, I believe it was after hunting. Kinda bad pic with my trademark smirk
Spare me the gingerkid stuff hahah


----------



## techdave

*my mug and homemade mill*

On north peak Julian Ca in 2006.


----------



## Lakeside53

Freakingstang said:


> I might have to get some pics up from cancun last week. Just haven't loaded them to the puter yet. The ones in minnesota don't show much except i look like an abomidabal snowman! lol



So.. you were going to report on those New Old Stihl's in Mexico..


----------



## bookerdog

Okay Im holding this thread I started hostage. Give me some rep or I'll put a pic up with my shirt off. lol


----------



## Just Mow

bookerdog said:


> Okay Im holding this thread I started hostage. Give me some rep or I'll put a pic up with my shirt off. lol



gross


----------



## bookerdog

Just Mow said:


> gross



I gotta get it some way.lol


----------



## bigbadbob

Lakeside53 said:


> Yep.. he even made it to Cheapstihlparts. His car is slowly filling with old saw parts at evey stop:greenchainsaw:



Well thanks Andy. 
Had a great visit with you and yours and at cheapstihlparts. 
Did Astoria, Cannon Beach and Tilamook today. Weather was fantastic.
Now the good wife wants to stop at quilting stores on the way home.
So that will take care of the rest of my cash. And any little spaces in the trunk!!

I have seen more saws of every description in the last week than I knew existed, and will probably never see that many again. :jawdrop:


----------



## Lakeside53

bigbadbob said:


> \
> I have seen more saws of every description in the last week than I knew existed, and will probably never see that many again. :jawdrop:



Hey.. that's supposed to be a secret. and quit with the great weather stuff... it always rains here and there are no saws worth looking at


----------



## stevethekiwi

Pic from a few years ago, taken by the handbrake


----------



## RiverRat2

tek9tim said:


> I'm the ugly one...



LOL Tim,,,, I have to agree,,,,,

She is allot better looking than you,,,,

Thank God,,,, LOL!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2

RiverRat2 said:


> LOL Tim,,,, I have to agree,,,,,
> 
> She is allot better looking than you,,,,
> 
> Thank God,,,, LOL!!!!!



This is my son and I the day he graduated Boot @ Marine Corps Recruit Depot in San Diego






Here I am on a cleanup Job!!!! with my trusty old 066!!!!






Now that,,, is a crotch for some millin!!!!!!!


----------



## Burvol

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f160/Burvol/DSCF1584.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f160/Burvol/DSCF1591.jpg












Salmon fishing is my biggest vice, I don't feel right if I can't get out and fish!!!


----------



## Slamm

At a PBR event, kinda "front row" seating you could say, LOL.




On a good horse.




Taking the bull by the horns, literally.




Molesting wildlife.




At Barretos, Brazil riding in the bull riding with good buddy, Edinei.




Varmint hunting with the ultra light of dogs.




Pet groundhog and daughter.


----------



## slowp

Here's Twinkle and I. We were cutting out roads after one of the storms. I'm not showing my face because it got dirty somehow. Maybe from wiping the sweat off from working on a scary alder. And no mascara on either!


----------



## blsnelling

slowp said:


> Here's Twinkle and I. We were cutting out roads after one of the storms. I'm not showing my face because it got dirty somehow. Maybe from wiping the sweat off from working on a scary alder. And no mascara on either!



That won't get it!!!


----------



## Junkyard Jim

*Hope this works*

Army entry photo... 1978





Just before leaving for Iraq... 2003






With Mr Jack Daniels (we're old friends)... 2007






With wife and daughters at Christmas... 2007


----------



## kennertree

Slamm, you still riding? I used to do some back in my younger days. Never got to pbr caliber, just mostly local rodeos and associations like ipra, naba, sebra and what not. There is some rank stock in those associations but not as rank as those pbr events. You ever make it on the blc tour?


----------



## Log Splitter

That's a nice looking family you've got there, Junkyard Jim. It's a good thing your daughters take after you bride.


----------



## Uwharrie

I'm On the right, Dave Zerfoss ( Pres of Husqvarna ) in the middle and my Brother Dean on the left ( my business partner )


----------



## Bowtie

Uwharrie said:


> I'm On the right, Dave Zerfoss ( Pres of Husqvarna ) in the middle and my Brother Dean on the left ( my business partner )



Who drives that race car?


----------



## stevethekiwi

Here is me at the begining of the year, going for a shark dive. Note the lack of everyone else getting in the water!


----------



## stevethekiwi

Uwharrie said:


> I'm On the right, Dave Zerfoss ( Pres of Husqvarna ) in the middle and my Brother Dean on the left ( my business partner )



is dave any relation to stacie zerfoss?


----------



## taplinhill

Bowtie said:


> Who drives that race car?



Aric Almirola drove that car in a few Busch Series races for JGR in 2007.


----------



## Slamm

kennertree said:


> Slamm, you still riding? I used to do some back in my younger days. Never got to pbr caliber, just mostly local rodeos and associations like ipra, naba, sebra and what not. There is some rank stock in those associations but not as rank as those pbr events. You ever make it on the blc tour?



No I've never made it to the BLC's have been close to making the cut several times, but "things" happened, LOL. I have been riding for 12 years, been out for the last year after a bull broke my leg backwards. I'm really busy right now and just haven't found the time to train to get back to where I need to be to compete successfully. I make some rowels that are patented and used for bull riding, at one time I had 41 of the top 45 guys in the PBR using them. With this product I still get to stay in touch with everyone in bullriding, even though I'm not riding right now.

Later,

Sam


----------



## stihl sawing

Okay, Put your blinders on.


----------



## Log Splitter

Nice deer, Stihl Sawing. Off topic, but do you think the new Arkansas regulations regarding antler size are helping you guys shoot better racks?

I live in Texas, but my land is in Louisiana where 'if it's brown it's down'.


----------



## Bowtie

Log Splitter said:


> Nice deer, Stihl Sawing. Off topic, but do you think the new Arkansas regulations regarding antler size are helping you guys shoot better racks?
> 
> I live in Texas, but my land is in Louisiana where 'if it's brown it's down'.



Thats how Kansas is, as well. Buck or Doe permit, go kill it...too many deer here. Lots of auto accidents.


----------



## stihl sawing

Log Splitter said:


> Nice deer, Stihl Sawing. Off topic, but do you think the new Arkansas regulations regarding antler size are helping you guys shoot better racks?
> 
> I live in Texas, but my land is in Louisiana where 'if it's brown it's down'.


Oh Yeah The hunting has gotten better each year. We see bigger racks and bigger deer. The 3 point rule is the best thing that ever happened here.


----------



## DarylB

Log Splitter said:


> Nice deer, Stihl Sawing. Off topic, but do you think the new Arkansas regulations regarding antler size are helping you guys shoot better racks?
> 
> I live in Texas, but my land is in Louisiana where 'if it's brown it's down'.



The only thing the 3-point rule is helping is the insurance companies from all the excess deer wrecks we have in the state. I agree - if it's brown it should go down


----------



## l2edneck

Main Street,Daytona Beach 1994..... 






Beach Last summer......


----------



## kennertree

Slamm said:


> No I've never made it to the BLC's have been close to making the cut several times, but "things" happened, LOL. I have been riding for 12 years, been out for the last year after a bull broke my leg backwards. I'm really busy right now and just haven't found the time to train to get back to where I need to be to compete successfully. I make some rowels that are patented and used for bull riding, at one time I had 41 of the top 45 guys in the PBR using them. With this product I still get to stay in touch with everyone in bullriding, even though I'm not riding right now.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Sam



I hear ya about the injury stuff. Its not if, but when, we've all heard that a thousand times. I rode about 8 years and the injuries finally made me give it up. Those rowels sound cool. I used those clg Jerome davis signature spurs. I always had problems with keeping my toes turned out, so I cut the shank off the spurs and welded it at a different angle. It seemed to help quite a bit. I could keep my toes staight and ride more with my knees. Send me a pic of those rowels if you get a chance, I'd like to see those.


----------



## Erick

Came across this one digging for a pic for the tractor thread and thought I'd share. 







Your Welcome   


.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck

Bowtie said:


> Thats how Kansas is, as well. Buck or Doe permit, go kill it...too many deer here. Lots of auto accidents.


+ a bunch


----------



## Chopwood

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Hey Andy.....Looks like you shaped up quite a bit from the old college days. Hahahahaha!



At least I'm not a used up old cull like you Dennis. I have a few good years left in me.


----------



## blsnelling

Erick said:


> Came across this one digging for a pic for the tractor thread and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Welcome
> 
> 
> .



Honestly, he's not that scarey looking in person


----------



## oldirty

l2edneck said:


> Main Street,Daytona Beach 1994.....





when you think buzzard......... well now you know. 


lookn good in that one red! lol you look almost exactly the same as your cousin's in laconia. i love it. woooooo.


----------



## andrethegiant70

blsnelling said:


> Honestly, he's not that scarey looking in person



Not so bad, provided you ignore the fish growing out of his head.


----------



## huskydave

Ok here is a pic of me fishing on the Georgian bay.


http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w120/davidbrennan4/?action=view&current=IMG_0113.jpg


----------



## oldirty

huskydave said:


> Ok here is a pic of me fishing on the Georgian bay.
> 
> 
> http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w120/davidbrennan4/?action=view&current=IMG_0113.jpg



looks more like relaxing to me bub.


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL

Here is my super ugly mug, enjoy.


----------



## NPKenny

I never thought I would see so many topless, man-chest pictures in one place. 

This thread proves that AS draws from a much larger demographic than we realize.


----------



## Erick

NPKenny said:


> This thread proves that AS draws from a much larger demographic than we realize.



Heeyyy wait a minute....... you calling me fat.  



 J/K


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Chopwood said:


> At least I'm not a used up old cull like you Dennis. I have a few good years left in me.




Hey Andy......In those few good years you have left....you better quit looking at the camera and work more on your technique.....Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## NPKenny

Erick said:


> Heeyyy wait a minute....... you calling me fat.
> 
> 
> 
> J/K




 That's funny.


----------



## 24d

I think this one is about a year old, I'll try to get a new one




Ugly mug


----------



## bookerdog

Well thanks for posting everyone. I see we got alot of ugly mugs.


----------



## Sawdustmaker

bookerdog] Well thanks for posting everyone. I see we got alot of ugly mugs. [/QUOTE]
[QUOTE=spacemule said:


> Well, not mine, but I don't drink coffee so it'll have to do.



I was surprised we only got one


----------



## SWI Don

Here is a pic of a little deer I got a few years back in 2003. 

Here you get an any-sex and after that it is antlerless tags until they run out.

Don


----------



## stihl sawing

SWI Don said:


> Here is a pic of a little deer I got a few years back in 2003.
> 
> Here you get an any-sex and after that it is antlerless tags until they run out.
> 
> Don


 Man that is one nice buck. I would give you some rep on that one, but i'm through for 24.


----------



## jack-the-ripper

Heres a pic of me with my new orange and black toy. Now if some nice weather would arrive I'd be all set.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Looks well quick!
Any chance of leaving me your saws in your will lol
Or is it only in Scotland bikers have a very short life expectancy!


----------



## splittah

jack-the-ripper said:


> Heres a pic of me with my new orange and black toy. Now if some nice weather would arrive I'd be all set.



NO!! Leave them all to ME in your will....


BTW...



A mountain man looking guy, that likes to cut firewood, hanging out on an arborist's and chainsaw enthusiast website, wearing slippers sitting on a shiny new crotch rocket.... 


hhhmmmm me thinks somethin doesn't seem to fit here... 



Also before I forget..


Nice bike.


----------



## Stryker777

Me and my guitfiddle.


----------



## parrisw

splittah said:


> NO!! Leave them all to ME in your will....
> 
> 
> BTW...
> 
> 
> 
> A mountain man looking guy, that likes to cut firewood, hanging out on an arborist's and chainsaw enthusiast website, wearing slippers sitting on a shiny new crotch rocket....
> 
> 
> hhhmmmm me thinks somethin doesn't seem to fit here...
> 
> 
> 
> Also before I forget..
> 
> 
> Nice bike.



That doesn't just look like any crotch rocket, it looks like a Hayabusa, correct me if I'm wrong, but that is one BAD ASS bike.


----------



## Erick

parrisw said:


> That doesn't just look like any crotch rocket, it looks like a Hayabusa, correct me if I'm wrong, but that is one BAD ASS bike.



Thats not just any old 'busa it's the new and improved version.  Me likey.


Nice Bike.  

But please change out of the slippers before riding that thing.


----------



## SWI Don

Hayabusa = 1300cc crotch rocket?!!!!

Do you have to declare it on a life insurace application?

Nice bike. Probably the last choice for someone that has never owned one before. 

Looks like fun.... Scarey fun.


Don


----------



## stevethekiwi

SWI Don said:


> Hayabusa = 1300cc crotch rocket?!!!!
> 
> Do you have to declare it on a life insurace application?
> 
> Nice bike. Probably the last choice for someone that has never owned one before.
> 
> Looks like fun.... Scarey fun.
> 
> 
> Don



do a search on youtube for "ghost rider"

he has put a turbo on his hayabusa... nuts


----------



## Erick

stevethekiwi said:


> do a search on youtube for "ghost rider"
> 
> he has put a turbo on his hayabusa... nuts



That guy is a retard!!!  


But that retard can flat ride a motorcycle!!!! :jawdrop:


----------



## stihl025

Taken while on a benefit motorcycle run.


----------



## maccall

*Brought back to life:*

So, hi everybody, I'm maccall! This is a cell phone pic from the last time I was away skiing, might have been two years ago or so. Found no newer one since I'm usually the one taking the pics and my own appearances are few and far apart.

Can't be seen on this picture, but I had to rent boots for this trip since I managed to break my old one in two pieces the first day. Breaking a ski is pretty common although I have never done it, I've heard about bindings coming loose, but actually breaking the boot in two pices was a first for me! Oh well, I've had them for the better part of 20 years, I guess they have limited lifetime...


----------



## rmihalek

*Pay attention!*

Here's me paying close attention to the 3120 that's cutting through the log in front of me.


----------



## oldirty

rmihalek said:


> Here's me paying close attention to the 3120 that's cutting through the log in front of me.





yah dude! love that soul patch!


thought you had a stihl all did up to the nines? might i say that you got some big wood there. lol


----------



## hornett224

*nice Red Label!*



Wortown Mick said:


> Nice shotgun. Im lookin to get a nice side by side when Im allowed to :angry2:
> 
> Lets keep this thread goin, I cant see who now but somone repped me cause his three daughters thought I was purdy.



i keep saying i'm going to get one before the price goes up.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl051master

Here's a classic picture. I had a sweet beard but shaved it into a fu-manchu and sweet 'chops JUST for this picture... Ladies please try to control yourselves. I'm usually (on average) exactly 27% less creepy looking......


----------



## ironray

<img src="http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k135/raybbr/share/upatree.jpg"><P>That was ten years ago. First time I ever climbed a tree to make a cut. Not sure I could do it now.


----------



## oldirty

Stihl051master said:


> Here's a classic picture. I had a sweet beard but shaved it into a fu-manchu and sweet 'chops JUST for this picture... Ladies please try to control yourselves. I'm usually (on average) exactly 27% less creepy looking......




awesome!

70's p orn star for sure!


----------



## 460magnum

NO! but if you insist...
























Me and my 2 year old daughter.


----------



## PES+

*Morning picture*

<a href="http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/RnsWScissors/?action=view&current=smoking_baby.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/RnsWScissors/smoking_baby.gif" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## PES+

*Dealing with the local "Racer Boys"*

<a href="http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/RnsWScissors/?action=view&current=brain.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/RnsWScissors/brain.gif" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## teacherman

*Other hobbies...*

Sorry you hafta click on them, me no tech wiz yet...
The third one is the route I climbed in the second pic.


----------



## stihl sawing

teacherman said:


> Sorry you hafta click on them, me no tech wiz yet...
> The third one is the route I climbed in the second pic.


I bet the rock climbing keeps you in good shape. Nice bambi too.


----------



## teacherman

stihl sawing said:


> I bet the rock climbing keeps you in good shape. Nice bambi too.



Ya, he yummy. Actually the meat was quite mild and tender... hung him for 2 weeks or so.......... (Cleetus! that dang ol' deer is smellin' up the whole place! Yew gonna cuttim upper whu-ut!?!):greenchainsaw:


----------



## Yasha

*Us*

1. My son and I are in the back, then my wife and all our nine children with my wife's dad and grandma. Father's Day 2007

2. Our family in 2006

3. My wife and I in 2007.


----------



## Freakingstang

Yasha said:


> 1. My son and I are in the back, then my wife and all our nine children with my wife's dad and grandma. Father's Day 2007
> 
> 2. Our family in 2006
> 
> 3. My wife and I in 2007.



WOOOOW That is a lot of guns to clean on prom night.......

Good looking family you got there. I feel for you with that many girls....


----------



## Yasha

Yes, We have nine children. :jawdrop: 

They are all mine and my wife's biological children. No twins and we are not Mormon or Catholic. Yes, we know what causes it and we have plenty of extra-curricular activities. And no, we don't need a color T.V. set, thank you very much.

We are just trying very hard to 'sure-up' the social security system that is going bankrupt. Don't say we're not doing our part. 

Come on guys, this has got to be worth tons of Rep!!! I mean all my girls have run our chainsaws and even down to my seven-year old son. 

You should see Mrs. Yasha start the 338xpt from the standing position. It's so cute, I sneak to turn it off as she's running it, just to see her start it again!!! I've never seen such form! Love ya,' Babe. 

Sorry, to post so late into the thread, I've just been really busy. Troll, come on... we all are anxiously awaiting those pics...


----------



## Yasha

Freakingstang said:


> Good looking family you got there. I feel for you with that many girls....



Momma's fault.


----------



## Yasha

I know, I know... I'm a grateful Papa.

These are of our two oldests' Senior pics.

Sawdustmaker: This is our oldest son who is about your age.
I hope your trip in Texas is going well. If you drive through Arkansas, maybe we can visit.

The one with the horse is of our oldest son and second son.


----------



## NC Firewood

*pics*

One of me with the sawmill and a nice fat mill log, the other is my girlfriend with a 2 cyl. wisconsin splitter I built.


----------



## Trinity Honoria

What a surprise-- my mug got posted here and i didn't even know it!!! shows once something is online, you never know when it'll pop back up...


----------



## Just Mow

teacherman said:


> Sorry you hafta click on them, me no tech wiz yet...
> The third one is the route I climbed in the second pic.



Nice buck, and rest of pics.


----------



## Just Mow

Yasha said:


> 1. My son and I are in the back, then my wife and all our nine children with my wife's dad and grandma. Father's Day 2007
> 
> 2. Our family in 2006
> 
> 3. My wife and I in 2007.



Nice looking family Yasha.


----------



## Just Mow

Trini, you sure are looking nice there.


----------



## Trinity Honoria

Just Mow said:


> Trini, you sure are looking nice there.



actually the picture i'm in shows me looking pretty crabby-- so not nice at all!!! but it's definitely me... LOL...


----------



## SawTroll

SawTroll said:


> Here is a pic of of SawWitch, late 2006;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is the 372xpg, 20" bar - and that old birch was its first victim.





logbutcher said:


> It's obvious that that tree is not from Norge. Too big DBH. Staged cardboard. :monkey:




Actually it was pretty close to the cottage, about 300 metres away. 

What surpriced me was that there where no core-rot in it.....

One that the nabour cut down a few years ago was 36".......

...so they are up here, but few and far between....


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Trinity Honoria said:


> actually the picture i'm in shows me looking pretty crabby-- so not nice at all!!! but it's definitely me... LOL...




Here's a better one Porkchop.


----------



## Just Mow

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Here's a better one Porkchop.



Dennis you still cooped up.


----------



## SawTroll

I am drinking beer, and need some rep......


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Just Mow said:


> Dennis you still cooped up.



Yep!.....getting out in the shop on crutches. Laying out a 3120 pipe. No welding yet. Everythings a struggle. Don't want to fall down.


----------



## Lakeside53

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yep!.....getting out in the shop on crutches. Laying out a 3120 pipe. No welding yet. Everythings a struggle. Don't want to fall down.



With the right pain meds, the pipe might just work great


----------



## Yasha

Log Splitter said:


> OK, I'll bite. But with a twist....
> 
> Each year I volunteer to take kids from a camp up at Lake Texoma fishing. They are all cronically ill (cancer patients, sickle cell anemia, lukemia, etc.) Since I love to fish, and enjoy kids, helping these guys have a fun day on Lake Texoma is one of the most rewarding things I do. Some seem perfectly healthy, others are so ill I have to help them hold the rod, but all of them have fun.
> 
> Attached is a picture of me with one of the campers from a couple of years ago. I'm the ugly one holding the fish.....



Worth a ton a rep!!! Thank You, Sir. Keep up the good work. And you're right, investing our lives into others is very rewarding. God Bless.


----------



## SawTroll

Witchy and the 361....


----------



## 04ultra

Lakeside53 said:


> With the right pain meds, the pipe might just work great





Alot of JB Weld..................


----------



## Yasha

Yasha said:


> ...I've just been really busy. Troll, come on... we all are anxiously awaiting those pics...



Ooops Again!

Sorry Troll and guys. I just skimmed through earlier in this thread. Now, I'm actually going through it slowly...and viola! I see the Sawtroll. Nice to meet you, face-to-face!! I think everyone is pleased.

Yasha


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Festus Haggen said:


> I thought it was Tom Hall for a minute...




I know Tom. He's not that good looking.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

gr8scott72 said:


> A few months ago with the goatie and shaved head:




So.... You're the one sitting between the two kids?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Okay, I guess it's my turn. Just look at the avatar. No, it's not me, I found it on the 'Net about 10 years ago. Showed it to my kids, they all thought it was me.

Actually, I wear a Stetson, or a baseball cap, depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## Four Paws

Yasha said:


> we are not Mormon or Catholic.



HAHAHA...glad you cleared that up, I was going to ask!

Working towards that zero-tax liability? I guess you could look at it as an investment strategy...


----------



## Four Paws

NC Firewood said:


> One of me with the sawmill and a nice fat mill log, the other is my girlfriend with a 2 cyl. wisconsin splitter I built.



Hang on to her...she is a cutie! 






How about a picture of that International...back when trucks were trucks.


----------



## romeo

Me and my chick on, you guessed it, Halloween.


----------



## Just Mow

romeo said:


> Me and my chick on, you guessed it, Halloween.



I thought that was everyday garb.LOL


----------



## Yasha

Four Paws said:


> HAHAHA... Working towards that zero-tax liability? I guess you could look at it as an investment strategy...



The government has enough of our money, don't you think? I am working towards it, but not through child deductions (even though that helps). We need Americans to stop being apathetic and letting the politicians getting away with public policies that they would NOT allow us to get away with privately.

Anyway, don't get me started about policy. America is SUPPOSED to be a FREE COUNTRY and we are the MOST REGULATED COUNTRY ON THE PLANET!!!

Anyway, I'm starting to settle down now.

Yes, I guess you could say they are an investment strategy for me and my wife. We're investing in their lives as much as we possibly can. We hope to live with them and that they will take care of us, when we get older, and not put us in a nursing home!

Good Strategy? It's an old one, but I think a good one.


----------



## Yasha

Not the most eloquent post, but I believe philosophically sound. 

More Rep? LOL.


----------



## Mr.

Yasha said:


> Anyway, don't get me started about policy. America is SUPPOSED to be a FREE COUNTRY and we are the MOST REGULATED COUNTRY ON THE PLANET!!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm starting to settle down now.
> 
> Yes, I guess you could say they are an investment strategy for me and my wife. We're investing in their lives as much as we possibly can. We hope to live with them and that they will take care of us, when we get older, and not put us in a nursing home!
> 
> Good Strategy? It's an old one, but I think a good one.



You need to go the UK for a couple of months.

Good luck with missing the nursing home. You're going to need it.

It's just a part of life. I hope to enjoy it. Besides, who knows how good I will have been by the time I hit the nursing home. I'll just be BSing somewhere else.

Fred


----------



## Yasha

Mr. said:


> You need to go the UK for a couple of months. Fred



I'm a veteran. Been to Japan, Korea, Mexico, and Canada, but no UK. Look it up, we are the most regulated, however some regulations are not as egregious as others, but we seem to be getting there quickly.


----------



## Yasha

It is dangerous to be right in matters on which the established authorities are wrong. 
Voltaire

BTW, love your signature. Been there, done that. It is sooo true.


----------



## Bill G

SWI Don said:


> Here is a pic of a little deer I got a few years back in 2003.
> 
> Here you get an any-sex and after that it is antlerless tags until they run out.
> 
> Don



Are you in the southern tier of countines that get to use rifles. I belive the last three countiesalong the southern border do.

Bill


----------



## sILlogger

romeo said:


> Me and my chick on, you guessed it, Halloween.



ahh..devil's rejects & house of 1000 corpses...good movies...not for the faint of heart to say the least


----------



## romeo

Here is me doing one of my favorite things, MAKING $$$$$$$$, HAHAHAHAHAA



[/IMG]


----------



## romeo

Lets try again.


----------



## Just Mow

romeo said:


> Lets try again.



Romeo, oh Romeo, please get some sun on those legs. You live in NM c'mon man. LOL


----------



## KD5UDB

Ok,

I'l post a link: Pictures here.

www.kd5udb.com


Currently

Shin 352S 
Echo 306  
MS200T 
MS250
MS260 
MS361 

Chris


----------



## taplinhill

romeo said:


> Here is me doing one of my favorite things, MAKING $$$$$$$$, HAHAHAHAHAA
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Do you have a printing press right in the truck?
The whole operation looks fishy to me.


----------



## redprospector

Just Mow said:


> Romeo, oh Romeo, please get some sun on those legs. You live in NM c'mon man. LOL



Give him a break Mow. 
Romeo lives at 9200' elevation, it's still in the 30's in the mornings. About July he'll have em to a pale shade of grey. 

Andy


----------



## romeo

Just Mow said:


> Romeo, oh Romeo, please get some sun on those legs. You live in NM c'mon man. LOL



LOL, careful now, keep messin with me and I might post a pic of something even whiter than that. You better put your welding hood on.


----------



## Just Mow

romeo said:


> LOL, careful now, keep messin with me and I might post a pic of something even whiter than that. You better put your welding hood on.



   
excuse me while I get my shades on..................


----------



## SawTroll

Just Mow said:


> excuse me while I get my shades on..................



Where is *your* picture? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## FSTS

taplinhill said:


> Do you have a printing press right in the truck?
> The whole operation looks fishy to me.




LOL


----------



## Erick

romeo said:


> LOL, careful now, keep messin with me and I might post a pic of something even whiter than that. You better put your welding hood on.






....


----------



## Just Mow

SawTroll said:


> Where is *your* picture? :greenchainsaw:



It's in here, just look way back and find it. I'm not helping you out either.


----------



## Just Mow

Erick said:


> ....



I'm with you on that one.


----------



## spacemule

Here's a more recent picture of me, and I'm even wearing a shirt.


----------



## Just Mow

spacemule said:


> Here's a more recent picture of me, and I'm even wearing a shirt.



Nacho, how's it going mi amigo...........................


----------



## spacemule

Just Mow said:


> Nacho, how's it going mi amigo...........................



Muy bueno. ?Como esta?


----------



## Just Mow

spacemule said:


> Muy bueno. ?Como esta?



nada.............


----------



## splittah

spacemule said:


> Here's a more recent picture of me, and I'm even wearing a shirt.



hhmmm looks the lawyer part...but that hair.. :jester:


----------



## Just Mow

splittah said:


> hhmmm looks the lawyer part...but that hair.. :jester:



You can tell he's been spending time prepairing for the bar.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER

Photo of me with dog and Buck on property 2nd largest set of antlers-approx 15 yrs ago.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER

At MIS (Michigan Speedway) with wife in Dale Jr's 8 pitbox  prior to race 4 years ago?


----------



## masiman

rednovarace said:


> lol, will the defendant please rise....



....for sentencing


----------



## teacherman

rednovarace said:


> lol, will the defendant please rise....



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NC Firewood

*Back when trucks were trucks...*



Four Paws said:


> Hang on to her...she is a cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a picture of that International...back when trucks were trucks.



Here you go four paws, let's see if it downloaded.


----------



## volks-man

*ah, mannnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!*



NC Firewood said:


> Here you go four paws, let's see if it downloaded.



what a letdown. 
here i thought that the link was another pic of your hottie!!!! 
instead i get a rusty old truck. 


:greenchainsaw:


----------



## NC Firewood

volks-man said:


> what a letdown.
> here i thought that the link was another pic of your hottie!!!!
> instead i get a rusty old truck.
> 
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



I'm very slow with these computers and how to put images up. How do you just put one on the reply and not have to have a link for it? Everything's been so confusing since they "ran current" out here.


----------



## volks-man

NC Firewood said:


> I'm very slow with these computers and how to put images up. How do you just put one on the reply and not have to have a link for it? Everything's been so confusing since they "ran current" out here.



if you post more of her pics i'll help you!!! 

honestly i'm a little slow on the uptake with the photo thing too.
i use photobucket.com to insert pics here. after uploading pics to photobucket, i click on the 'image code' and it automatically copys the code.
in my arboristsite post window i right click and paste the code. my pics then show up.


----------



## Magnum783

Ok I tried to post them in thread but I too am a little slow.
First Me in Iraq and the door way I just made
<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69752&d=1209088372
Q-west,Iraq 2005 735.jpg"/IMG>
Second Me and the wife at reenlistment time 
<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69753&d=1209088482
DSC02229resize.jpg"/IMG>
Third me doing a little tree work to make some more cash and loving it way too much
<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69754&d=1209088568
oak3re.jpg"/IMG>


----------



## epicklein22

NC Firewood said:


> I'm very slow with these computers and how to put images up. How do you just put one on the reply and not have to have a link for it? Everything's been so confusing since they "ran current" out here.



Put the url inside of the quotes. Make sure you don't have spaces between the arrow and img, I had to do that so you could see the writing. It would have been an image logo instead.
< img src""/img >

<img SRC="http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/8200/hpim17502be9.jpg" /IMG>


Keep the pics coming, the truck is cool and your girlfriend is a hottie.


----------



## stihl sawing

epicklein22 said:


> Put the url inside of the quotes. Make sure you don't have spaces between the arrow and img, I had to do that so you could see the writing. It would have been an image logo instead.
> < img src""/img >
> 
> <img SRC="http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/8200/hpim17502be9.jpg" /IMG>
> 
> 
> Keep the pics coming, the truck is cool and your girlfriend is a hottie.


 What year is that bultaco, Ain't seen one of them in years. They used to be an awesome trials bike.


----------



## epicklein22

71 to 74 alpina 250. I just bought it and 2 others about 3 weeks ago. My dad had a sherpa T and a pursang in the 70's and 80's. I always wanted one myself and ended up with three. It is a fun bike to ride, you can creep around in 1st soo easy.


----------



## stihl sawing

They were some awesome machines back in the 70s, Not too many places they could not go. Ive watched them climb huge rocks and up some bad hills. I always liked the sherpa t.


----------



## epicklein22

Ya, according to my dad the alpina is based off of a sherpa T, having a different transmission, handlebars, shocks and some other stuff. I was gonna buy a KDX200, but decided getting a Bultaco would be cooler and would be fun to see my dad relive some memories. He has had some problems wrenching on the bikes and gets mad, but when riding he has a lot of fun.

Check this engine out:

<img src="http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/5655/hpim1739cq0.jpg"/img>
<img src="http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/9742/hpim1741ex9.jpg"/img> 
<img src="http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/8471/hpim1744eq2.jpg"/img> 
<img src="http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/4070/hpim1743iq6.jpg"/img> 

When buying the bikes, the guy said he had them all running a few months back, ya right. It had good compression, but kept wetting the plug. We thought it might have some water in it. Well it was more than water.


----------



## dumbhunter

and here is me and the ol lady- it was the only pic i had handy to scan.

was taken in 2003 just shortly after returning from iraq- at the engineers ball


----------



## ciscoguy01

*Hmmmm*



spacemule said:


> Here's a more recent picture of me, and I'm even wearing a shirt.



I didn't know they let bigfoots into the court houses... 

:jester:


----------



## ciscoguy01

*ummmmmm*



Erick said:


> Came across this one digging for a pic for the tractor thread and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Welcome
> 
> 
> .



dude, there's a fish swimming into your head... and a stick, sticking out... That's not something you see everyday...


----------



## Erick

NC, here’s your picture up for ya.






and here's an excellent post on how to do it.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65204


Oh and feel free to test out your new found skills with more pic's of the GF.  Ya done good 

P.S. better get that one shackled pretty quick, aint to many that purtty that would head on out to the barn and pose with the log splitter..... she’s a keeper.


----------



## Erick

ciscoguy01 said:


> dude, there's a fish swimming into your head... and a stick, sticking out... That's not something you see everyday...



 Worst part is that's a five pounder


----------



## Sprig

Welp, me out playin' in the woodpile last Thursday


----------



## Sprig

rednovarace said:


> lol, will the defendant please rise....


Bwahahahahahahahahaaha! 
Sheesh, there goes a perfectly good mouthful of cider 



Serge


----------



## Sprig

THALL10326 said:


> There ya go Parris, 50 years old and still breathing,haha


Ya brought flowers to a funeral? Yikes! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

:jester:


----------



## J.Walker

Sprig
Is that a 266xp?, Nice load of logs!


----------



## Sprig

J.Walker said:


> Sprig
> Is that a 266xp?, Nice load of logs!


Yuppers, 266xp with 24/5" bar running full skip chisel (Sthil), cuts like a scaulded bunny and hasn't missed a beat yet, no chainbrake assy still so I'm darned xtra careful with it.
The logs were donated from a housing development, they come by dumptruck and many have been dragged through the muck which makes my job interesting, there were about 4-5 cords of maple in these five (now two) loads and that is what I've been getting out of the way, the rest is dougfir (and the one grandfir behind me, big and crappy/pitchy, part of my next winter's wood, hey, its free!). I just finished up the loads in behind these piles to accept another 14 loads that will be coming over the next couple of months, nice being the 'boss' so I can pace myself  Theres a massive trunk under what I'm cutting in the pic that I've been chipping at, I figure the maple came from maybe 2-3 trees, sure is nice to cut it and hopefully some will find its way into my shed  No big surprizes in the wood yet but something killed my 270's bar and chain, now a weekend project 

 Yall and keep the all the awesome pics coming, I spent a good part of this afternoon going through them, reall good pics and great to put some faces ta people!

Serge


----------



## Tazman1602

bookerdog said:


> I thought it would be interesting to put a face to who Im chatting with.



DOH! In the 70's I had a ponytail. This is what's left..............GRIN


----------



## Tazman1602

AngelofDarkness said:


> My scary winter lumberjack looking mug.



"Western Michigan".........LMAO! Typical Jackpine Savage! No offense intended, check out my pic........................


----------



## Sprig

Tazman1602 said:


> DOH! In the 70's I had a ponytail. This is what's left..............GRIN


Lolol, I think I had yer brother workin' with me last week (an old mate, we all had ponytails in the 70-80's too lol) 




(Now I have three frikken mauls to re-handle, sheesh  )

  



Serge


----------



## Tazman1602

Sprig said:


> Lolol, I think I had yer brother workin' with me last week (an old mate, we all had ponytails in the 70-80's too lol)
> (Now I have three frikken mauls to re-handle, sheesh  )
> 
> Serge



Man you're tougher than me Serge. I gave up the mauls after I blew out a shoulder in 2006. Still work with them a little but it's much easier to do it in this sequence:

1. Crack a beer
2. Take a slug
3. Pull handle on splitter
4. Girls load another log onto splitter
5. Take another slug of beer
6. Pull handle on splitter..........


----------



## Sprig

Tazman1602 said:


> Man you're tougher than me Serge. I gave up the mauls after I blew out a shoulder in 2006. Still work with them a little but it's much easier to do it in this sequence:
> 
> 1. Crack a beer
> 2. Take a slug
> 3. Pull handle on splitter
> 4. Girls load another log onto splitter
> 5. Take another slug of beer
> 6. Pull handle on splitter..........


I LIKE your work ethic!   



Serge


----------



## stihl sawing

Tazman1602 said:


> Man you're tougher than me Serge. I gave up the mauls after I blew out a shoulder in 2006. Still work with them a little but it's much easier to do it in this sequence:
> 
> 1. Crack a beer
> 2. Take a slug
> 3. Pull handle on splitter
> 4. Girls load another log onto splitter
> 5. Take another slug of beer
> 6. Pull handle on splitter..........


You lucky rascal.


----------



## spacemule

Tazman1602 said:


> Man you're tougher than me Serge. I gave up the mauls after I blew out a shoulder in 2006. Still work with them a little but it's much easier to do it in this sequence:
> 
> 1. Crack a beer
> 2. Take a slug
> 3. Pull handle on splitter
> 4. Girls load another log onto splitter
> 5. Take another slug of beer
> 6. Pull handle on splitter..........


And people call us Arkies hicks. . .


----------



## PB

*My best side.....*






Hiking in the fall.


----------



## stihl sawing

spacemule said:


> And people call us Arkies hicks. . .


Space, you gotta be from arkansas to be called an arkie or a hick.


----------



## stihl sawing

PlantBiologist said:


> Hiking in the fall.


 That is some nice scenery.


----------



## SawTroll

J.Walker said:


> Sprig
> Is that a 266xp?, Nice load of logs!



Yes, very nice!


----------



## PB

stihl sawing said:


> That is some nice scenery.




That is on the North Country trail in Salamanca, NY. I love the Alleghenies, it is spelled with a H for all you New Yorkers.


----------



## SawTroll

Quote:
Originally Posted by Tazman1602 
"Man you're tougher than me Serge. I gave up the mauls after I blew out a shoulder in 2006. Still work with them a little but it's much easier to do it in this sequence:

1. Crack a beer
2. Take a slug
3. Pull handle on splitter
4. Girls load another log onto splitter
5. Take another slug of beer
6. Pull handle on splitter.........."

Sounds familiar from earlier years, except for the girl...... 

But I mainly have used axes and mauls lately (beer is still there).


----------



## PB

Hey Troll, have you ever had this beer over there?

http://www.nogne-o.com/

Their porter is the best I have ever had.


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL

PlantBiologist said:


> Hiking in the fall.



Nice looking trees. What kind are they. Looks like they would make good firewood.


----------



## PB

RAYINTOMBALL said:


> Nice looking trees. What kind are they. Looks like they would make good firewood.



Most likely green ash, sugar maple, cherry, or oak. All hardwoods (mostly) in this part of the trail. Quiet and solitude are easy to find.


----------



## teacherman

PlantBiologist said:


> Most likely green ash, sugar maple, cherry, or oak. All hardwoods (mostly) in this part of the trail.  Quiet and solitude are easy to find.



Not if you post GPS coordnates and we all descend upon the area with our chainsaws!!!!!! The First Annual AS Firewood Fest! :hmm3grin2orange: :chainsawguy: 

Just kidding, I know that a nice forest to walk and hunt in is important......


----------



## PB

teacherman said:


> Not if you post GPS coordnates and we all descend upon the area with our chainsaws!!!!!! The First Annual AS Firewood Fest! :hmm3grin2orange: :chainsawguy:
> 
> Just kidding, I know that a nice forest to walk and hunt in is important......



They are safe in a state park. Check it out if you are ever near there.

N42 2.72'
W78 45.46'
Elevation 2115ft.


----------



## Sprig

PlantBiologist said:


> Hiking in the fall.


Beauty hiking area, around here those ferns would be stinging nettles 7ft high  Actually we have some similar areas (fern forests) but they are sword ferns (they get big here too), nice patch on the other side of me fence we play in, just have to watch out for ground nests of wasps  unfriendly little buggers when ya stomps their house (I have done the dance of 'Calamine' myself)



Serge


----------



## spacemule

stihl sawing said:


> Space, you gotta be from arkansas to be called an arkie or a hick.



Never lived anywhere else. I've got a brother in law whose surname is "Hicks." He's from Ohio.


----------



## nytreeman

heres me a couple Christmases ago scary huh?


----------



## nytreeman

*Better pic here,My daughter and I last summer?? I think*





*and my wife,in red in the center and my step kids*


----------



## volks-man

nytreeman said:


> *Better pic here,My daughter and I last summer?? I think*



holy cow! you're JAKE 'THE SNAKE' ROBERTS!!!!  i always wondered what happened to you after you left wrestling!
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## nytreeman

volks-man said:


> holy cow! you're JAKE THE SNAKE ROBERTS!!!!  i always wondered what happened to you after you left wrestling!
> :greenchainsaw:



Are you ready to rumbllllllllllllllllllllllle?  LMAO


----------



## Sprig

nytreeman said:


> heres me a couple Christmases ago scary huh?


Great lookin family Don! And oh, there are usaully only five fingures on a hand  (jk/jkl).
What I live for  >




Dey be chillin'!!
The dog is our 'part-time' charge and quite a character as you can see, tongue spots are the blue healer in her, spacecraft is, um, outta this world 



Serge


----------



## SAWITALL

Tazman1602 said:


> "Western Michigan".........LMAO! Typical Jackpine Savage! No offense intended, check out my pic........................



Looks like he is a wanabe rockstar.:jawdrop:


----------



## Tazman1602

SAWITALL said:


> Looks like he is a wanabe rockstar.:jawdrop:



LMAO! Me too.............for $50 million I"d get rogaine, grow some hair, dye it green if I had to, and go wail something on stage!

............only problem is at my age young girls would puke when I took off my shirt.......................


----------



## hogjaws

Its been great seeing all the characters that hang out here.
Good looking bunch........well almost anyway.
Here is another ugly mug to add to em.
Dont have one sawin handy so this'll have to do.
Hey Logsplitter, nice work and nice feeeeesh.
Here is one from the Chesapeake Bay taken May 07.
Now ya have to know I am 6'5" and 260lbs so that feeeesh 
looks a little smaller than it really was........had to go, oh I dont know
maybe 60lbs.........well ok every bit of 25. Man I love tellin feeeeesh
tales.......nevermind. Thanks all for the pics, it was fun looking at them.


----------



## 55chevyparts

Getting ready for my day job with my helpers. Go easy on the darts.


----------



## Marc

Me, hiding behind my 92% dark glacier glasses-







From the same trip... Chic Choc Mountains, Gaspesie, QC:


----------



## 2000ssm6

Here is the group pic from the GTG, Me and Amy are on the left.

http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=70972&d=1210472335


----------



## PAF

*..*








me and my homelite 922 super xl second pic with a 32inch red oak


----------



## PB

2000ssm6 said:


> Here is the group pic from the GTG, Me and Amy are on the left.
> 
> http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=70972&d=1210472335



Is it just me or does wanab have a striking resemblance to AOD? There might be something to that.


----------



## SawTroll

PlantBiologist said:


> Hey Troll, have you ever had this beer over there?
> 
> http://www.nogne-o.com/
> 
> Their porter is the best I have ever had.



No, never seen it.........


----------



## retoid

here's me and Bailey


----------



## Erick

retoid said:


> here's me and Bailey



Good looking Pup..... do you guys hunt??


----------



## retoid

She is still in training. But I will get her out pheasant hunting soon enough.
I still don't even have my hunter safety hehe.


----------



## Erick

retoid said:


> She is still in training. But I will get her out pheasant hunting soon enough.
> I still don't even have my hunter safety hehe.



Nothing better than watching a good dog work. 

Like the avatar pic too.... I've got some of mine on the 4 wheeler, cant get that thing out without her on it. I trained her to ride on it just in case I ever needed her to (like if she got hurt, or had to travel a long way to hunt) never thought she would love it like she does, she'll drive you crazy if it's out of the garage. We do all of their conditioning with the 4 wheeler to so they both love to run with it when I go for a ride.


----------



## retoid

Erick said:


> Nothing better than watching a good dog work.
> 
> Like the avatar pic too.... I've got some of mine on the 4 wheeler, cant get that thing out without her on it. I trained her to ride on it just in case I ever needed her to (like if she got hurt, or had to travel a long way to hunt) never thought she would love it like she does, she'll drive you crazy if it's out of the garage. We do all of their conditioning with the 4 wheeler to so they both love to run with it when I go for a ride.



Haha cool, It's funny what they get attached to. Bailey is pretty much the same way. I like to balance her on things to.






sorry to derail this thread.


----------



## taplinhill

> sorry to derail this thread.



That's not you on the stool??


----------



## Yasha

taplinhill said:


> That's not you on the stool??



HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA!

Thanks for getting us back on track, ouch! lol.


----------



## macv

Me with the 458 Win Mag tree trimmer.

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h29/moosp/GP 07/DSCF4823.jpg


----------



## 2dogs

Erick said:


> Nothing better than watching a good dog work.
> 
> Like the avatar pic too.... I've got some of mine on the 4 wheeler, cant get that thing out without her on it. I trained her to ride on it just in case I ever needed her to (like if she got hurt, or had to travel a long way to hunt) never thought she would love it like she does, she'll drive you crazy if it's out of the garage. We do all of their conditioning with the 4 wheeler to so they both love to run with it when I go for a ride.



Here is a fun video for dog lovers.
http://www.koreus.com/video/chien-danseur.html


----------



## stihl sawing

macv said:


> Me with the 458 Win Mag tree trimmer.
> 
> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h29/moosp/GP 07/DSCF4823.jpg


Dang, Ya gonna hunt rabbits with that thing. Had one of those at one time, Done a little tradin for it, But soon found out i couldn't afford the shells for it. Back then they were about 35 dollars for a box of 20.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020072.gif" border=0 ></a>


----------



## macv

Its my squirrel rifle. I use something bigger for rabbits.


----------



## SawTroll

2dogs said:


> Here is a fun video for dog lovers.
> http://www.koreus.com/video/chien-danseur.html



I suspect that dog is a _male_ golden retriever......

Cool stuff, anyway!


----------



## andrethegiant70

2dogs said:


> Here is a fun video for dog lovers.
> http://www.koreus.com/video/chien-danseur.html



Wow. My dogs suck so much.


----------



## Brian S

Here I am returing from cutting some firewood.





And here is one from a trade show in Vegas hence the Crown Royal Crown.


----------



## Four Paws

You know what they say about guys from Texas...isn't that right RiverRat...HAHAHA



Brian S said:


>


----------



## Brian S

Awwww man! I can't get no respect around here!


----------



## Four Paws

Brian S said:


> Awwww man! I can't get no respect around here!



It's all in good fun...I give you props for being brave enough to post that picture!


----------



## PB

Four Paws said:


> It's all in good fun...I give you props for being brave enough to post that picture!



I give you props for saying props.


----------



## Erick

Four Paws said:


> It's all in good fun...I give you props for being brave enough to post that picture!





PlantBiologist said:


> I give you props for saying props.



props??????

This aint no damed boat'n forum.


----------



## Brian S

Erick said:


> props??????
> 
> This aint no damed boat'n forum.




Props for that one! 


Looks like we got enough of em to push a battleship now..


----------



## Brian S

Maybe I just should have posted this one instead?


----------



## PB

*What is this?*

Is that an empty drink?! MAN DOWN!


----------



## sILlogger

Brian S said:


> Maybe I just should have posted this one instead?



u should have asked the girl to your right to prove you you that she is wearing green(bra).....as long as that isn't a family portrait-and in that case im sorry that your partying was limited!! and i think u needed to top off that glass 

nice shirt btw!!

i know i sure do have a good time of st. pattys day!


----------



## stihl sawing

Brian S said:


> Maybe I just should have posted this one instead?


Now ya got the right pic to post, But ain't too many here gonna see you in the picture.LOL


----------



## macv

Brian S said:


> Here I am returing from cutting some firewood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is one from a trade show in Vegas hence the Crown Royal Crown.





Nice hat. I'd like to have two of those.


----------



## teacherman

GASoline71 said:


> With my V-8 and my lift partner Mike, at the Deming, WA Logging Show 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



Nice tree climbing saw! Is it the Mopar 383T? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## sILlogger

teacherman said:


> Nice tree climbing saw! Is it the Mopar 383T? :greenchainsaw:



215 Buick or something like that i think


----------



## stihl sawing

teacherman said:


> Nice tree climbing saw! Is it the Mopar 383T? :greenchainsaw:


I REALLY don't wanna make the guy mad who could use that as a tree climbing saw. LOL


----------



## PB

stihl sawing said:


> I REALLY don't wanna make the guy mad who could use that as a tree climbing saw. LOL



Gary? He is as cuddly as a Grizzly bear. Just don't poke him with a stick, or an oil can.


----------



## sILlogger

stihl sawing said:


> I REALLY don't wanna make the guy mad who could use that as a tree climbing saw. LOL



ahh hell...that is a one handed top handle saw!!


----------



## stihl sawing

sILlogger said:


> ahh hell...that is a one handed top handle saw!!


Ive seen your pics and you probably could use it for a tree saw.


----------



## sILlogger

stihl sawing said:


> Ive seen your pics and you probably could use it for a tree saw.



ahh...im just a young punk!!


----------



## stihl sawing

sILlogger said:


> ahh...im just a young punk!!


LOL, I'm just an old fart.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Just messing around with my camera at work today. 
I've been to busy to take pictures of the newest saws but had to get a couple of shots of the new big one.


----------



## SAWITALL

Is that your 084


----------



## stihl sawing

Geez, That's a big saw.


----------



## oldsaw

My brothers and I in Helsinki last October. I'm the one on the right.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Yep the 084 with a 28" bar, for reference I'm 5'9 and about 260 pounds. It's a big damn saw.


----------



## Blakesmaster

My landlord thought this would make a great pantry...ya know, 'cause it's in the kitchen.


----------



## stihl sawing

Looks like a stihl pantry.LOL


----------



## rbtree

While your at it, check out my latest addition to my flickr site. Here it is in slideshow form....from various technical removals over the last 6 years....

Enjoy!:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbtree/sets/72157605289684115/show/


----------



## sthomps

Tree I just brought home on the weekend. The saw is a 084 with only a 25" bar. The tree was about 25' long.


----------



## mile9socounty

*Blarg.*

Well yall asked for it.

This was me during my 2nd tour in Iraq. We were doing night ops, so I tired to get some zzzzz's.





What I looked like for nearly a whole year after I got out of the Marines.





This was taking back in March (?), But it's kind of what I look like now. I shave daily. Got sick and tired of pulling lint and pitch out of my beard.


----------



## StihlNut88

My old beater yard truck. 




Me and Charlie along with the boys




Me and the Girlfriend


----------



## Brian S

mile9socounty said:


> Well yall asked for it.
> 
> This was me during my 2nd tour in Iraq. We were doing night ops, so I tired to get some zzzzz's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I looked like for nearly a whole year after I got out of the Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taking back in March (?), But it's kind of what I look like now. I shave daily. Got sick and tired of pulling lint and pitch out of my beard.




Thank you for your service to our country.

The second pic looks like Abe Lincoln and Eminem had a love child. 

JK!


----------



## KiwiTreeSteve

Hey its me instaling Cobra Bracing in a _Cedurs spp. (deodora ?)_ at a local Golf club


----------



## mile9socounty

Brian S said:


> Thank you for your service to our country.
> 
> The second pic looks like Abe Lincoln and Eminem had a love child.
> 
> JK!



I've heard the Abe Lincoln part. But no one has added in the Eminem part. Your more than welcome. No that I don't have my Grizzly Adam's beard, I look like I'm 15 again.


----------



## g.moore

This was taken when we were still in KS, my wife had moved back to CO and I was alone and bored with nothing to do but work and drink beer until my job started and I could move back hence the red hair. It is gone now but nothing has really changed. Still bored. Still drink beer.
First one is me, second one is of the wife plowing when I screwed up my knee.


----------



## pbtree

THALL10326 said:


> At 50 I finally ran a Husky,LOL



so you finally grew up, huh?


----------



## pbtree

PlantBiologist said:


> Come on Woodie, let's see that pretty face!!
> 
> I'll show you mine if you show me yours.



Now that is a scary thought;...


----------



## stipes

*Me*

My Puppy and me.....LOL!! She scares the heck outta people cause soon as people see a German Shepard they freek,,,but she is nothing but a puppy still....


----------



## mile9socounty

*Taken today.*

Don't laugh.


----------



## sperho

Got...to...keep...thread...going...

The bosses and me:





Doing my favorite stress-reliever:


----------



## jra1100

*Not laughing*



mile9socounty said:


> Don't laugh.



First thanks for your service. I bet you had trouble convincing them that you were old enough. Not sure how old you are, but I probably have underwear older than you are. In fact I'm wearing them now. Just an old fart wishing I still looked that good. Best to ya, and I repped ya for serving. JR


----------



## mile9socounty

jra1100 said:


> First thanks for your service. I bet you had trouble convincing them that you were old enough. Not sure how old you are, but I probably have underwear older than you are. In fact I'm wearing them now. Just an old fart wishing I still looked that good. Best to ya, and I repped ya for serving. JR



I'm 23. Thank you sir. I didn't have any problem signing the dotted line. Hell if it wasn't for my parents. I would have enlisted when I was 17. Yes I am a little feller with tons of things to learn. But I have come to understand this one thing. I hate sand.......


----------



## ale

ok I'll play...

USMC '01-'05






Firewood w/pops '08


----------



## blsnelling

sperho said:


> Doing my favorite stress-reliever:



Looks like Deals Gap to me. That's a fun stretch of road for sure. Where's the sparks?


----------



## sperho

blsnelling said:


> Looks like Deals Gap to me. That's a fun stretch of road for sure. Where's the sparks?



Deal's Gap, it is... You don't see the sparks? My knee is down on the other side, you just can't see it because of the front tire... Yeah, that's it!


----------



## Adkpk

Finally found a pic of "ugly" mug wasn't easy. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Hugenpoet

This is an Easter Sunday picture of my family, including all six grandchildren and my son in law and daughter in law. I'm the one on the far left of the picture with the poor power to weight ratio. My wife is the blond in the middle. My son is next to me and my daughter is next to my wife and she is holding our youngest grandchild.


----------



## stevethekiwi

Hugenpoet said:


> This is an Easter Sunday picture of my family, including all six grandchildren and my son in law and daughter in law. I'm the one on the far left of the picture with the poor power to weight ratio. My wife is the blond in the middle. My son is next to me and my daughter is next to my wife and she is holding our youngest grandchild.



cool. you even have a power ranger in the family!


----------



## Hugenpoet

stevethekiwi said:


> cool. you even have a power ranger in the family!



Thanks. I can honestly say that I'm the most fortunate person on this earth.


----------



## JPP

This is me in Sept 2007, I am 20 pounds lighter now.


----------



## stihl sawing

stevethekiwi said:


> cool. you even have a power ranger in the family!


You ain't no good Steve.LOL


----------



## sILlogger

sperho said:


> Got...to...keep...thread...going...
> 
> Doing my favorite stress-reliever:



nice pic!! I just spent a week in your neck of the woods. camping and hiking in the Smokies..had a heck of a time...now that i seen those roads i'm gonna have to take a harley ride out that way! i got a buddy that is riding Deal's Gap next weekend...im thinking about tagging along and running it as well..


----------



## AngelofDarkness

Me last night, I'm on the left with the Rasputin shirt.


----------



## sILlogger

Wow......


----------



## stevethekiwi

AngelofDarkness said:


> Me last night, I'm on the left with the Rasputin shirt.



you are one interesting character aod...


----------



## spacemule

AngelofDarkness said:


> Me last night, I'm on the left with the Rasputin shirt.



Is that a hospital bracelet on your wrist?


----------



## stevethekiwi

spacemule said:


> Is that a hospital bracelet on your wrist?



i can kinda make out the word "asylum"

what does that mean space?


----------



## AngelofDarkness

spacemule said:


> Is that a hospital bracelet on your wrist?



Nah, it's a 21 and up armband that lets me buy booze in the club.


----------



## Erick

AngelofDarkness said:


> Nah, it's a 21 and up armband that lets me buy booze in the club.



 ohhhh, I see.......... still partying with the teeny’s.


----------



## parrisw

AngelofDarkness said:


> Me last night, I'm on the left with the Rasputin shirt.



I guess thats your boyfriend?


----------



## Just Mow

AngelofDarkness said:


> Me last night, I'm on the left with the Rasputin shirt.



You scared my dog:jawdrop:


----------



## Just Mow

parrisw said:


> I guess thats your boyfriend?



:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## parrisw

AngelofDarkness said:


> Me last night, I'm on the left with the Rasputin shirt.



Your boyfriend on the right looks very satisfied? What were you two just up too???? Were you two in the little boys room???


----------



## deeker

I am the taller one. Hunting partners after a downed duck.


----------



## BIGBORE577

AngelofDarkness said:


> Me last night, I'm on the left with the Rasputin shirt.



HEY, LOOK!! WE'RE THIS LONG!!!!


----------



## SAWITALL

parrisw said:


> I guess thats your boyfriend?



nah, that's his biotch. LOL


----------



## AngelofDarkness

Just Mow said:


> You scared my dog:jawdrop:



Good.


----------



## Sprig

Adrpk said:


> Finally found a pic of "ugly" mug wasn't easy. :greenchainsaw:



Cool! Not many artists sculpting real lookin' rocks now-a-days, that there one looks great!!

:jester:


----------



## pbtree

mile9socounty said:


> Well yall asked for it.
> 
> This was me during my 2nd tour in Iraq. We were doing night ops, so I tired to get some zzzzz's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I looked like for nearly a whole year after I got out of the Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taking back in March (?), But it's kind of what I look like now. I shave daily. Got sick and tired of pulling lint and pitch out of my beard.



Dude, thank you for taking time out of your life to serve - I personally appreciate the heck out of it!


----------



## mile9socounty

pbtree said:


> Dude, thank you for taking time out of your life to serve - I personally appreciate the heck out of it!



I should be thanking you for your support. On my end, you are more than welcome. I am very proud that I served. The good times and the bad times, it was a good experience.


----------



## csx7006

mile9socounty said:


> I should be thanking you for your support. On my end, you are more than welcome. I am very proud that I served. The good times and the bad times, it was a good experience.






Yes but there is that 1 chance you might get recalled as a IRR


Oh here is my ugly mug


the first one is me on my turret.


the 2nd 1 is me at home for R&R with my "little" brother who is only 16 and is taller than me


----------



## hornett224

*to all those who served................*

Thank You and GOD bless you!


----------



## AngelofDarkness

One more






From last fall in Detroit


----------



## FATGUY

One of me at work, and one of me and my lab


----------



## mile9socounty

csx7006 said:


> Yes but there is that 1 chance you might get recalled as a IRR



This is very true. But coming from a 3500 MOS field. Being that its the 2nd or 3rd highest personal MOS. I highly doubt that I will be recalled. The thought has tinged my ming, on weather or not I want to go back in. God I loved turning wrenches for MTM. I worked in a 3rd shop. Thats why I hate anything that is maybe by GM. :censored: Humvee's! Anyways, I worked/drove out of my Contact truck the whole time I was in. Awesome job!


----------



## volks-man

AngelofDarkness said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From last fall in Detroit



alright already.... enough about you!!!
i want to know more about the person taking the pic!!!
in the reflection it would appear to be a shapely woman!!!
where's her pic?!?


----------



## Magnum783

mile9socounty said:


> This is very true. But coming from a 3500 MOS field. Being that its the 2nd or 3rd highest personal MOS. I highly doubt that I will be recalled. The thought has tinged my ming, on weather or not I want to go back in. God I loved turning wrenches for MTM. I worked in a 3rd shop. Thats why I hate anything that is maybe by GM. :censored: Humvee's! Anyways, I worked/drove out of my Contact truck the whole time I was in. Awesome job!



YOu guys could pull more stuff out of those trucks than one could ever dream. I know when I was attached to the first cav those boys could almost always get us up and going with what they had on the truck.
Jared


----------



## SawTroll

ale said:


> ok I'll play...
> 
> USMC '01-'05 ...




30+ years in the Army here, and lots of cooperations with both USMC and US ARMY personell - the US officers are the easiest to cooperate with IME, between our allies.....

....then there are UK, GE, and NL......

.....please don't mention the Italians, or the French -they mean good, but......


----------



## stevethekiwi

mile9socounty said:


> This is very true. But coming from a 3500 MOS field. Being that its the 2nd or 3rd highest personal MOS. I highly doubt that I will be recalled. The thought has tinged my ming, on weather or not I want to go back in. God I loved turning wrenches for MTM. I worked in a 3rd shop. Thats why I hate anything that is maybe by GM. :censored: Humvee's! Anyways, I worked/drove out of my Contact truck the whole time I was in. Awesome job!



looks like your registration is due...


----------



## tbuggle

stevethekiwi said:


> looks like your registration is due...



and maybe a smog test/cert.

heh.


----------



## stevethekiwi

AngelofDarkness said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From last fall in Detroit



you best hide. mr.T wants his jewellery back


----------



## mile9socounty

stevethekiwi said:


> looks like your registration is due...



Hmmmm.... Damn. Well I guess we'll have to call up Uncle Sam and let him know. I wish I could get a 1097A2 for myself. Good truck.


----------



## csx7006

mile9socounty said:


> Hmmmm.... Damn. Well I guess we'll have to call up Uncle Sam and let him know. I wish I could get a 1097A2 for myself. Good truck.



were these pictures taken at Al-Asad airbase where the wing runs everything AKA Camp cupcake? Yeah I wished i had a M1114 of my own with all the SL3 gear and uparmored.


----------



## mattgatten

This is me. (I'm the one with the smile and the hot little 026). Those were some sweet and TOTALLY FREE cherry logs I was cutting. Thing was 95 feet tall before the lady had someone cut it down for her. See the warn winch on the ground. We were winching 4-8 foot logs out of her backyard with that. A cool little operation there. hahaha


----------



## stihl sawing

mattgatten said:


> This is me. (I'm the one with the smile and the hot little 026). Those were some sweet and TOTALLY FREE cherry logs I was cutting. Thing was 95 feet tall before the lady had someone cut it down for her. See the warn winch on the ground. We were winching 4-8 foot logs out of her backyard with that. A cool little operation there. hahaha


Nice cherry, Is it a wild cherry. I don't know a lot about a cherry tree, but didn't think they got that big. I know the wild or black cherry does.


----------



## mile9socounty

csx7006 said:


> were these pictures taken at Al-Asad airbase where the wing runs everything AKA Camp cupcake? Yeah I wished i had a M1114 of my own with all the SL3 gear and uparmored.



Yes sir that was Al Asad. They had the best DRMO yard, everytime we went through AA, I took as many parts as I could stuff in my truck. My contact truck looked like a rolling Napa parts house. It's pretty bad, when your going through the ammo cans, you know, using them for nuts, bolts and other small parts. You find a full pallet of live 40MM grenades. As for the 1114? You can keep them. I hated working on those POS. Armor always got in the way of something, the weight killed the suspension and the drive train. The A/C never seemed to work good enough for the grunts. Hell my A/C never worked. Did I mention they blew out the turbo's quite often? Hell I would still be in the serves if they had only gave me the duty station I wanted. Bridge Port.

Kenny


----------



## Chris J.

Erick said:


> ohhhh, I see.......... still partying with the teeny’s.



L

M

A

O

:hmm3grin2orange: 

!


----------



## csx7006

mile9socounty said:


> As for the 1114? You can keep them.
> Kenny



Yes i wouldbut we have the $#^* MRAP 4x4 which is a not so comfortable to gun in or ride PAX in.I am 5.1 and when i am a gunner i had a couple of close calls on getting thrown out of the turret. Now on the PAX issue, I get tossed around like crazy hitting my kevlar on the roof almost all the time.  
Thats why i rather prefer the 1114's


----------



## mile9socounty

csx7006 said:


> Yes i wouldbut we have the $#^* MRAP 4x4 which is a not so comfortable to gun in or ride PAX in.I am 5.1 and when i am a gunner i had a couple of close calls on getting thrown out of the turret. Now on the PAX issue, I get tossed around like crazy hitting my kevlar on the roof almost all the time.
> Thats why i rather prefer the 1114's



Nah!!!!!!!! What I want is one of the old 5 Ton wreckers, the M936A2. No that was a beauty! Slap some up armor kits on it (which I have personally :censored:en done) and a set of Super Singles. Or, the MK48/MK15 LVS wrecker. Now theres a towing,yarding, powerhouse!


----------



## csx7006

I have never seen the 5ton wrecker. All that i have seen is the MK48 LVS wrecker or the MK36 MTVR.


----------



## mattgatten

stihl sawing said:


> Nice cherry, Is it a wild cherry. I don't know a lot about a cherry tree, but didn't think they got that big. I know the wild or black cherry does.



I have absolutely no idea what type of cherry it was. It was big. There's till two big trunks still up in the air that are about 20 feet long and at least 24 inches around that the lady hasn't had taken down yet. I'm drooling over what is in there too. I have first dibs when she finds someone to fell it for her. It's near her privacy fence and I don't cut down trees. I only buck the the logs.  (For good reason).

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## secureland

SawTroll said:


> 30+ years in the Army here, and lots of cooperations with both USMC and US ARMY personell - the US officers are the easiest to cooperate with IME, between our allies.....
> 
> ....then there are UK, GE, and NL......
> 
> .....please don't mention the Italians, or the French -they mean good, but......



Haven't you read the extensive and giant "Book Of Italian Naval Heroes"?


Bill


----------



## mile9socounty

csx7006 said:


> I have never seen the 5ton wrecker. All that i have seen is the MK48 LVS wrecker or the MK36 MTVR.



The MK36's are alright. Just so long as you don't run the hydraulics too long in the heat. Otherwise you will start frying the proportion valves. The LVS is a tank though! I watched one of my buddies pull a fully loaded Army Hemit with his 48/15. Way over the weight limit for it. Top speed was 13mph, under 2mpg when he was towing. Wow!


----------



## country boy

Here I Am , My oldest daughter had the camera out the other day so i had her snap a couple of pics of me . Standing there with me is my 2171.


----------



## stihl sawing

LOL I like the sign above your head.


----------



## Kenskip1

*Picture of Mug*

This was me at my cabin in Upstate NY about 1998


----------



## Kenskip1

*Mug*

Larger picture Ken


----------



## Adkpk

Kenskip1 said:


> Larger picture Ken



Nice cabin. I asked if it was in Texas then reread your post. I thought that woods looked like the northeast. Anymore pics of the cabin? I am building one just like that in the Adirondacks. Check some of my threads for pics. It has been on hold for over a year now but I'll get back to it someday. As soon as I can afford some gas to get there.


----------



## abohac

Well, This is my very first attempt to post a picture. I have been reading and admiring other guys pictures but couldn't figure things out. I broke down and had my son help me out.


----------



## WCS99no1

Here is the most recent picture of me, taken last month with a camera phone. I've recently been letting my facial hair grow out, shave it, and then let it grow out again. This is me a few days after a shave.

Joel


----------



## BaldSawRunner

Me with my MS460.


----------



## grandpatractor

BaldSawRunner said:


> Me with my MS460.



Looks like your handle definetly fits!


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck

BaldSawRunner said:


> Me with my MS460.


Now i see why you call yourself BaldSawRunner! lol


----------



## BaldSawRunner

been shaving my head for 10 years now


----------



## Jacob J.

Here's my ugly mug- Burn out prep near the Middle Fork Fire, 09/08. These snags averaged 40-45" in diameter and around 160-200' tall, so it was a fun day.


----------



## 056 kid

Jacob J. said:


> Here's my ugly mug- Burn out prep near the Middle Fork Fire, 09/08. These snags averaged 40-45" in diameter and around 160-200' tall, so it was a fun day.





Whats eh third face 4?? like that pic # 2.


----------



## Jacob J.

I sliced a little snipe off the front of it- I wanted the butt to hit the ground first and the snag to "roll out" and stay in one piece as much as possible. The wildlife people like that because it's conducive to carpenter ant colonies.


----------



## 056 kid

Jacob J. said:


> I sliced a little snipe off the front of it- I wanted the butt to hit the ground first and the snag to "roll out" and stay in one piece as much as possible. The wildlife people like that because it's conducive to carpenter ant colonies.





Roll out?? spin her off another stick?? or ??


----------



## blsnelling

Jacob J. said:


> Here's my ugly mug- Burn out prep near the Middle Fork Fire, 09/08. These snags averaged 40-45" in diameter and around 160-200' tall, so it was a fun day.



Nice pics. Looks like fun.


----------



## ciscoguy01

*Tree*



056 kid said:


> Whats eh third face 4?? like that pic # 2.



Is that redwood????


----------



## Jacob J.

ciscoguy01 said:


> Is that redwood????



Close- Shasta Red Fir aka Shasta Fir. "Abies magnifica var. shastensis".

Fun stuff to cut- the wood is heavy and dense for a conifer, carries a lot of water and those trees hit the ground with a "bang".


----------



## 056 kid

ciscoguy01 said:


> Is that redwood????



Fir i believe. Years back i had a thread about droppin a MONSTER one of these on Ironside Mtn OR.




When i hit the heart of that tree, multiple gallons of sap gushed all over my CLEAN 372. You should have seen the smoke!!!!! I thot i had ####ED up my new saw for about 5 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 056 kid

Jacob J. said:


> Close- Shasta Red Fir aka Shasta Fir. "Abies magnifica var. shastensis".
> 
> Fun stuff to cut- the wood is heavy and dense for a conifer, carries a lot of water and those trees hit the ground with a "bang".



I just saw this, you say the wood is dense... When i started on that big fir i guessed the wrong natural lean so i started another face and ended up having a HUGE amount of hinge wood when she tumbled. Surprisingly i could have sold her as a veneer log. SOLID!!!


----------



## PB

abohac said:


> Well, This is my very first attempt to post a picture. I have been reading and admiring other guys pictures but couldn't figure things out. I broke down and had my son help me out.



You are way too clean. Nice JRed shirt and chaps. Jred guys usually pretty classy.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Here I am with my new favorite saw. I can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## guff

me and my boy.....samuel was born on june 27th at 3:19 in the afternoon....he goes by ms sammy and runs a full compliment diaper...no 50 to 1 here...i am instructed by his mother that 2 of these scoop things mix with his 4 oz. of high octane.........guff


----------



## E&R_firewood

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/antisocialtendencies/2977280382/" title="DSCF1004 by rebekahmtz1981, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3006/2977280382_91e67782e5_m.jpg" width="179" height="240" alt="DSCF1004" /></a>


----------



## MCW

Here are a few of me. 7900 and 32" bar look bigger than they really are due to angle. Either that or I'm a 6'3" dwarf?


----------



## sILlogger

Jacob J. said:


>



sweeettt!!!!! i would have a hay day in there!!!


----------



## Adkpk

MCW said:


>



What is the name of that animal?


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL

BIGBORE577 said:


> HEY, LOOK!! WE'RE THIS LONG!!!!



No I think there Texas Longhorn grads! This is coming from an Aggie Dad.


----------



## MCW

Adkpk said:


> What is the name of that animal?



Red Deer mate. I've shot dozens of them but this is physically the biggest one I've dropped. A lot of people hunt these things in Australia for sport but on the in law's farm they're actually a pest. No calibre restrictions, no limits, no open season etc etc. They wreck fences and carry ticks, disease etc. I shoot as many as I can.


----------



## belgian

MCW said:


> Red Deer mate. I've shot dozens of them but this is physically the biggest one I've dropped. A lot of people hunt these things in Australia for sport but on the in law's farm they're actually a pest. No calibre restrictions, no limits, no open season etc etc. They wreck fences and carry ticks, disease etc. I shoot as many as I can.



What rifle is that ? looks sweet !


----------



## MCW

belgian said:


> What rifle is that ? looks sweet !



If you're talking about the one with the fox its a Tikka T3 Varmint Stainless in .25/06 Remington (5 round detachable mag). Its stock apart from Sako Optilock mounts and a Bausch & Lomb Elite 4000 4-16x50 scope. With good handloads (it loves 100gn Nosler B-Tips) it'll shoot 5 shots into 0.4MOA no problems. Not sure if you're familiar with Tikkas but they're an excellent rifle straight from the box. I've also got a Remington 700BDL DM in .25/06 which is nearly as accurate but has had a lot of work (and expense) to get even close to the Tikka. I've got about a dozen rifles, standard and custom, and the Tikka is the most impressive/accurate of the lot. Great calibre too, I've had .25/06 rifles for around 16 years.
I didn't actually shoot the deer with a .25/06, I dropped it in the back of the head with a Winchester Mod 70 in .22/250 40° Ackley and a 50 grain Nosler B-Tip. Definately not my deer hunting calibre of choice but all I had at the time 
Shooting, Golf, and chainsawing is basically all I do as far as hobbies go.


----------



## belgian

MCW said:


> . Not sure if you're familiar with Tikkas but they're an excellent rifle straight from the box.



Tikka makes excellent varmint & sniper rifles. Yes, I admit to be jealous looking at those pics.


----------



## MCW

belgian said:


> Tikka makes excellent varmint & sniper rifles. Yes, I admit to be jealous looking at those pics.



Very under rated mate and about AUD$400-500 cheaper than an equivalent Remington/Sako/Weatherby etc etc. Sako's are great rifles too but a LOT dearer and no more accurate in my experience. There are no better value for money rifles on the (Australian) market as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Norwegian Wood

Me on the right with the white helmet


----------



## rb_in_va

Adkpk said:


> What is the name of that animal?



Dinner?


----------



## MCW

rb_in_va said:


> Dinner?



Heh heh! We actually cut him up for dog meat. Got around 140kg of meat easily. Some people will undoubtably disagree but I'd rather eat a cow. The old bucks are a bit too gamey for my tastes. I gave the backstraps to a guy I work with from South Africa who made jerky out of it and he thought it was awesome. I thought it tasted like sh#t


----------



## scotclayshooter

MCW said:


> Very under rated mate and about AUD$400-500 cheaper than an equivalent Remington/Sako/Weatherby etc etc. Sako's are great rifles too but a LOT dearer and no more accurate in my experience. There are no better value for money rifles on the (Australian) market as far as I'm concerned.



Remmies and Tikka are very near in price here but Sako are well expensive!
22/250 would be a bit light for a chest shot!
Whats that thing pushing with a 50g? over 4000fps?


----------



## blsnelling

I lucked out last year and found this 195x Sako L597 varmint barreled .243. It appears to have hardly been shot. I believe it to be the original finish. Shoots good too. I'm using it for varmint with 55-58gr ballistic tip bullets. Hornady or Speers. That's a Bushnell Elite 4200 6-24









Even with this less than perfect bench shooting with factory loads it'll make a nice group at 100 yds.








200 yds here off the same bench. It would be much better with a more solid rest. I could still see movement in the scope.


----------



## MCW

scotclayshooter said:


> Remmies and Tikka are very near in price here but Sako are well expensive!
> 22/250 would be a bit light for a chest shot!
> Whats that thing pushing with a 50g? over 4000fps?



I've chronoed it at 4120fps. Its also got a 1:12 twist, 27" Kreiger barrel which helps get that speed too. Its also doing it with average pressure. I was actually out shooting roos when that deer appeared. If I couldn't have smacked it in the head there is no way I would have taken a shot.






Nice rifle and groups blsnelling. That'd be a good combo for 95% of what I shoot in Australia.


----------



## dougfirfirewood

blsnelling said:


> I lucked out last year and found this 195x Sako L597 varmint barreled .243. It appears to have hardly been shot. I believe it to be the original finish. Shoots good too. I'm using it for varmint with 55-58gr ballistic tip bullets. Hornady or Speers. That's a Bushnell Elite 4200 6-24



:jawdrop: nice sako man!

good for you


----------



## belgian

blsnelling said:


> I lucked out last year and found this 195x Sako L597 varmint barreled .243. It appears to have hardly been shot. I believe it to be the original finish. Shoots good too. I'm using it for varmint with 55-58gr ballistic tip bullets. Hornady or Speers. That's a Bushnell Elite 4200 6-24




Nice !!! I like it. I am a big fan of Varmint rifles. I had a nice Anschutz .222 untill the government made me sell it :censored:


----------



## scotclayshooter

MCW said:


> I've chronoed it at 4120fps. Its also got a 1:12 twist, 27" Kreiger barrel which helps get that speed too. Its also doing it with average pressure. I was actually out shooting roos when that deer appeared. If I couldn't have smacked it in the head there is no way I would have taken a shot.



Cool! can you guys use sound moderators? I have Reflex T8 on my .243 it cuts the recoil to .22lr levels and the noise! Its real nice to see the bullets strike even on 18*
You can pop 3 or 4 deer out of the bunch before they decide to head for the hills!


----------



## scotclayshooter

blsnelling said:


> I lucked out last year and found this 195x Sako L597 varmint barreled .243. It appears to have hardly been shot. I believe it to be the original finish. Shoots good too. I'm using it for varmint with 55-58gr ballistic tip bullets. Hornady or Speers. That's a Bushnell Elite 4200 6-24



Those little bullets must be jumping .050 to get to the rifling! My rifle "likes" .003.
The lightest i have is 75g speer Hpoints but they are only in the case 3mm
For varmint size shooting my recipe is Hornady Vmax 87g (Moly coated) at 3200fps 46g vit n160 CCI br primers Lapua cases it will shoot .300s all day long off a bipod with a rear bag.
Those winchester silvertips work well in my mates .270win


----------



## blsnelling

Here's the best part of the deal. Last year I was in a gun store in Findlay, OH where my wife's from. A guy comes in and says he has two Colt Pythons he'd like to sell. He went home and I met him in the parking lot since you can't make a deal like that in a gun store. They were both 4" blue Pythons. One was rough, the other almost like new. I paid $450 for it. That's less than half what it was worth. The very next week I was in a gun store near my home and started shooting the breeze with another guy there that walked in. I ended up following him home and trading him straight across for this Sako. So I only have $450 in that rifle, not counting the scope!


----------



## epicklein22

blsnelling said:


> Here's the best part of the deal. Last year I was in a gun store in Findlay, OH where my wife's from. A guy comes in and says he has two Colt Pythons he'd like to sell. He went home and I met him in the parking lot since you can't make a deal like that in a gun store. They were both 4" blue Pythons. One was rough, the other almost like new. I paid $450 for it. That's less than half what it was worth. The very next week I was in a gun store near my home and started shooting the breeze with another guy there that walked in. I ended up following him home and trading him straight across for this Sako. So I only have $450 in that rifle, not counting the scope!



Right place at the right time. Way to go, the sako looks BA.


----------



## cmetalbend

Varmits, I love to shoot Varmits. Here's what I use. It a harrington & richardson single shot 204 Ruger. "Ultra Varmit" Fluted bull barrel, harris bipod, Tasco 24 power scope with Both green and red night optics. 1/8 mill dot scope. at 300 yards you can see a 1/4 bolt head well enough to zero in on it.


----------



## blsnelling

Who you callin' a varmint?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## KMB

blsnelling said:


> I lucked out last year and found this 195x Sako L597 varmint barreled .243. It appears to have hardly been shot. I believe it to be the original finish. Shoots good too. I'm using it for varmint with 55-58gr ballistic tip bullets. Hornady or Speers. That's a Bushnell Elite 4200 6-24



Wow! Nice rifle Brad! I'm a sucker for nice laminated stocks like the one on your Sako. That's the caliber I'd like in my next rifle. I could work up a deer load for my little girl when she gets old enough to shoot (I hope she's interested) and work up a load with the under 100gr. bullets for varmints.

Kevin


----------



## KMB

cmetalbend said:


> Varmits, I love to shoot Varmits. Here's what I use. It a harrington & richardson single shot 204 Ruger. "Ultra Varmit" Fluted bull barrel, harris bipod, Tasco 24 power scope with Both green and red night optics. 1/8 mill dot scope. at 300 yards you can see a 1/4 bolt head well enough to zero in on it.



Speaking of H&R, I'd like to have this one in .243:






What kind of accuracy are you getting with yours?

Kevin


----------



## cmetalbend

Until I fiured it out not squat. It's so touchy, I have the adjustable leg in the butt stock. When I realized that It got alot better. I never hold the unit, I perch it, adjust, and merely grasp to control. I'm almost thinking it's alittle much scope. But I guess at that range a person needs it. Accurate? well let me put it this way. Turkey at 200,-------in the head------No problem. the bullets shoot very flat, and through a crono alittle under 4300fps. My only problem is I found even the temp outside make a HUGE diff. So sight in the temp you shoot most. And I wish the barrell was about 6 inches longer. alittle more weight would help make me more stable. Could also be the pistol grip stock. It's the only rifle I have with that. It's an interesting sound. You can tell it's a superfast bullet. the crack is so crisp.


----------



## Chevy4thewin

Me an my mother.. 

<a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j236/poopie_britches/?action=view&current=Picture006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j236/poopie_britches/Picture006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Chevy4thewin

God i look good! Little silver i caught last year on the puyallup river

<a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j236/poopie_britches/?action=view&current=MySilver.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j236/poopie_britches/MySilver.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## MCW

scotclayshooter said:


> Cool! can you guys use sound moderators? I have Reflex T8 on my .243 it cuts the recoil to .22lr levels and the noise! Its real nice to see the bullets strike even on 18*
> You can pop 3 or 4 deer out of the bunch before they decide to head for the hills!




Nah mate. Silencers/moderators are illegal. There has been talk of legalising them again in Tasmania but I doubt that'll happen. They have a big problem with wallabies on small farm allotments where one loud shot and they tend to run (hop!) away. Silencers would allow a far better kill rate!
Anyone with a lathe and half a brain can make one up - I might have... not. Maybe. Good on a .22LR with subsonics, or so I've heard


----------



## SawTroll

MCW said:


> ..... Good on a .22LR with subsonics, or so I've heard



It sure is!


----------



## shepardman

*Not me...howevah*

thought it mite add some color to the thread. When not in the 45 acre woodlot we have, am attending to our chix & sheep.
Fran


----------



## shepardman

*humm....*

wondering why my pic didn't show up.....help...please...tkx
Fran


----------



## scotclayshooter

MCW said:


> Nah mate. Silencers/moderators are illegal. There has been talk of legalising them again in Tasmania but I doubt that'll happen. They have a big problem with wallabies on small farm allotments where one loud shot and they tend to run (hop!) away. Silencers would allow a far better kill rate!
> Anyone with a lathe and half a brain can make one up - I might have... not. Maybe. Good on a .22LR with subsonics, or so I've heard



I gather someone sued the police for their loss of hearing because they would not allow moderators. The guy won and now they encorage us to use them!
On a Ruger 10/22 with subbies the mech makes more noise than the bullet! Its works better in a way on the semi auto as the rabbits cant seem to place the noise like racking a bolt on a normal rifle they seem to hear that and run.

.22lr are not above the speed of sound at 100yards ish and they seem inacurate when they change to subsonic so i just stick to them.
The 17HMR is fun but the bullets are expensive here and not very good in any wind!


----------



## SawTroll

My silenced French Unique X51 BIS semi-auto used to put 5 Eley subsonics into less than halv an inch at 50 metres off a sand-bag (mostly 8-9mm) - it did about the same with some higher speed ammo as well, without the silencer (RWS if memory serves).

I don't think a 10/22 can do that........


----------



## MCW

SawTroll said:


> My silenced French Unique semi-auto used to put 5 Eley subsonics into less than halv an inch at 50 metres off a sand-bag - it did about the same with some higher speed ammo as well.
> 
> I don't think a 10/22 can do that........




You haven't seen some of the kits you can get for the 10/22 in the US!
I had one, lost it in the buyback after the Port Arthur massacre.


----------



## scotclayshooter

SawTroll said:


> My silenced French Unique semi-auto used to put 5 Eley subsonics into less than halv an inch at 50 metres off a sand-bag - it did about the same with some higher speed ammo as well.
> 
> I don't think a 10/22 can do that........



I had mine at the indoor 20M range and with winchester subsonic hollowpoints it would break the 8 ring.
With Eley Tenex you could decide which side of the dot in the 10 ring you wanted to hit!
Headshots on rabbits at 50 yards is not a problem.
The higher speed ammo was fine until you pushed them out a bit, Accurate enough at 80 yds but at 120 not good.
The face of the bolt was thinned down to min headspace and the trigger lightened to 2 1/4 lbs from 6 lbs!!!


----------



## scotclayshooter

MCW said:


> You haven't seen some of the kits you can get for the 10/22 in the US!
> I had one, lost it in the buyback after the Port Arthur massacre.



Yep you can get more bolt on bits for the 10/22 and the Remmie 700 than any other rifle (maybe the AR has more?)


----------



## Jacob J.

shepardman said:


> wondering why my pic didn't show up.....help...please...tkx
> Fran




Are you posting it as a file or as an embedded link to a hosting site such as Photobucket?


----------



## scotclayshooter

shepardman said:


> wondering why my pic didn't show up.....help...please...tkx
> Fran



http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65204&page=3

Check the above link if that wont help nothing will!


----------



## Cedarkerf

Chevy4thewin said:


> God i look good! Little silver i caught last year on the puyallup river
> 
> <a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j236/poopie_britches/?action=view&current=MySilver.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j236/poopie_britches/MySilver.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Cool a neighbor across the 410 bridge, another Stihl long bar big dawgs and wrap handles guy from the PNW. Nice silver.


----------



## slabmaster

Milling some guitar sets.


----------



## 2dogs

slabmaster said:


> Milling some guitar sets.



What kind of wood?


----------



## slabmaster

ASH, which is a great tone wood.


----------



## Chevy4thewin

Well cedar, its actually 3/4 wrap  haha


----------



## shepardman

Jacob J. - as a file (think my prob. was it was over 300KB)

Scotclayshooter - thanks for the link. Got lazy by asking for help. Have used the "search" many times w/great success. Hoppin to it. preciate
Fran


----------



## shepardman

*Trying again*






This guys much more to look at than my mug. Chianti's his name and he only found out what God had in store for him bout 2 weeks ago. Wow is he havin fun. Thanks, Fran


----------



## scotclayshooter

shepardman said:


> Jacob J. - as a file (think my prob. was it was over 300KB)
> 
> Scotclayshooter - thanks for the link. Got lazy by asking for help. Have used the "search" many times w/great success. Hoppin to it. preciate
> Fran



Search sometimes throws up too many things to check!
I see you sussed out the pics keep em coming.


----------



## brisawyer

View attachment 80982
About to go to the race View attachment 80983
after a tangle with a 48" sawmill blade


----------



## brisawyer

View attachment 80984
Me and the woman


----------



## maplemeister

*Doing What I love most*

Here's my sweetie with the Bull of the woods, and one of me with a pretty 
fair Maine Ridge Runner. Both these boys went over 200# dressed. 


Maplemeister


----------



## brisawyer

Those are some nice bucks. What are you shooting.


----------



## AOD

*Me, yesterday morning*

I posted this over in the Firewood forum with some other pics, figured I would post it here too






575xp in big Silver Maple.


----------



## Jacob J.

Now see, you look halfway normal there.


----------



## AOD

Jacob J. said:


> Now see, you look halfway normal there.



Im wearing work clothes, I dont wear nice stuff when I am out cutting!


----------



## maplemeister

brisawyer said:


> Those are some nice bucks. What are you shooting.



Brisawyer: 
Thanks. We are trackers like a lot of folks up here in the North country. We usually go the last two weeks of November so we can get the snow. We use cut down pump 30-06's with 18" barrels, peep sites, and quick detach 1.5 power Leupold scopes. It's thick country where we hunt and most shots are not that far away. We feed em 180 gr. Core locks because sometimes you got to shoot through the saplings. 

Maplemeister:


----------



## FATGUY

AOD said:


> I posted this over in the Firewood forum with some other pics, figured I would post it here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 575xp in big Silver Maple.



Gotta love those Fiskars axes


----------



## slabmaster

maplemeister said:


> Here's my sweetie with the Bull of the woods, and one of me with a pretty
> fair Maine Ridge Runner. Both these boys went over 200# dressed.
> 
> 
> Maplemeister



Nice looking Black&tan.I hunted with them for years.


----------



## AOD

FATGUY said:


> Gotta love those Fiskars axes



Didn't get her all split up, I ripped it in half with the SXL and ran ou of gas and motivation, I'll attack it next time.


----------



## maplemeister

Thanks. That particular one was a monster. Picture does not really do him justice but he weighed in at 120 lbs and had 13" ears. We had him a lot of years but old age finally got the best of him. I miss him a lot. 

Maplemeister:


----------



## volks-man

*what about the ghost woman?*



AngelofDarkness said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From last fall in Detroit



hey aod you never explained that reflection in the window!
appears to be a shapely woman. wheres her pic?


----------



## Lurch2

She would have charged extra for pics.


----------



## PB

AOD, do I dare say you look.........................EMO?!


----------



## Net-Knight1

*That's me...*






:angel:


----------



## volks-man

Lurch2 said:


> She would have charged extra for pics.



below the belt!


your comment, that is!


----------



## forestryworks




----------



## Bowtie

Beer and paint dont mix. Neither is it having a paint tiff with the wife, LOL.This happened a few years ago when I was remodeling our house. Like the red carpet...:jawdrop:


----------



## forestryworks

Bowtie said:


> Beer and paint dont mix. Neither is it having a paint tiff with the wife, LOL.This happened a few years ago when I was remodeling our house. Like the red carpet...:jawdrop:



y'all got after it


----------



## Bowtie

forestryworks said:


> y'all got after it



LOL, it was a rather eventful evening. Our only kid at the time was staying at the grandparents, and we were working on the house...


----------



## teacherman

*Never eat anything bigger than your head.....*






Almost got it down....






Felt like a snake that had swallowed a hippo.......


----------



## Longwood

Since you weren't sittin at the table in the last pic I can only guess where you were at!


----------



## Jacob J.

Longwood said:


> Since you weren't sittin at the table in the last pic I can only guess where you were at!



At the bar getting a tall Dragon Stout!


----------



## AKRENZ02

epicklein22 said:


> Put the url inside of the quotes. Make sure you don't have spaces between the arrow and img, I had to do that so you could see the writing. It would have been an image logo instead.
> < img src""/img >
> 
> <img SRC="http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/8200/hpim17502be9.jpg" /IMG>
> 
> 
> Keep the pics coming, the truck is cool and your girlfriend is a hottie.



I had a bultaco matador!!!!


----------



## parrisw

Jacob J. said:


> At the bar getting a tall Dragon Stout!



I was thinking at the bathroom taking a BIG DRAGON DROP:jawdrop:


----------



## epicklein22

AKRENZ02 said:


> I had a bultaco matador!!!!



Ya buddy, Bultacos are the sweet. Mine is down for the moment. The the engine kept getting louder and louder. I think my big end bearing is shot. Whatever, time for a rebuild I guess. At least I pickup a few CCs. 

I want to find some more of these bikes, they are a lot of fun. What year was your Matador?


----------



## teacherman

Longwood said:


> Since you weren't sittin at the table in the last pic I can only guess where you were at!



I took the picture.


----------



## teacherman

parrisw said:


> I was thinking at the bathroom taking a BIG DRAGON DROP:jawdrop:



Ah, yes. The Legendary "Dump of Fire." I know it well. It exponentially increases the discomfort of the unfortunate residents of the Lake of Fire...


----------



## joe25DA

one of my fave. pics 4x4ing on the beach!



Just got done mountain climbing in the truck.


----------



## AOD

Last week.


----------



## KRS

Me while in AK, this wolf was coming to eat me when I shot it.

KRS


----------



## mile9socounty




----------



## bonden

ME LAST NIGHT (picture taken by my 6 year old kid)


----------



## oldsaw

Dang show-off Norwegians and their chairs. Then again, I've got a stool in mine, just not as nice as that chair.

Mark

Don't be too offended, I'm 1/2 Norwegian myself.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer

Here's me my wife and 'son of Chainsawwhisperer'


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

HERE'S ME, NOT A GOOD PIC. LOL PROBABLY BETTER FOR EVERYONE. LMAO!!!


----------



## stinkbait

This is me and my great dane pup Clyde restoring toyota pickups, my other hobby, in the backyard.


----------



## blly8325

Salmon River. I don't who's Uglier me or the Fish..........Yeah me


----------



## Net-Knight1

:agree2:


Just kidding...


----------



## Evan

*best pic i could come up with*


----------



## barneyrb

Here I am, not that anyone cares....


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

nice buck barney!!! look's to be a 9 pointer.


----------



## K9-Handler

This be me, Pilgrim...







And this is me with my former partner, Phantom, searching blowdowns in Waveland, MS, two weeks after Katrina (I figured I had to get some wood in the picture somehow):


----------



## volks-man

*updated pic*

figured it's been a year and i should update my pic in this thread.
we took advantage of the unseasonable warm weather the other day.
i'm the old guy in the chair with the beer.


----------



## sachsmo

Here I be, the day after Katrina at Niagra falls.###


----------



## tharrison57

*For what it's worth, me on the left*

me on the left, enjoying the noise !


----------



## rngrchad

*Me!*

Pic of friend and I before Climbing Devils Tower in Wyoming. I'm on the right. My friend on the left is the Devil's Tower Law Enforcement Ranger.


----------



## epicklein22

Me at a Lucero concert....





Me at Ray's indoor mountain bike park....


----------



## bruceinks

Me and the Mrs. a few years back.


----------



## 056 kid

joe25DA said:


> one of my fave. pics 4x4ing on the beach!
> 
> 
> 
> Just got done mountain climbing in the truck.



You got you a looker!




hold on!!


----------



## country boy

rngrchad said:


> Pic of friend and I before Climbing Devils Tower in Wyoming. I'm on the right. My friend on the left is the Devil's Tower Law Enforcement Ranger.



u 2 look really close :jawdrop:


----------



## oldirty

country boy said:


> u 2 look really close :jawdrop:



awfully close......


----------



## russ61

*I'm the tall one*

Hope this works! Me and my boys this fall spending quality time!



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3352758241/


----------



## danrclem

rngrchad said:


> Pic of friend and I before Climbing Devils Tower in Wyoming.



I saw Devil's Tower a few years ago and it is simply awesome. Did you climb it to the top?


----------



## rb_in_va

country boy said:


> u 2 look really close :jawdrop:



I imagine if you put your life in a person's hands you would be pretty close to them. Just a guess.


----------



## catman963

*OK - count me in!*

Me, on the right with the shotgun 





Me, and my oldest daughter





Me and my Rincon, after a lil muddin


----------



## Simple Man

This is me, my 15 year old son and the wifey.


----------



## country boy

rb_in_va said:


> I imagine if you put your life in a person's hands you would be pretty close to them. Just a guess.



just pokin a lil fun !!!! I gotta lay off the budlights and postin on AS at the same time !!! Dont take me to seriosly on here


----------



## polexie

I know, closing my eyes and keeping one hand under the table...


----------



## Jacob J.

Lex- nice picture!


----------



## polexie

Thanks JJ, thought it would open up in the page. Damned computers!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247

polexie said:


> I know, closing my eyes and keeping one hand under the table...



Fixed it for you...Had two http//: at the begining of your IMG...


----------



## rngrchad

danrclem said:


> I saw Devil's Tower a few years ago and it is simply awesome. Did you climb it to the top?



No, I missed the top by 2 pitches. I was rope-gunning the whole thing as the park Ranger there(not gay by the way! nore am I LOL) refused to lead any pitches. It was 20 some degrees and slightly snowing.....my hands couldn't take it anymore and the last pitch was nothing but handjams for 120ft! I couldn't feel anything at that point and we decided to rap back to the base 

The route we climbed was the "Durrance Route" and it required some off-width cams of which I didn't bring with me so needless to say it was an interesting adventure.

Ya'll couldn't refrain from the "gay" connotations could ya


----------



## polexie

Another try. Thanks for helping me out!

Lex


----------



## K9-Handler

polexie said:


> Another try. Thanks for helping me out!
> 
> Lex



Sorry, but I'd rather look at Deb than the MS660... :drool:


----------



## volks-man

polexie said:


> Another try. Thanks for helping me out!
> 
> Lex



funny, you don't look anything like your avatar.


----------



## belgian

polexie said:


> I know, closing my eyes and keeping one hand under the table...




Hey Lex, nice pics !!

I wouldn't mind taking Deb out for a nice diner either..., or for a moonlight walk all around the watchtower....:rockn:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Fine, I'll bite. Here's me with my splitter, MS 290 in the pic:


----------



## polexie

All along the watchtower, sure don't look like my avatar, it all comes together.

Roland, if you take her out for a walk after a nice dinner, i'll finish the nice romantic evening...


----------



## weimedog

Me & hobby saw






Oldest girl doing what she does.


----------



## rb_in_va

weimedog said:


> Me & hobby saw



Do you always look so ticked off?


----------



## Burvol

Cutting the stick in my avatar. Had to go up a few feet for some better wood. She was a tad soft down low. Fun fun.


----------



## weimedog

LOL...only when someone jams me into having my picture taken! (My wife at that point in time)


----------



## weimedog

Burvol said:


> Cutting the stick in my avatar. Had to go up a few feet for some better wood. She was a tad soft down low. Fun fun.




WOW!!:jawdrop: Thats a big tree:greenchainsaw:


----------



## rngrchad

Spruce right?


----------



## Burvol

Noble fir, a tall one at that.


----------



## oldirty

rngrchad said:


> Ya'll couldn't refrain from the "gay" connotations could ya





lol. i mean.... you cant get much closer to another man smiling for a picture.


----------



## IchWarriorMkII

I'm on the left.


----------



## poulson01

Coffee break!


----------



## Zackman1801

Burvol said:


> Cutting the stick in my avatar. Had to go up a few feet for some better wood. She was a tad soft down low. Fun fun.



Are you aware that you have a very large snowstorm right above your head? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## KRS

Zackman1801 said:


> Are you aware that you have a very large snowstorm right above your head? :greenchainsaw:



LOLOL :greenchainsaw:


----------



## belgian

The 'belgian' family...

I swear I normally drink beer....


----------



## Locoweed

Nice looking family & good pic!


----------



## sachsmo

IchWarriorMkII said:


> I'm on the left.







And you Sir, look nothing like your Avitar either.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

mobetter said:


> And you Sir, look nothing like your Avitar either.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


LOL, Not even close.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Won the winter series of shoots!!!!
Its the best 6 scores from 9 shoots my score was 887 out of 900 and I was 10 points clear of the second placed guy
I also won £100 $140


----------



## volks-man

belgian said:


> The 'belgian' family...
> 
> I swear I normally drink beer....



so what is that drink anyway?
a trappist malted?


----------



## volks-man

scotclayshooter said:


> Won the winter series of shoots!!!!
> Its the best 6 scores from 9 shoots my score was 887 out of 900 and I was 10 points clear of the second placed guy
> I also won £100 $140



since you are too far away to shoot at me:

is your accent anything like 'fat bastard' from the austin powers movies?


----------



## stihl sawing

scotclayshooter said:


> Won the winter series of shoots!!!!
> Its the best 6 scores from 9 shoots my score was 887 out of 900 and I was 10 points clear of the second placed guy
> I also won £100 $140


 Good deal, Now you can buy more shells. I'm just glad ya got pants on in this photo.


----------



## scotclayshooter

stihl sawing said:


> Good deal, Now you can buy more shells. I'm just glad ya got pants on in this photo.



Too darn cold for a Kilt lol those are goretex lined padded trousers!
You can shoot for the Scotland team in a Kilt but cant wear it to the meal at night.
They dont allow the usual casual Kilt wear of Cat boots and a T shirt


----------



## scotclayshooter

volks-man said:


> since you are too far away to shoot at me:
> 
> is your accent anything like 'fat bastard' from the austin powers movies?



LOL not quite!
Ive been mistaken for being Irish a few times though!
The accent here is not as bad as the Glasgow Edinburgh accest but we do have to speak a bit slower when calling an English call center!


----------



## stihl sawing

scotclayshooter said:


> Too darn cold for a Kilt lol those are goretex lined padded trousers!
> You can shoot for the Scotland team in a Kilt but cant wear it to the meal at night.They dont allow the usual casual Kilt wear of Cat boots and a T shirt


LOL, That's because thet don't want nothing hanging out while their eating.


----------



## danrclem

scotclayshooter said:


> Too darn cold for a Kilt lol those are goretex lined padded trousers!
> You can shoot for the Scotland team in a Kilt but cant wear it to the meal at night.
> They dont allow the usual casual Kilt wear of Cat boots and a T shirt



Did you get a blue ribbon? LOL

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B3Jkix4o2eQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B3Jkix4o2eQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## motoroilmccall

At the shop before saddling up for the day...


----------



## scotclayshooter

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_Vfxuk8x_A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_Vfxuk8x_A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Stick with it guys its bloody funny!


----------



## scotclayshooter

I think ive found Spacemules theme song LOL
My ribs hurt!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DaPKA9U6ik8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DaPKA9U6ik8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## scotclayshooter

OOPs i thought i had posted those in the beg for rep thread!


----------



## Burvol

IchWarriorMkII said:


> I'm on the left.



Damn! That is one big catfish!


----------



## grandpatractor

OK, here is one of me at the GTG


----------



## rb_in_va

motoroilmccall said:


> At the shop before saddling up for the day...



You could pass for Ben Affleck's lumberjack brother!


----------



## tallfarmboy

Here I am with a nice 8 point that I shot about 3 seasons ago. I'm 6'7" tall and weigh a touch over 250.




And here is one of me during an "adult only" canoe trip.




And I play dress up every now and then. (FFA Advisor)


----------



## 2dogs

scotclayshooter said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_Vfxuk8x_A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_Vfxuk8x_A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> Stick with it guys its bloody funny!



I figured your accent to sound more like this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Xmlb3ZRPuU


----------



## sILlogger

tallfarmboy said:


> Here I am with a nice 8 point that I shot about 3 seasons ago. I'm 6'7" tall and weigh a touch over 250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is one of me during an "adult only" canoe trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I play dress up every now and then. (FFA Advisor)



current? merrimack?ahh...drunken float trips...good times


----------



## tallfarmboy

sILlogger said:


> current? merrimack?ahh...drunken float trips...good times



That would be the Elk River in Noel.... Fun place to take a family during the week, but on the weekends, children are in the minority. Always got to remember to take LOTS of beads!!!

TFB


----------



## IchWarriorMkII

Burvol said:


> Damn! That is one big catfish!



Yea, notice the fish pliers... it wanted to eat my forkin hand. So I went to plan B.


----------



## polexie

belgian said:


> The 'belgian' family...
> 
> I swear I normally drink beer....



Nice family Roland, forgive you about the beer, you guys got enough of the best stuff around

Lex


----------



## Fl_Airboater

Here's one of me and my oldest son last month at Disney World.


----------



## 7oaks

*frozen mug*

Here is the best pic of me you'll ever see. :hmm3grin2orange:






Just back from a winter ATV ride...Carl


----------



## PatrickIreland

That's a desktop pic for sure!
Mine, nice and far away so you can't really see me - standing 40ft or so out on a lake that hadn't frozen since the late 60's, early 70's...






I've never shot at that sign, honest!


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

PatrickIreland said:


> That's a desktop pic for sure!
> Mine, nice and far away so you can't really see me - standing 40ft or so out on a lake that hadn't frozen since the late 60's, early 70's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never shot at that sign, honest!



lol, nice pic, you look like you can walk on water in this one.


----------



## PatrickIreland

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> lol, nice pic, you look like you can walk on water in this one.



Aye, it had rained the night before and frozen glass-smooth. That's my place in the background, and my land - lots of trees, no way of getting across to it!

We did, in the great Northern Irish tradition, make petrol bombs (Molotovs) and throw them way out onto the ice - now they went up REALLY nicely!
You have to do something interesting when you've driven 2 hours to get there and have to drive 2 to get back, with a boat in tow - so we drank beer and set things on fire.


----------



## K9-Handler

PatrickIreland said:


> You have to do something interesting when you've driven 2 hours to get there and have to drive 2 to get back, with a boat in tow - so we drank beer and set things on fire.



Works for me! 

Happy St. Patty's Day!


----------



## PatrickIreland

K9-Handler said:


> Works for me!
> 
> Happy St. Patty's Day!



It was indeed - started at pub opening time, with breaks to eat and head home for more beers, now safely paralytic on the sofa trying to fucus on the keyboard and the screen at the same time - I don't think it's working.


----------



## cram

*Another ugly mug*






A day at work


----------



## K9-Handler

PatrickIreland said:


> It was indeed - started at pub opening time, with breaks to eat and head home for more beers, now safely paralytic on the sofa trying to fucus on the keyboard and the screen at the same time - I don't think it's working.



The Today Show has been doing a live remote from Ireland all this week. They mentioned this morning that it used to be a religious holiday, and the pubs would close!
See? Some things improve with age!


----------



## whitedogone

One of me and the wife
V
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v


----------



## SawTroll

scotclayshooter said:


> Won the winter series of shoots!!!!
> Its the best 6 scores from 9 shoots my score was 887 out of 900 and I was 10 points clear of the second placed guy
> I also won £100 $140



Tou sure looks like a Scot - and congrats!


----------



## 2000ssm6

Here is a current pic of me and the GF, was taken last week on my B-day. Not the best pic but it will do.


----------



## Ductape

Splittin some elm........






My wife, Superdog, and myself getting our Christmas tree last year....


----------



## cpr

Hmmm I'm in there somewhere.





OK, is that better?





Sorry there's no photos of me with saws. Kinda like there's no photos of me with the target rifle. It's the sorta thing I'd rather do alone.


----------



## heimannm

Here's a more recent one, with my McCulloch 840.

That's a 36" bar, gear drive saw with 99cc's...and it will run well when it has plenty of gas in the tank.

I am some where between a fresh haircut and getting shaggy.

Mark






And CPR, I love those photo's...


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Here's the Mt. Falls Santa Claus!...getting ready to deliver presents to the kids/grandkids.


----------



## rb_in_va

mtfallsmikey said:


> Here's the Mt. Falls Santa Claus!...getting ready to deliver presents to the kids/grandkids.



Does Santa have a pack of smokes in his shirt pocket? Must be holding them for one of the elves.


----------



## volks-man

mtfallsmikey said:


> Here's the Mt. Falls Santa Claus!...getting ready to deliver presents to the kids/grandkids.



cherokee people! (i'm one too)


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Was out of Prince Albert...what can I say?


----------



## mickeyd

me and my darling grandbaby last 4th of july


----------



## 2000ssm6

Here goes a good one from the last GTG.


----------



## Modifiedmark

2000ssm6 said:


> Here goes a good one from the last GTG.




Thank god, I thought for a moment you were going to post the picture of that Stihl tatto on your rear!


----------



## willsaw4beer

My name is Joe. I figure I've been posting here for a bit but never really introduced myself. Here's a few pics of me, the dog, a few of my saws, the house, and one of the many woodpiles.


----------



## 2000ssm6

Modifiedmark said:


> Thank god, I thought for a moment you were going to post the picture of that Stihl tatto on your rear!



LOL, I do have on Stihl chaps, a Stihl shirt, and a Stihl hat. No tattos though.


----------



## oldirty

willsaw4beer said:


> My name is Joe.



look like it should be more like "willsaw4doobies"! lol


nice dog man. my dog's first lay was an akita. she had a pup. rather good looking dog actually. head and body of an american bulldog and the hair, tail, and manner of an akita.


----------



## 2000ssm6

oldirty said:


> look like it should be more like "willsaw4doobies"! lol



Hahahaha, I was thinking "willsaw4beer" fit him to a T. Ummmm beer!<a href='http://www.mysmiley.net/free-ashamed-smileys.php' title='ashamed smileys'><img src='http://www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/party/party0016.gif' alt='ashamed smileys' border='0'></a>


----------



## jburlingham

Here's a few of me


----------



## stihl sawing

oldirty said:


> look like it should be more like "willsaw4doobies"! lol
> 
> 
> nice dog man. my dog's first lay was an akita. she had a pup. rather good looking dog actually. head and body of an american bulldog and the hair, tail, and manner of an akita.





2000ssm6 said:


> Hahahaha, I was thinking "willsaw4beer" fit him to a T. Ummmm beer!<a href='http://www.mysmiley.net/free-ashamed-smileys.php' title='ashamed smileys'><img src='http://www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/party/party0016.gif' alt='ashamed smileys' border='0'></a>


LOL, You guys ain't no good.


----------



## willsaw4beer

oldirty said:


> look like it should be more like "willsaw4doobies"! lol
> 
> 
> nice dog man. my dog's first lay was an akita. she had a pup. rather good looking dog actually. head and body of an american bulldog and the hair, tail, and manner of an akita.



Yeah, maybe if they ever legalize it, but I until then I'll keep drinking beer.

The dog is a 6 year old pure bred Akita we rescued. We must've brushed 2 or 3 shopping bags of nasty matted hair out of him not including the inch of hair in the bathtub from giving him a bath. He's quite a dog, caught and killed a coon the other night and then tried getting me to play with him. :censored:


----------



## Modifiedmark

2000ssm6 said:


> LOL, I do have on Stihl chaps, a Stihl shirt, and a Stihl hat. No tattos though.



Yeah I noticed that. How much you getting paid for all that advertising your doing?


----------



## moose42

Here is a pic of me a few years ago when I worked for the Forest Service. I can't remember if I was running the 044 or 046 that day. I was just outside of Adin, Ca on a lighting fire cutting line. It took about an hour and a half to get to it, all uphill of coarse! I had a 45lbs pack, chainsaw, sigs (little fuel bottles) and a wedge kit, and 5lb felling axe. 





Last weekend working on a 36"dbh pine. My modded 064 ran like a dream. I was using my 36" bar and semi skip chain. It cut better than my buddies stock 660.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

jburlingham said:


> Here's a few of me



Is that an old Mack you're standing by?...One fella here in the Valley has 3 old fire trucks in his collection...got em cheep years ago when the city of Baltimore auctioned off abuch of fire equipment.


----------



## chainsawboy1996

hey moose ya ever go to lake pillsbury in lake county its a little wnw of you if my brains working it out correctly.


----------



## PB

willsaw4beer said:


> Yeah, maybe if they ever legalize it, but I until then I'll keep drinking beer.
> 
> The dog is a 6 year old pure bred Akita we rescued. We must've brushed 2 or 3 shopping bags of nasty matted hair out of him not including the inch of hair in the bathtub from giving him a bath. He's quite a dog, caught and killed a coon the other night and then tried getting me to play with him. :censored:



I used to have an Akita, the "Furminator" was my best friend. I know what you are talking about with the shopping bags full of fur. Most people thought I was exaggerating.


----------



## PB

Hey 2v, where are your legs? I can't see them, just a silly orange shirt. 







Do you where camo to church?


----------



## 2000ssm6

PlantBiologist said:


> Hey 2v, where are your legs? I can't see them, just a silly orange shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you where camo to church?



What you see in that pic is unrivaled quality from the saw, clothes, and truck. Camo in church? Nah, but sit in service with a .357 sig on my side. I really like wearing camo, any type of Mossy Oak or Realtree is fine.


----------



## PB

2000ssm6 said:


> What you see in that pic is unrivaled quality from the saw, clothes, and truck.



I don't see it? Are you hiding the Jonsereds and Fords somewhere? Maybe they are under all the camo.


----------



## 2000ssm6

PlantBiologist said:


> I don't see it? Are you hiding the Jonsereds and Fords somewhere? Maybe they are under all the camo.



If you really need to see those "things" I can send ya a pic of my local junk yard...


----------



## scotclayshooter

Nearly right but your shoe laces are all wrong!






They should be up your legs a bit and tied at the front or outsides.


----------



## moose42

chainsawboy1996 said:


> hey moose ya ever go to lake pillsbury in lake county its a little wnw of you if my brains working it out correctly.



It is Southwest of me. Redding is at the very top of the valley. i haven't been there but I have heard of it. With any luck I may be moving towards the Eureka area if I get the job with the Forest Service. I left them for a Municipal Department and have missed it ever since. 

P.S. I like the shirt!


----------



## chainsawboy1996

eureka is a cool place litteraly.you auta come down here and have a week of fun camping out on the lake. we got a few bike trails and i have 320 acers above the lake next to san hedren. come on down in mid july.


----------



## moose42

When I want to get away for a few days I shoot over to Eureka. I like the area. I am applying to Mad River. I will probably just move to Fortuna or somewhere like that. Hopefully in July I will be busy being out on fires playing with chainsaws and making money.

P.S. When I worked for the Feds before I couldn't tent camp for fun. That was my home for two weeks at a time out on fires. But I do have a camp trailer now so I do go camping again.


----------



## masiman

This is for all you kilt wearers 

The Scotsman




scotclayshooter said:


>


----------



## PB

2000ssm6 said:


> If you really need to see those "things" I can send ya a pic of my local junk yard...



Sorry, don't want a picture of your "junk". Thall might be interested though.


----------



## 2000ssm6

PlantBiologist said:


> Sorry, don't want a picture of your "junk". Thall might be interested though.



Well here is some of my old junk.........LOLOLOL. I got a nice 044 in trade for that thing.


----------



## taplinhill

2000ssm6 said:


> Well here is some of my old junk.........LOLOLOL. I got a nice 044 in trade for that thing.



So who got the deal on the 2171


----------



## 2000ssm6

taplinhill said:


> So who got the deal on the 2171



LOL, just poking fun at PB, that was a decent saw but the 044 was better imo.


----------



## PB

taplinhill said:


> So who got the deal on the 2171



Obviously someone in the _know_, and much smarter than 2k. 



2000ssm6 said:


> LOL, just poking fun at PB, that was a decent saw but the 044 was better imo.



Well, your opinion is wrong.


----------



## 2000ssm6

PlantBiologist said:


> Well, your opinion is wrong.



I thought I was wrong one time, come to find out I was mistaken myself and was right all along. Must have been the power of Stihl.


----------



## PB

2000ssm6 said:


> I thought I was wrong one time, come to find out I was mistaken myself and was right all along.



If you were right all along why did you sell the 2171?


----------



## taplinhill

PlantBiologist said:


> Obviously someone in the _know_, and much smarter than 2k.


----------



## 2000ssm6

PlantBiologist said:


> If you were right all along why did you sell the 2171?



Didn't live up to the hype, I like the Stihls much better.


----------



## PB

2000ssm6 said:


> Didn't live up to the hype, I like the Stihls much better.



 No saw ever does. I felt the same way about the 361.


----------



## 2000ssm6

PlantBiologist said:


> No saw ever does. I felt the same way about the 361.



True, that 361 is nice but I sold mine too.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK

Not a very good one but I had to use one with a saw, it only seemed right.<a href="http://s493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/?action=view&current=cuttingwood004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/cuttingwood004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Wild Knight

bump...


----------



## stihl sawing

Wild Knight said:


> bump...


Well.....................Where's the pic.


----------



## Wild Knight

At Erick's GTG this summer...


----------



## crackajeff

teacherman said:


> Sorry you hafta click on them, me no tech wiz yet...
> The third one is the route I climbed in the second pic.



I see that the third picture is the New River. Fayette County I'm assuming? If so, that's my neck of the woods.


----------



## pwoller

l2edneck said:


> Main Street,Daytona Beach 1994.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Last summer......




Is that you acting like those are your bikes? Or are they?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

ms460woodchuck said:


> Not a very good one but I had to use one with a saw, it only seemed right.<a href="http://s493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/?action=view&current=cuttingwood004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/cuttingwood004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Lotta nice black walnut there! Me like me like!!!!


----------



## Ductape

:greenchainsaw:Hmmmmm............. surprising, alot of you guys on here look fairly 'normal'.


----------



## volks-man

Ductape said:


> :greenchainsaw:Hmmmmm............. surprising, alot of you guys on here look fairly 'normal'.



 :agree2: 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gink595

cpr said:


> Hmmm I'm in there somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, is that better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry there's no photos of me with saws. Kinda like there's no photos of me with the target rifle. It's the sorta thing I'd rather do alone.



Hey CPR do you ever make it to the tractor pulls here in Indiana, Arcola???


----------



## epicklein22

WoodChucker81 said:


> Lotta nice black walnut there! Me like me like!!!!



Uhh, that is ash. Still nice wood!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

epicklein22 said:


> Uhh, that is ash. Still nice wood!



DOH! :bang:

They're similar. I'm usually not that stupid, usually.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK

WoodChucker81 said:


> Lotta nice black walnut there! Me like me like!!!!



It's ash.


----------



## Hagstar

Here's me this past summer, soft focus as this is a very wide angle pinhole camera photo (no lens used), another one of my hobbies, I'll have to do one with my saws-






John H.


----------



## stihl sawing

Ductape said:


> :greenchainsaw:Hmmmmm............. surprising, alot of you guys on here look fairly 'normal'.


You ain't seen my pic yet.


----------



## DANOAM

Me in the middle...neither one of the girls are mine though


----------



## sawbones

1988 with my bouviers





pretending I am still young.






really pretending I am still young:rockn:






real action shot.. no stunt man here.





me, mike acres, ryan from BC (artie bc), wayne sutton, marshall trover and duane zollo.
at waynes chainsaw museum.





mrs.bigsaw holding a contra S ....her saws ... 2 echo cs 346 carvers and a stihl MS 250C





ric:jester:


----------



## MCW

A few photos from yesterday. Was nearly 40°c (104°f) here so hung around a local lake for a few hours keeping my feet cool.
Myself and my fiancee...





...and myself and my fiancee's 6 foot cousin...




Oh, and better add a chainsaw piccy too...


----------



## Hagstar

sawbones said:


> mrs.bigsaw holding a contra S ....her saws ... 2 echo cs 346 carvers and a stihl MS 250C



Mrs. Bigsaw 

John H.


----------



## madhatte

Did I post this one before? I don't remember.


----------



## jburlingham

scotclayshooter said:


> Nearly right but your shoe laces are all wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should be up your legs a bit and tied at the front or outsides.



I didnt get the right shoes for that, I just went with dress shoes I already had.


----------



## sawbones

Hagstar said:


> Mrs. Bigsaw
> 
> John H.



here are her echos and some of her work.


----------



## nhlogga

first pic was taken last summer. second pic was taken a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## scotclayshooter

jburlingham said:


> I didnt get the right shoes for that, I just went with dress shoes I already had.



Dragged that one up from the past lol

Its about the only way to legally carry a knife in public here, In your sock with a Kilt on.


----------



## pgg

pgg's mug on a pruning block, taking ugliness to new heights..


----------



## Gologit

Doing what I do best...resting.


----------



## belgian

Hey Bob, with a beer in your hand, that pic would have been perfect....


----------



## Gologit

belgian said:


> Hey Bob, with a beer in your hand, that pic would have been perfect....



Naaahhhhh...they hide the beer from me until the work is all done.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

sawbones said:


> here are her echos and some of her work.



Hey that stihl sitting on the porch looks a little big for that guy. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Burvol

Not my biggest blacktail, but a nice buck for 09'. I put about 70 miles under my boots for this buck. Shot him in bed at about 30 yards, snuck up on him down wind after I busted 3 nice Coho that morning! 10/26/09.






27 pound Chinook, 09/15/09, I think I got 46 of the species total this year. 







Two 17lbs Coho hens. Fairly large for the species. Stopped by the rez (what we call my fishing buddy's place) for a picture, lol. Lawnmowers, trucks, tires, make a good backdrop. 






79 pounds of Coho. They upped the limit to 6 fish this year! 
Salmon fishing is life aside from cutting logs and hanging out with Mama!


----------



## 7oaks

Great fish...I'm jealous!


----------



## 7oaks

Hey Gologit that bar seems a bit extreme for that pondersoa! :lifter:

Yeah retirement means all the days are shorter with more to do!


----------



## Cedarkerf

Burvol said:


> Not my biggest blacktail, but a nice buck for 09'. I put about 70 miles under my boots for this buck. Shot him in bed at about 30 yards, snuck up on him down wind after I busted 3 nice Coho that morning! 10/26/09.
> 
> 27 pound Chinook, 09/15/09, I think I got 46 of the species total this year.
> 
> Two 17lbs Coho hens. Fairly large for the species. Stopped by the rez (what we call my fishing buddy's place) for a picture, lol. Lawnmowers, trucks, tires, make a good backdrop.
> 
> 
> 
> 79 pounds of Coho. They upped the limit to 6 fish this year!
> Salmon fishing is life aside from cutting logs and hanging out with Mama!


Somebodys having a good fall season. I need to go down to my cousins in Sutherlin next fall looks like fun.


----------



## MCW

7oaks said:


> Hey Gologit that bar seems a bit extreme for that pondersoa! :lifter:
> 
> Yeah retirement means all the days are shorter with more to do!



You could see it was a new bar just for the photo 
Heh heh.


----------



## Jacob J.

Looks like he was just getting his Slingerized 660 broke in. :chainsawguy:


Seems like everyone is wearing those external chaps now, what's up with that? Last job I was on, the BLM forester made a snide remark about my 'invisible' chaps...


----------



## Gologit

7oaks said:


> Hey Gologit that bar seems a bit extreme for that pondersoa! :lifter:
> 
> Yeah retirement means all the days are shorter with more to do!



You're right...but it's the only bar I ever run on that saw.


----------



## Gologit

MCW said:


> You could see it was a new bar just for the photo
> Heh heh.



LOL...Nope, not a new bar. That Slingrized saw cuts so quick and smooth that the paint doesn't even wear off of the bar. 

No?

Okay, I've been running an Oregon reduced weight bar but put the solid bar back on for the junk pine I was working that day. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Cedarkerf

Gologit said:


> Doing what I do best...resting.


Good to see you in action. Been taking your advice and practicing being retired spent some time last couple weeks also doing what you do best.


----------



## Gologit

Cedarkerf said:


> Good to see you in action. Been taking your advice and practicing being retired spent some time last couple weeks also doing what you do best.



LOL...keep practising that resting stuff. I practise every chance I get.


----------



## jra1100

Hi all


----------



## sawbones

needed to bump this thread to do a little search function research.

it was too far out to use the who posted option in the reply column


but while its up dont be afraid to add a curent mug shot


----------



## isaaccarlson

*Here ya go. We were making chili on a little wood stove outside.*

View attachment 119758


----------



## CORNFEDMIDGET

Me and one of the little men.


----------



## gwiley

Picture taken while I was putting in an extra driveway to get the woodhauler closer to the OWB.


----------



## sILlogger

don't know if i have posted on this thread or not.. havent' been on in a while


----------



## blsnelling

sILlogger said:


> don't know if i have posted on this thread or not.. havent' been on in a while



Well look who the dogs drug up! It's about time you showed your face around here. How ya been?


----------



## sILlogger

blsnelling said:


> Well look who the dogs drug up! It's about time you showed your face around here. How ya been?



been staying busy..just finished up logging a 240 acre job..cut about 180,000 bdft off of it. going to look at the next job in about an hour. it has been froze up here so i've been running steady.. all is well.. haven't bought any saws lately..running what i have.


----------



## Arrowhead

I will add to the deer and turkey pics.


----------



## KMB

Nice bucks fellas!

Kevin


----------



## spacemule

Isn't that breaking some kind of law?


----------



## SawTroll

spacemule said:


> Isn't that breaking some kind of law?



LOL - your imagination is dirty!


----------



## lloyyd




----------



## wooddog

Arrowhead said:


> I will add to the deer and turkey pics.





spacemule said:


> Isn't that breaking some kind of law?





SawTroll said:


> LOL - your imagination is dirty!



What the :censored: :jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## TRI955

spacemule said:


> Isn't that breaking some kind of law?



It took me a minute but I forgot who was posting!!!! LOL!!! Good looking deer and turkeys guys.....come on Arrowhead, smile!


Mike


----------



## euroford

4 pitches up the east face of longs peak.


----------



## oldirty

lloyyd said:


>



spacemule's little brother?


----------



## parrisw

oldirty said:


> spacemule's little brother?



ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. 

How old is that kid?


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK

oldirty said:


> spacemule's little brother?



Now there's a logger!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lloyyd

parrisw said:


> How old is that kid?


I'll be 31 in March. I've been told I age well. 


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK

lloyyd said:


> I'll be 31 in March. I've been told I age well.
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



That you do!


----------



## stihl sawing

lloyyd said:


> I'll be 31 in March. I've been told I age well.
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


:jawdrop: Wow, I'm jelous.


----------



## spacemule

Isn't that breaking some kind of law? :hmm3grin2orange:


euroford said:


> 4 pitches up the east face of longs peak.


----------



## Burvol

*My Dad and I a few years ago*

Sorry about the bad link.


----------



## Arrowhead

spacemule said:


> Isn't that breaking some kind of law?



When times are tough........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Burvol

*Some of my Logs*






I think my work looks better than me LOL


----------



## 056 kid

lloyyd said:


> I'll be 31 in March. I've been told I age well.
> 
> 
> So you are here because??


----------



## lloyyd

056 kid said:


> So you are here because??


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Burvol said:


> I think my work looks better than me LOL



Hey Burvol, when you gettin' an 880 man?


----------



## 056 kid

lloyyd said:


> What do you mean by that?



What I mean by that is you look like the last person on earth that would be interested in saws & falling & climbing timber. . .

you know? it dosent look like you have ever set foot under a tree let alone outside. . .


----------



## lloyyd

056 kid said:


> What I mean by that is you look like the last person on earth that would be interested in saws & falling & climbing timber. . .
> 
> you know? it dosent look like you have ever set foot under a tree let alone outside. . .


Well I don't climb much since my knee surgury (years of basketball) but I do like to cut up some firewood now and then.


----------



## 056 kid

lloyyd said:


> Well I don't climb much since my knee surgury (years of basketball) but I do like to cut up some firewood now and then.



Well thats good to hear!


----------



## Meadow Beaver

You cut firewood? With the saw between your legs? How's that been workin for ya?


----------



## Burvol

MM39,

Not sure about the 880. Sure I want one, but I've been kicking around the idea of a modded 395. Something a little more practical, LOL. But a hot 880 is what I want, and I fully intend on using one if I had one built. I just kinda think the 395 is more practical. But that's just my rational side talking. I can be nuts, so you never know, I might just get one and stay on course.


----------



## 056 kid

Yours truely here. this beer is nasty!!!


----------



## Arrowhead

056 kid said:


> Yours truely here. this beer is nasty!!!



Its about time.


----------



## stihl sawing

Man, i'm still the ugliest so far.


----------



## oldirty

Burvol said:


> I can be nuts, so you never know, I might just get one and stay on course.



as a professional timber faller burv. i would think it a necessity to own a modded 880, no? not to sway your decision but the kickass factor would be through the roof.


when you gonna come by my spot and get your line wet? this is looking off my deck! not sure whats in there as far as fish go but i can tell you there is 2 chunks of firewood from that double ash tree on the left that made it in due to bad bounce. lol


----------



## Jacob J.

stihl sawing said:


> Man, i'm still the ugliest so far.



We aren't arguing...


----------



## oldirty

056 kid said:


> Yours truely here. this beer is nasty!!!



no wonder the ol' timers can't stand you 056! just a young pup. lol


----------



## stihl sawing

Jacob J. said:


> We aren't arguing...


LOL, Now spacemule might give me a run for the money.


----------



## Gologit

oldirty said:


> no wonder the ol' timers can't stand you 056! just a young pup. lol



Yup, I have gloves older than _that kid_. The gloves are worth the money they cost, though.


----------



## Arrowhead

Gologit said:


> Yup, I have gloves older than _that kid_. The gloves are worth the money they cost, though.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

Gologit said:


> Yup, I have gloves older than _that kid_. The gloves are worth the money they cost, though.


LMAO, That was a goodun.


----------



## 056 kid

What'd yall expect, chit, im only 22 haha...


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Burvol said:


> MM39,
> 
> Not sure about the 880. Sure I want one, but I've been kicking around the idea of a modded 395. Something a little more practical, LOL. But a hot 880 is what I want, and I fully intend on using one if I had one built. I just kinda think the 395 is more practical. But that's just my rational side talking. I can be nuts, so you never know, I might just get one and stay on course.



Well if you want you can compromise and get a hot 3120xp w/ unlimited coil and a Walbro WG 2 carb.


----------



## Erick

056 kid said:


> What'd yall expect, chit, im only 22 haha...



Ahhhh.... that would explain why you still know it all.


----------



## 056 kid

Maybe not _all_ of it, but a goot chunk :greenchainsaw:


----------



## FATGUY

Erick said:


> Ahhhh.... that would explain why you still know it all.



kinda like a moment of clarity, an epiphany if you will....


----------



## Erick

stihl sawing said:


> Man, i'm still the ugliest so far.




Ummmmm......... *NO!!*







I think I still have top honors there.


----------



## Erick

FATGUY said:


> kinda like a moment of clarity, an epiphany if you will....



I really liked Epiphany... sweet girl.


----------



## Teddy.Scout

*Here's a real mans photo!*
just check this pair out! OH YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## spacemule

Here's me in my sinister-taking-over-the-world-plotting pose.


----------



## Arrowhead

Teddy.Scout said:


> *Here's a real mans photo!*
> just check this pair out! OH YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!



Reminds me of a Married with Children episode. LoL


----------



## Arrowhead

spacemule said:


> Here's me in my sinister-taking-over-the-world-plotting pose.



Wow, your parents have a nice basement.......


----------



## Erick

stihl sawing said:


> Man, i'm still the ugliest so far.





Jacob J. said:


> We aren't arguing...





stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Now spacemule might give me a run for the money.





Erick said:


> Ummmmm......... *NO!!*
> 
> 
> I think I still have top honors there.





spacemule said:


> Here's me in my sinister-taking-over-the-world-plotting pose.





Okay Space, I give... you win.


----------



## TRI955

Here I am with my little girl a year ago....







Mike


----------



## FATGUY

TRI955 said:


> Here I am with my little girl a year ago....
> 
> 
> Mike



cute kid Mike, but damn, you're even uglier in photo's


----------



## TRI955

FATGUY said:


> cute kid Mike, but damn, you're even uglier in photo's



Thanks Nik, that means alot coming from you....


Mike


----------



## FATGUY

TRI955 said:


> Thanks Nik, that means alot coming from you....
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## Arrowhead

TRI955 said:


> Here I am with my little girl a year ago....



Very cute ( your daughter), so how many plastic chainsaws laying around the house?


----------



## Sparky8370

Okay I didn't read all the posts, so maybe it's been said....

Brad, Has anyone ever said "you looka like da Borat?"


----------



## FATGUY

my wife complains that I need a new look so I had a little cosmetic surgery, watcha guys think?


----------



## TRI955

Arrowhead said:


> Very cute ( your daughter), so how many plastic chainsaws laying around the house?



Just one...


----------



## tjbier

Sparky8370 said:


> Okay I didn't read all the posts, so maybe it's been said....
> 
> Brad, Has anyone ever said "you looka like da Borat?"



:censored:
Wow never thought that til now! Imagine Brad in the neon green leotard !


----------



## 056 kid

tjbier said:


> :censored:
> Wow never thought that til now! Imagine Brad in the neon green leotard !



Well , it looks like we found a gay member. . .


----------



## Sparky8370

tjbier said:


> :censored:
> Wow never thought that til now! Imagine Brad in the neon green leotard !



side by side


----------



## 056 kid

Sparky8370 said:


> side by side



borat has completely different ear lobes.

Their for he is competely different..


----------



## Sparky8370

OK nows the point where someone finds a pic (I only read the first page)of another member and compares him to the fat dude that Borat wrestles in the hotel:jawdrop:


----------



## Jacob J.

FATGUY said:


> my wife complains that I need a new look so I had a little cosmetic surgery, watcha guys think?



Little Debbies® does a body good...


----------



## 056 kid

i have a good match for him. He is named after some damn good BBQ. . .


----------



## tjbier

056 kid said:


> Well , it looks like we found a gay member. . .



are you looking in the mirror again?


----------



## spacemule

Nah, Brad looks more like this guy.


----------



## 056 kid

tjbier said:


> are you looking in the mirror again?



last time I looked, I was far from a bubble butt green eyed brunette.


----------



## stihlboy

i thought brad was the guy in blue:monkey:


----------



## TRI955

stihlboy said:


> i thought brad was the guy in blue:monkey:



Thank you Fred, I was looking for that one....


----------



## 056 kid

Yall are gettin too fruity for me.


See ya..


----------



## spacemule

056 kid said:


> Yall are gettin too fruity for me.
> 
> 
> See ya..



You seem awfully defensive there fella. Are you confused?


----------



## parrisw

stihlboy said:


> i thought brad was the guy in blue:monkey:



ha ha ha ha ha. That's so BRAD!!!



spacemule said:


> You seem awfully defensive there fella. Are you confused?



Yes he's confused, he's still in the closet!


----------



## OhioGregg

FATGUY said:


> my wife complains that I need a new look so I had a little cosmetic surgery, watcha guys think?



The New hair style really does wonders Nik, I would hardly recognise you!:hmm3grin2orange:
I would suggest a Good set of chaps with that outfit though!


Gregg,


----------



## wigglesworth

Here is me and my wife a year or so ago....and about 15lb's too. BTW, I found out were expecting once again the other day. Number 3.


----------



## Arrowhead

wigglesworth said:


> Here is me and my wife a year or so ago....and about 15lb's too. BTW, I found out were expecting once again the other day. Number 3.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Jacob J.

Congratulations...the wife getting pregnant is a good time to start a late night beer and kielbasa habit.


----------



## stihlboy

FATGUY said:


> my wife complains that I need a new look so I had a little cosmetic surgery, watcha guys think?








hmm did you cut your hair or something?


----------



## FATGUY

OhioGregg said:


> The New hair style really does wonders Nik, I would hardly recognise you!:hmm3grin2orange:
> I would suggest a Good set of chaps with that outfit though!
> 
> 
> Gregg,



thanks Greg, I'm still a little insecure about the change....



wigglesworth said:


> Here is me and my wife a year or so ago....and about 15lb's too. BTW, I found out were expecting once again the other day. Number 3.



CONGRATS JEREMY WOOOOO-HOOOOOO 'ATTA BOY!!


----------



## stihlboy

TRI955 said:


> Thank you Fred, I was looking for that one....



you are welcome mike


----------



## FATGUY

yes I did Fred, thanks for noticing!


----------



## parrisw

wigglesworth said:


> Here is me and my wife a year or so ago....and about 15lb's too. BTW, I found out were expecting once again the other day. Number 3.



Looking good! Congrats on the new one.

You're a brave man. 3 kids. I got 2, that's enough for me.


----------



## wigglesworth

parrisw said:


> Looking good! Congrats on the new one.
> 
> You're a brave man. 3 kids. I got 2, that's enough for me.



We been thinking 4 total. Besides I mow 3.5 acres....I could use some help


----------



## parrisw

wigglesworth said:


> We been thinking 4 total. Besides I mow 3.5 acres....I could use some help



Help is always nice. I have 2 daughters, not sure how helpful they will be with hlep out in the yard.


----------



## Jacob J.

How much of an allowance are you prepared to pay?


----------



## wigglesworth

Jacob J. said:


> How much of an allowance are you prepared to pay?



Ill pay them the exact amount my Dad paid me.......$0


----------



## parrisw

Jacob J. said:


> How much of an allowance are you prepared to pay?



None yet!! Actually, haven't even thought about it.


----------



## belgian

*belgian at his best !*

this is a pic of me during a cold biking trip last week, performing work at what I'm probably at my best...


----------



## PB

belgian said:


> this is a pic of me during a cold biking trip last week, performing work at what I'm probably at my best...



Is that Bud-Light?


----------



## Gologit

PlantBiologist said:


> Is that Bud-Light?



LOL...Knowing Belgian I'd say probably not.


----------



## belgian

PlantBiologist said:


> Is that Bud-Light?



Bud who ???? No, this is a local pils, nothing special though. A thirsty man is easy to satisfy !


----------



## PB

belgian said:


> Bud who ???? No, this is a local pils, nothing special though. A thirsty man is easy to satisfy !



Un Beck's? The Budweiser of Germany.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Man why are so many people these days having kids at such a young age? Hey more power to you Jeremy, and congrats!


----------



## gemniii

me
and once again how the heck do I make it show up as a picture in the thread instead of just in the attached images box?


----------



## FELLNORTH

Arrowhead said:


> Wow, your parents have a nice basement.......



NOW THAT IS FUNNY I DONT CARE WHO YOU ARE..... 
WONT LET ME REP YA ARROWHEAD, SOMEONE ELSE GET HIM FOR ME


----------



## TRI955

gemniii said:


> me
> and once again how the heck do I make it show up as a picture in the thread instead of just in the attached images box?



Mike


----------



## mcb




----------



## Nardoo

Well I am too ugly on my own so I figured the 55lb barramundi I am holding would make me look better.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Nardoo said:


> Well I am too ugly on my own so I figured the 55lb barramundi I am holding would make me look better.



Looks like a carp from W. Va. Is that a freshwater fish?


----------



## AUSSIE1

Nardoo said:


> Well I am too ugly on my own so I figured the 55lb barramundi I am holding would make me look better.



Nice catch Nardoo. 
Ovens, lol?


----------



## tjbier

Me and my custom bent exhaust , I got rear ended a while ago.


----------



## sbhooper

Here are some of my recent ones.


----------



## Arrowhead

Nice critters!


----------



## sbhooper

Thanks! Same to ya!


----------



## Nardoo

Mtfallsmikey, that is no carp! That is an Australian barramundi and we reckon the finest sporting fish in the world.

And no Al, not the Ovens. That one is from Lake Awoonga. I have a picture of a cod I caught in the Ovens that is considerably bigger but I am not sure I can post it as it is not in digital format. I think I have a digital pic of my son with a reasonable fish he got one Saturday morning a few years back I can post. We live on the Ovens but he had to borrow a wheel-barrow from a neighbour to get it home! (Al, Yesterday, I dropped into the Stihl place in Benalla looking for some parts for an my 084 and he told me has sent four skips full of old saws to the metal recyclers since Christmas! Oh dear.)

Sbhooper, nice bag. Could sure tie some nice flies with those gobbler feathers. Wish we had elk in Australia. We hunt a kind of similar deer here called sambar. Not quite as big as your elk but mighty elusive!


----------



## Arrowhead

Nice fish mate!!


----------



## AUSSIE1

Nardoo said:


> Mtfallsmikey, that is no carp! That is an Australian barramundi and we reckon the finest sporting fish in the world.
> 
> And no Al, not the Ovens. That one is from Lake Awoonga. I have a picture of a cod I caught in the Ovens that is considerably bigger but I am not sure I can post it as it is not in digital format. I think I have a digital pic of my son with a reasonable fish he got one Saturday morning a few years back I can post. We live on the Ovens but he had to borrow a wheel-barrow from a neighbour to get it home! (Al, Yesterday, I dropped into the Stihl place in Benalla looking for some parts for an my 084 and he told me has sent four skips full of old saws to the metal recyclers since Christmas! Oh dear.)
> 
> Sbhooper, nice bag. Could sure tie some nice flies with those gobbler feathers. Wish we had elk in Australia. We hunt a kind of similar deer here called sambar. Not quite as big as your elk but mighty elusive!



Only joking bout the Ovens mate.
Hard to hear. I don't understand their thinking when they tip what is potentially good money to be made, or give it to someone who can put them to good use. The fella at Myrtleford sure knows there is money in parting out old saws.


----------



## 1foxracing

This is crossing the Ohio river into WV by ferry, I was leading a group ride down to the New River Gorge area and it's 1 of my favorite riding areas.


----------



## Burvol

That's a damn fine bull, but you should see the ones on the far west coast of OR, WA, and BC. Big, big bodied suckers. Not too uncommon to see the bigger bulls go 800-900 sometimes 1,000 lbs.


----------



## smokinj

best i have


----------



## Muffler Bearing

smokinj said:


> best i have



Damn Jay you have got some reaL CUTE GIRLS!

Your wife and mailman must have some good genes! :monkey::monkey:


----------



## Tzed250

1foxracing said:


> This is crossing the Ohio river into WV by ferry, I was leading a group ride down to the *New River Gorge* area and it's 1 of my favorite riding areas.











Good place to ride....this is 20 minutes from my house...








I see a ZRX.....mine at the Highland Scenic Highway...








.


----------



## tomtrees58

tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58

tom trees


----------



## jeepyfz450

Me and my wife this past fall.


----------



## jeepyfz450

me and my wife this past fall


----------



## smokinj

Muffler Bearing said:


> Damn Jay you have got some reaL CUTE GIRLS!
> 
> Your wife and mailman must have some good genes! :monkey::monkey:



Thanks muffler bearing they are somthing thats for sure...


----------



## AUSSIE1

Good looking girls J.
Keep a baseball bat by the front door for when they get older.


----------



## smokinj

AUSSIE1 said:


> Good looking girls J.
> Keep a baseball bat by the front door for when they get older.



that picks 2 years old so it has started.....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## tomtrees58

my little one casey tom


----------



## AUSSIE1

My two from more than a few years now.


----------



## smokinj

AUSSIE1 said:


> My two from more than a few years now.



Very cute...you knew very well what I am up against! lol


----------



## AUSSIE1

smokinj said:


> Very cute...you knew very well what I am up against! lol



Oh for sure, lol.


----------



## NC4TN

......cuttin' fallen trees on the ET&WNC (Doe River Gorge Railroad) after a snowstorm last week. The MS-260 is loaded on the motorcar #4 and ready to go. I play train on CSX, but railroad on the narrow-gauge! Gotta keep the trains runnin'!







...and the lovely woman who has put up with me for the last 25 years!


----------



## 1foxracing

Tzed250 said:


> Good place to ride....this is 20 minutes from my house...
> 
> 
> I see a ZRX.....mine at the Highland Scenic Highway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



The ZRX is mine and this is the rest of my group, we had a pretty diverse collection that day and out total mileage was around 625 miles. We always seem to do these as a "1 day wonder trip" but I would like to camp someplace down there this year.


----------



## JohnnyBoy1986

not the best but all i got right now, a pic of me against my camaro before a nice summers day cruise.


----------



## wrathchild

[/IMG][/IMG]



Me and the pup and a nice birch the 359 made short work of.


----------



## ZeroJunk




----------



## Arrowhead

Nice Elk and Whitetail!!


----------



## Tzed250

1foxracing said:


> The ZRX is mine and this is the rest of my group, we had a pretty diverse collection that day and out total mileage was around 625 miles. We always seem to do these as a "1 day wonder trip" but I would like to camp someplace down there this year.



Did this route by myself a couple of summers ago, had a great time.


<iframe width="850" height="700" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=s_d&amp;saddr=Beaver,WV&amp;daddr=Elton+Post+Office,+Meadow+Bridge,+Summers,+West+Virginia+25976+to:Nettie+to:W+Virginia+150,+Pocahontas,+West+Virginia+to:Slaty+Fork+to:Green+Bank+to:Monterey,+VA+to:Meadowdale,+VA+to:W+Virginia+92+S+to:Frankford,+WV+to:Lewisburg,WV+to:Beaver,+WV&amp;geocode=FaD7PwId0N0p-ylNXqEwpYxOiDGOJ4q_UXeLhA%3BFQwzQQIddwcv-ylZkZbRgydMiDHrweL6NY6m-w%3BFWdBRwIdftQw-yl_Iggz8gZMiDGtc4TzIZ9p2A%3BFSb-RwIdNKw3-ykbxNaUx4BLiDG-_WsCpqUuWg%3BFXgwSgId8Fw5-yldz2LT5ndLiDHT-hsYAGQE6w%3BFZc-SgIdat49-ykF3nXuKm9LiDFDI8wHlw-Smg%3BFTcgSgIdRLJB-yk1bPdDlkVLiDGXbJB7NAYcKg%3BFSiTSQIdZmhA-ykNkeWxRUNLiDH6ZrwLIHDB0Q%3BFU6NRQIdyu87-w%3BFbu6QgIdwnA1-ylfgAbzC2pMiDEP37B3QvTUMw%3BFTzPQAIdQn80-ykXy428bUdMiDFHjXSxZJYkMw%3B&amp;hl=en&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=38.15101,-80.36089&amp;sspn=0.937384,1.733093&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=38.15101,-80.36089&amp;spn=0.80676,1.56292&amp;output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=embed&amp;saddr=Beaver,WV&amp;daddr=Elton+Post+Office,+Meadow+Bridge,+Summers,+West+Virginia+25976+to:Nettie+to:W+Virginia+150,+Pocahontas,+West+Virginia+to:Slaty+Fork+to:Green+Bank+to:Monterey,+VA+to:Meadowdale,+VA+to:W+Virginia+92+S+to:Frankford,+WV+to:Lewisburg,WV+to:Beaver,+WV&amp;geocode=FaD7PwId0N0p-ylNXqEwpYxOiDGOJ4q_UXeLhA%3BFQwzQQIddwcv-ylZkZbRgydMiDHrweL6NY6m-w%3BFWdBRwIdftQw-yl_Iggz8gZMiDGtc4TzIZ9p2A%3BFSb-RwIdNKw3-ykbxNaUx4BLiDG-_WsCpqUuWg%3BFXgwSgId8Fw5-yldz2LT5ndLiDHT-hsYAGQE6w%3BFZc-SgIdat49-ykF3nXuKm9LiDFDI8wHlw-Smg%3BFTcgSgIdRLJB-yk1bPdDlkVLiDGXbJB7NAYcKg%3BFSiTSQIdZmhA-ykNkeWxRUNLiDH6ZrwLIHDB0Q%3BFU6NRQIdyu87-w%3BFbu6QgIdwnA1-ylfgAbzC2pMiDEP37B3QvTUMw%3BFTzPQAIdQn80-ykXy428bUdMiDFHjXSxZJYkMw%3B&amp;hl=en&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=38.15101,-80.36089&amp;sspn=0.937384,1.733093&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=38.15101,-80.36089&amp;spn=0.80676,1.56292" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


----------



## mowoodchopper

Here are some pics! I guess Ill take the leap!

First one is My niece and myself. Second is My two girls Julia and cass and my little sis and nephew in the middle.
Third is my son Sean.



If anyone can make these come up without having to click! Go for it , thanks I cant figure it out!


----------



## stihl sawing

There ya go, Nice family you have too.


----------



## ZeroJunk

Good looking kids Chopper.


----------



## belgian

Somebody took a pic of this good looking dude in the basement where I store my one man collector saws...:agree2:


----------



## 7oaks

>



Good looking son you have thee Chopper. When I played football I wore the same number (center on offense and center linebacker on defense) but I wore a leather helmet. LOL


----------



## mowoodchopper

Thanks! 7 oaks. He's my little buddy but he has grown a foot this yr I think!


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> On a mid summer night climb last year.



The freaks come out at night
hut hut hut
THE FREAKS COME OUT THE FREAKS COME OUT !


Sing it D man.









UH, D-man? I don't hear you singing...hut hut hut


----------



## treemandan

First of all: Why didn't any of use guys tell me about this? What was I supposed to do, find it all by myself? Well i did anyway. I was looking for the post where Treeco called What a Stihl an idiot.

Second of all: I was only able to get through the first 20 pages before coming to this conclusion:
If being ugly was crime use all be serving life.

Third of all: I have to go to bed now but don't despair, I will put up some pics of what is known as HANDSOME later.


----------



## logging22

Me and the rabbit.


----------



## 2dogs

logging22 said:


> Me and the rabbit.



Your husband is a big guy!


----------



## woodyman

Got a pic of me with my 371 on a pile of wood some AS members and locals cut up last Sat. in Grantsberg,Wis. that another member (wetgunpowder) donated off his 80 acres.All the wood was donated to Interfaith Charities that gives the wood to the elderly so they can stay in there homes and be warm over the long cold Wis. winters.


----------



## grandpatractor

woodyman said:


> Got a pic of me with my 371 on a pile of wood some AS members and locals cut up last Sat. in Grantsberg,Wis. that another member (wetgunpowder) donated off his 80 acres.All the wood was donated to Interfaith Charities that gives the wood to the elderly so they can stay in there homes and be warm over the long cold Wis. winters.


That is a cool pic.


----------



## Tzed250

That is one heck of a stack of wood!!!


.


----------



## Arrowhead

We got the pet pic thread back.... now the owners pic.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

If you're my size the 7900 is lightweight. 






ms880 w/ 47" b&c


----------



## mtfallsmikey

BloodOnTheIce said:


> If you're my size the 7900 is lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms880 w/ 47" b&c




Hey Blood...somehow I had a mental image of you like this:


----------



## Hugenpoet

BloodOnTheIce said:


> If you're my size the 7900 is lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms880 w/ 47" b&c



Great pictures. Don't matter how big you are, you can't make that MS880 look small.


----------



## 056 kid

Hugenpoet said:


> Great pictures. Don't matter how big you are, you can't make that MS880 look small.



the old timer old growth fallers could make saws that dwarfed the 880 in every aspect look small. . .

Imagine leveling 100+ lbs of aluminum, magnesium,and steel out & above your head all day. its all relitave I guess.


----------



## Sprintcar

056 kid said:


> the old timer old growth fallers could make saws that dwarfed the 880 in every aspect look small. . .
> 
> Imagine leveling 100+ lbs of aluminum, magnesium,and steel out & above your head all day. its all relitave I guess.



Ya mean like this?






I can't imagine using this beast in production. Makes my 084 and Homey 750 seem light.



Lots of it if I gotta run this Clinton all day!


----------



## Wildman1024

Before I quit Smoking!









After I Quit Smoking!


----------



## sawbones

Wildman1024 said:


> Before I quit Smoking!
> 
> 
> After I Quit Smoking!



Kinda reminds me of before the wedding and then after the wedding.


----------



## Wildman1024

sawbones said:


> Kinda reminds me of before the wedding and then after the wedding.



Lol well we don't have to worry about a wedding any time soon.

Makes me think what I did wrong looking at the 2 pics. Wish I could get back to the skinny ones again.


----------



## mweba

Family and I. Just had a new addition a week ago. Surrounded by girls. Good life.


----------



## Bill G

sawbones said:


> Kinda reminds me of before the wedding and then after the wedding.




Some say a big D divorce will reverse that effect. I hope to never find out

Bill


----------



## Bill G

mweba said:


> Family and I. Just had a new addition a week ago. Surrounded by girls. Good life.



You are a VERY LUCKY man. I sure wish I could convince my wife to allow us to have one more after a large spread in ages.

Bill


----------



## SawGarage

056 kid said:


> the old timer old growth fallers could make saws that dwarfed the 880 in every aspect look small. . .
> 
> Imagine leveling 100+ lbs of aluminum, magnesium,and steel out & above your head all day. its all relitave I guess.




Honestly, from most of the pics I've seen, and talkin to the Grandpa, most of those guys were THIN...just built REALLY well (ripped, some would say...)

they consumed 5000 calories a day:jawdrop:, and _maybe_ ate near that...




Wildman1024 said:


> Before I quit Smoking!
> After I Quit Smoking!



1stly, nice Homies (although, I think 2 are missing now??) 



Wildman1024 said:


> Lol well we don't have to worry about a wedding any time soon.
> 
> Makes me think what I did wrong looking at the 2 pics. Wish I could get back to the skinny ones again.




2nd, you replaced one thing in the mouth with another, it appears oke: j/k

judging by the pics, maybe do some fishing?? lol :monkey:


----------



## Wildman1024

Bill G said:


> Some say a big D divorce will reverse that effect. I hope to never find out
> 
> Bill



How do you think I got that skinny to begin with. Last girl I was with for almost 5 years. Waiting for her to graduate to get married and we had it all planned. She graduated...got under stress and something had to give...Well here I am! I didn't eat or sleep for weeks


----------



## Wildman1024

SawGarage said:


> Honestly, from most of the pics I've seen, and talkin to the Grandpa, most of those guys were THIN...just built REALLY well (ripped, some would say...)
> 
> they consumed 5000 calories a day:jawdrop:, and _maybe_ ate near that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1stly, nice Homies (although, I think 2 are missing now??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd, you replaced one thing in the mouth with another, it appears oke: j/k
> 
> judging by the pics, maybe do some fishing?? lol :monkey:



Yea 2 of the 3 are gone. I needed some quick money and I knew the 1050 and 925 would sell fast. I will replace them in the future for sure and knew they are pretty easy to come by. If they wern't easy to get they would still be in the collection. I had my eyes on a Poulan S6000 and unfortunately something had to give.

I'll have to give the "More Fishing" approach a shot...It cannot hurt anyways!


----------



## A10egress

When I was promoted to MSgt (E7) a few years ago...

corny pic, I know.. but the only good one I have.


----------



## Arrowhead

mweba said:


> Family and I. Just had a new addition a week ago. Surrounded by girls. Good life.



Nice family... who should be proud.


----------



## blsnelling

Arrowhead said:


> Nice family... who should be proud.



+100. Very nice looking family.


----------



## jra1100

A10egress said:


> When I was promoted to MSgt (E7) a few years ago...
> 
> corny pic, I know.. but the only good one I have.



On the contrary it a great picture. Thanks for your service. JR


----------



## FATGUY

well if we're posting pics of our families, here's one of my favorites. It was taken 2 yrs ago at the Ohio State Fair.


----------



## DSS

Wildman1024 said:


> Lol well we don't have to worry about a wedding any time soon.
> 
> Makes me think what I did wrong looking at the 2 pics. Wish I could get back to the skinny ones again.



I like the saws better than the fish anyway................

:spam:


----------



## mweba

Thanks guys, I am blessed with a healthy bunch.


----------



## Wildman1024

daddy66 said:


> I like the saws better than the fish anyway................
> 
> :spam:



LOL, I knew we kept you around for something


----------



## Teddy.Scout

*The good life!* my babies, and little baby!
Doesn't get any better then this for a hillbilly!

Gabrielle's favorite thing to do! She loves her little ear muffs!!!!!
Funny thing is she sleeps like a baby the whole time!!!




Burp time!




Sup guys!


----------



## Hunt'n'photos

*Me in Paradise!*

I am new to the forum and saw this thread so I figured I would introduce myself!





Salmon fishing at my cabin!





Grizzly bear hunting at same said place!





Catching a little rainbow trout on the Kenai River!





Moose hunting in Alaska!





And fixing up the cabin! Getting rid of that $#*&! cedar shake roof!





And finally the almost finished project! Just finished staining the cabin as well but dont have a good pic of it yet!


----------



## jra1100

Hunt'n'photos said:


> I am new to the forum and saw this thread so I figured I would introduce myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon fishing at my cabin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grizzly bear hunting at same said place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching a little rainbow trout on the Kenai River!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moose hunting in Alaska!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fixing up the cabin! Getting rid of that $#*&! cedar shake roof!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally the almost finished project! Just finished staining the cabin as well but dont have a good pic of it yet!



Welcome to the site. Sorry, I forgot, which month was it that I was supposed to get the cabin?

Great looking place and great photo's of it and the things you do up there. JR


----------



## Tucker

This Me and Wife at the Night Under Fire at Columbus Oh


----------



## SawGarage

Hunt'n'photos said:


> I am new to the forum and saw this thread so I figured I would introduce myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grizzly bear hunting at same said place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moose hunting in Alaska!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fixing up the cabin! Getting rid of that $#*&! cedar shake roof!



NICE!! you da man takin' them down with a stringed instrument!! :biggrinbounce2:

unless it was a 30-06, and you just posed with the bow :monkey:


----------



## SawGarage

*Family photos???*

here's some of my 'family'

Chance:






(Bandaged) Bayley (yes, he'd keep it on, actually.: 






family of scrap saws :monkey::





and the dis-owned bearing:


----------



## 2000ssm6

Here is a decent one of me at the GTG last Saturday. I'm in the gray Stihl shirt/black Stihl hat. The other guy is Zach(Little Possum).


----------



## oscar4883

Recent removal pic. 






A truly ugly one of me. Goofing around with my daughter while camping.


----------



## lawnmowertech37

I never knew this thread was here should i post one of me ?

here is a picture of when i visited west va mountains new river gorge bridge area







here is a picture of me years ago


----------



## WoodChuck'r

My ugly ass....


----------



## volks-man

oscar4883 said:


> Recent removal pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A truly ugly one of me. Goofing around with my daughter while camping.



*hey!
is that DAVE ATTEL? 
INSOMNIAC!!!
*


----------



## oscar4883

Thanks Volks! I normally just roll with the goat-t. I had a guy stop over to buy a saw about a month ago and I got the typical:
him- You ever see that show American Idol?
me- Ya I'm familiar with it.
him- You look just like that guy.....
me- Ya I know bro. Daughtry. If I had a dollar for every time I heard that....


----------



## Arrowhead

Bump for a good thread.


----------



## Duke Thieroff

Out near Bob Wrights place....Beaver Creek.







Skinning my neighbor's yote. That thing stunk, but I felt bad for him, skinning it with a pocket knife and all.





The wife, our daughter, and some goofy guy that likes saws.



That is my ugly mug, and my beautiful wife and daughter.



Chris


----------



## Arrowhead

Thieroff said:


> The wife, our daughter, and some goofy guy that likes saws.
> 
> 
> 
> That is my ugly mug, and my beautiful wife and daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


 You have a good looking family Chris. Yes, I hate skinnin Coyotes also, stink like heck.


----------



## Duke Thieroff

Arrowhead said:


> You have a good looking family Chris. Yes, I hate skinnin Coyotes also, stink like heck.


 
Thanks man, I am a lucky man.

Not so lucky when it comes to yoters. I got a phone call saying hey come check out this coyote.


Boy, was I a fool for going over there, smelled it halfway across the yard. Saw my neighbor George having a heck of a time with it. Felt obliged to finish it off for him in record time. It's a lot simpler when you know what you've been through it before.

This was right around deer season also, so I was up to my gills in game.

He's actually got the pelt salted down and is looking to preserve it.


Chris


----------



## 67L36Driver

Add forty one years to this: 

View attachment 174064


I'm still small and skinny.:msp_flapper:

The more I edit this post, the worse it gets. Ever have one of those?


----------



## Duke Thieroff

67L36Driver said:


> Add forty one years to this:
> View attachment 174064
> 
> 
> I'm still small and skinny.:msp_lol:


 
Suprised you can handle any saw bigger than a Homie XL with those skinny arms!

:msp_laugh: Just kidding bud!


Thank you for your service.


Chris


----------



## 67L36Driver

Thieroff said:


> Suprised you can handle any saw bigger than a Homie XL with those skinny arms!
> Chris



I weighed 145#. Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm..................no fat.

About six weeks later I was running my first gasoline powered chainsaw. A Remington 754 or some such.

This one will have to do.
View attachment 174065


----------



## Duke Thieroff

67L36Driver said:


> I weighed 145#. Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm..................no fat.
> 
> About six weeks later I was running my first gasoline powered chainsaw. A Remington 754 or some such.
> 
> I'm still hunting up a good pic of me and my grandson.


 
My arms are about as skinny.


All muscle, right?

Did CAD begin there Carl, or did it take some time?


Chris


----------



## Rounder

One ugly mug for sure - Sam


View attachment 174066
View attachment 174067


----------



## homelitejim

Here is a pic of my ugly mug and one with me and my BIL, he gets to use chainsaws at work, mostly for cutting holes in buildings to ventilate them.


----------



## Deer Assassin




----------



## BloodOnTheIce

I'm the fat guy running the 660






Intimidating the competition


----------



## caleath

you have seen me before me, wife and kids Christmas last year.


----------



## polardoo

Me and my boy pondering life


----------



## Gologit

I think I'll take the rest of the day off.


----------



## djones

After an afternoon of travel I like to have a pretty mug with a pretty mug, hers not mine.View attachment 174099


----------



## 2dogs

Gologit said:


> I think I'll take the rest of the day off.


 
Was that pic after you fell off the cliff when you got down from the dozer?


----------



## ChrisF

Here's one of me, from earlier this winter. Taken by my falling-partner on the way out in the woods. A bit sleepy but otherwise feeling frisky!







And this is me being an enormous douche during a weekend sometime somewhere.


----------



## flyank

a few, first is my other hobby, coaching my sons little league team, I is the big goof in the middle of the back row, other just wife and I out for a night and lastly (unknown order I'll put them in) Halloween this year, my the Don with my wife and her sister, my boxers...


----------



## RacerX

I'm the one on the right...


----------



## T_F_E

I'm on the right


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> Was that pic after you fell off the cliff when you got down from the dozer?


 
Nope...I only broke a few ribs on that deal.


45 years of this....










...leads to a little nerve damage in the hands, wrists and arms.

Got this one done, too. 







Good as new, ready for a few more seasons yet. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jon1212

I'm the guy without any hair
View attachment 174198


----------



## promac850

You'll get a pic of my ugly ass when I get the 850 running. Oh, I don't wanna take my pants off. Face will have to do.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jon1212 said:


> I'm the guy without any hair
> View attachment 174198



With that many kids around, I can see why. :msp_lol:

Just wait, grandkids are a parent's revenge.

Grandpa's little helper and some 'payback'. View attachment 174228


----------



## promac850

polardoo said:


> Me and my boy pondering life


 
Very good. Did you teach him how to fart properly? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

oke:


----------



## polardoo

promac610 said:


> Very good. Did you teach him how to fart properly? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> oke:


 
Like father like son


----------



## promac850

polardoo said:


> Like father like son


 
 Good to hear.


----------



## hautions11

*Like Father Like Daughter*

Her ya go. The old trusty 064 milling.


----------



## promac850

Good work, you guys are raisin' yer kids right.


----------



## Arrowhead

promac610 said:


> Good work, you guys are raisin' yer kids right.


 
Hey, your not allowed to post here till you put your picture up. oke:


----------



## promac850

Arrowhead said:


> Hey, your not allowed to post here till you put your picture up. oke:


 
Oh yeah!? Make me. oke:


----------



## Oldsawnut

Here is me taking my daughter swimming for the first time... Perhaps a little early


----------



## JJay03

Alright here is me and the wife figured I should put a face with my screenname.


----------



## firefighter33

Thats Me! Last Halloween on a camping trip.


----------



## brisawyer

Sent the following pic to the chief during hydrant testing last year with the following message. Chief, the memo said clear all vegetation from around hydrant. Expect a call from an irate homeowner.


----------



## brisawyer

Haloween last minute costume


----------



## 67L36Driver

brisawyer said:


> Sent the following pic to the chief during hydrant testing last year with the following message. Chief, the memo said clear all vegetation from around hydrant. Expect a call from an irate homeowner.



Good job!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## wampum

Here I am at the GTG a couple of weeks ago






After a long day I was caught napping:




[/QUOTE]


These will be good if you want to post them in the barn or basement to keep critters out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I don't remember if I posted in this thread or not. So here is a pic.


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5565454621/" title="gtg 133 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5186/5565454621_c668777f47_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="gtg 133"></a>

I'm in the middle.


----------



## Ironworker

Here is me





And now the kids





Me and my lovely wife


----------



## Arrowhead

Bump... post them mugs.


----------



## Stihl Rules

<a href="http://s647.photobucket.com/albums/uu197/robert_deatley30/?action=view&amp;current=135.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu197/robert_deatley30/135.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



I am the guy that looks scared to death


----------



## jra1100

30 Boy you sure married up, LOL beautiful bride, lucky guy. Best to you both. JR


----------



## Chris J.

Taking self photos really sucks.


----------



## DSS

Chris J. said:


> Taking self photos really sucks.


 
No offense dude, but I like your avatar better.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Chris J.

daddy66 said:


> No offense dude, but I like your avatar better.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:




I agree ! 

As much as I like Ines Sainz' shapely glutes (check the link in my signature--Not Safe For Work or Mixed Company), it's much more practical for me to look like me than to look like her butt  .


----------



## Muffler Bearing

Chris J. said:


> Taking self photos really sucks.


 
This Ain't The WTF Thread Dude!


----------



## FireMan2285

this is a cool site there's lot of infomation on here to be had.i just wanted this post to be my first to show everyone what i look like.

View attachment 181658


----------



## Arrowhead

FireMan2285 said:


> this is a cool site there's lot of infomation on here to be had.i just wanted this post to be my first to show everyone what i look like.
> 
> View attachment 181658


 
Welcome to the site.


----------



## FireMan2285

thanks i'm glad to be with you all on this cool site.


----------



## homelitejim

Here is a fresh pic of my ugly mug.


----------



## FireMan2285

dang thats a big saw. what kind is it homelitejim?


----------



## eMGunslinger

FireMan2285 said:


> dang thats a big saw. what kind is it homelitejim?


I actually think its a Homelite :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## homelitejim

FireMan2285 said:


> dang thats a big saw. what kind is it homelitejim?


 
That is a homelite 770D with a 46 inch bar.


----------



## Chris J.

Muffler Bearing said:


> This Ain't The WTF Thread Dude!




Be glad I didn't use one of the other photos .


----------



## a. palmer jr.

stihl sawing said:


> What year is that bultaco, Ain't seen one of them in years. They used to be an awesome trials bike.


 
I had a 1974 Bultaco many years ago. Screamer but sometimes it wouldn't stay together!


----------



## Chris J.

Let's see if I can be of help........









FireMan2285 said:


> this is a cool site there's lot of infomation on here to be had.i just wanted this post to be my first to show everyone what i look like.
> 
> View attachment 181658


----------



## FireMan2285

Thanks Chris J how did you get it in the post like that


----------



## K5krawler

Long night at a working fire





I think I need some chainsawing action photos next!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

*After a full day at Silver Doller City, Branson*

View attachment 193250






I'm the skinny geezer on the left.
Carl.


----------



## mweba

67L36Driver said:


> View attachment 193250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the skinny geezer on the left.
> Carl.


 
Will be down there next weekend, Carl. Should I keep an eye out for ya?


----------



## 67L36Driver

mweba said:


> Will be down there next weekend, Carl. Should I keep an eye out for ya?


Nope, got home yesterday late afternoon.

Wear your shorts and tank top, it was 102 Monday, 104 Tuesday, *108!!! Wednsday*. Thursday got to low mid 90's as a cool (?) front moved in.

Ain't never going back during the summer again. Great in October or November. Our sixth year in a row.
Carl.


----------



## timbrjackrussel

timbrjackrussel said:


> My 066 and my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing better than this is the one taking the picture, she is my best friend and sweetie.



Now she's my wife. June 19 2011.View attachment 219156
View attachment 219157


----------



## TonyRumore




----------



## Stumpys Customs




----------



## logging22

My eyes!!!! The horror of it!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS

logging22 said:


> My eyes!!!! The horror of it!!:hmm3grin2orange:



I'd hit it.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> My eyes!!!! The horror of it!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Stop looking in the mirror:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

DSS said:


> I'd hit it.
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks Chris. Got iced tea on the keyboard again. Nice one.


----------



## little possum

Probably regret this one later. But under the request of Smilin Possum... Here I am, the legendary PondBearSwillyLittlePossum-awesome-o!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

little possum said:


> Probably regret this one later. But under the request of Smilin Possum... Here I am, the legendary PondBearSwillyLittlePossum-awesome-o!



Love it LP!!!!!!


----------



## logging22

I gotta have one of those hats Zach. Totally kool mang!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Haha thanks fellas. Sister brought that home from the Christmas show. Think I will have to get me one next year!


----------



## genesis5521

Here I are.

Don <><


----------



## tallguys

DSS said:


> I'd hit it.
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:




You'd NEED beer! Hilarious man, :biggrin: damn near snorted the coffee out of my nose...


----------



## smilin possum

little possum said:


> Probably regret this one later. But under the request of Smilin Possum... Here I am, the legendary PondBearSwillyLittlePossum-awesome-o!



HEY that's MY Boy!!!!! Ain't he cute. The Sock Monkey Chainsaw Man


----------



## stubnail67

*me and my son.*

me and my son about 2 weeks or so ago....


----------



## paccity




----------



## Metals406

paccity said:


>



Who's the crazy Ol pirate hovering over that Mac?


----------



## Eccentric

Metals406 said:


> Who's the crazy Ol pirate hovering over that Mac?



I see a Knothead, a Paccity, and a Farley9N in that pic. Wish I hadn't missed that GTG. My poor truck....




If this rig hadn't gotten sick on the way, I might have been in that pic with the guys.





Here I is in the dirty mirror. Shot this pic for the MNTAINGAL23 page-1 support thread. My membership application to the cold head club.





Here's that same Knothead with a bit less hair. He's in the club too!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## kent550

View attachment 219212


----------



## 67L36Driver

This whole thread is a real Hoot!!!

Note to the cold head group:

When you get to be my age, hair stops growing on your head and starts growing on your ears!

Just don't seem fair.


----------



## Adirondackstihl




----------



## Arrowhead

Nice buck!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl

Arrowhead said:


> Nice buck!!



10pt
240lbs

Wasnt bagged by me, but a best friend of mine. One of the few pics I have of my own mug. I'm usually the one on the other end of the shutter!

Heres one from this season


----------



## carlseawolf

Me and the missus at a Hagdo ( hen and stag do )


----------



## mt.stalker

Adirondackstihl said:


>



Where did he get that monster ?


----------



## 7oaks

little possum said:


> Probably regret this one later. But under the request of Smilin Possum... Here I am, the legendary PondBearSwillyLittlePossum-awesome-o!



I DON'T know you!!!!!


----------



## Jonesy11

Playing on the ATV with my dads dog Kodi.


----------



## mt.stalker

View attachment 219247


Me with wife , daughters , and mother-in-law


----------



## Arrowhead

This was one of last years deer. Nothing pic worthy this year. :msp_sad:


----------



## Adirondackstihl

mt.stalker said:


> Where did he get that monster ?



Paul Smiths area....bout a 1/4 mi from our camp. Was on watch for 20min :mad2:


----------



## Eccentric

67L36Driver said:


> This whole thread is a real Hoot!!!
> 
> Note to the cold head group:
> 
> When you get to be my age, hair stops growing on your head and starts growing on your ears!
> 
> Just don't seem fair.



Already there Carl...


----------



## luneburg

*Yup*

Fishing this Fall 








Noddin with the divine Ms. Murphy, Our Yorkie rescue dog 






At a pub in my birth state Cali 






After a hike in New Hampshire Mts.


----------



## Chris-PA

Sure:


----------



## tolman_paul




----------



## gink595

tolman_paul said:


>



WOW, that is incredible!


Here is me and my boy.


----------



## tolman_paul

I even got my boys out on the ice earlier this winter.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WoodHeatWarrior:

That is one ugly mug.


----------



## Eccentric

*OK I'll play too....*



WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Sure:







Back atcha. My HS buddy made this years ago. Much booze and bad coffee has been in it over the last two decades. The double handles have come in handy...


----------



## Chris-PA

Oh no! More ugly mugs! LOL - I use mine every day. Had it about 20 years too!


----------



## Sprintcar




----------



## Eccentric

Sprintcar said:


>



Just shows up as a red 'X' for me SC....


----------



## Sprintcar

Eccentric said:


> Just shows up as a red 'X' for me SC....



Showed up O.K. fer me.

?????


----------



## Sprintcar




----------



## sawbones

Eccentric said:


> I see a Knothead,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's that same Knothead with a bit less hair. He's in the club too!:msp_thumbup:




Last time I seen that guy he had a pony tail. 






Me and Randy at FarleyVille


----------



## Eccentric

Sprintcar said:


> Boxer pic.



That one worked fine. I'll have to shoot and post a pic of our goofy yearling boxer (white with brown spots.........strange) named "Po". Short for "Polar Bear".



sawbones said:


> Last time I seen that guy he had a pony tail.
> 
> Me and Randy at FarleyVille



Good stuff Ric. Randy's gonna be PISSED at me when he sees this though. I'll have to call Annie and beg her to hide his tire iron......:censored:


----------



## M-tooth

At work this past summer,


----------



## 67L36Driver

Daughter had pics. taken of the whole fan damily.


----------



## Eccentric

That's a great picture Carl. You have a beautiful family.


----------



## workshop

Mines in my avatar. Yep, there really is someone that ugly.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Mines in my avatar. Yep, there really is someone that ugly.



Help a geezer out and post it big 'nuff to see....................................................................


----------



## sawbones

My and the Mrs a couple days ago. Her little Yota 4runner blew a head gasket on
the V6 and now it looks like a Stanley Steamer when you start it.

Fortunatly she like to ride in the Peterbilt


----------



## dschroeder

bet ya can't picture me with a chainsaw after this pic lol


----------



## 67L36Driver

That pup has more keys than Carter has pills.


----------



## DexterDay

Me and one of my little helpers plowing the driveway


----------



## paccity




----------



## chadihman

My wife and I Wedding day 06


----------



## mikey517

I've gotten older and uglier...


----------



## Eccentric

67L36Driver said:


> That pup has more keys *than Carter has pills*.



My Dad used to say that one.


----------



## Speed

sawbones said:


> My and the Mrs a couple days ago. Her little Yota 4runner blew a head gasket on
> the V6 and now it looks like a Stanley Steamer when you start it.
> 
> Fortunatly she like to ride in the Peterbilt
> 
> View attachment 322666


Nice old 359!


----------



## Adirondackstihl




----------



## 67L36Driver

Hah! A trout fisherman.

Best we have around here is the tailwaters of Table Rock Lake. (Lake Taneycomo by Branson)


----------



## Adirondackstihl

> Hah! A trout fisherman.
> Best we have around here is the tailwaters of Table Rock Lake.



I am fortunate as a trout fisherman. I have many choices in and around the Adirondacks to choose from!!
Including the trophy waters of the Legendary Ausable River in the Olympic town of Lake Placid......about 50min drive for me.
The Great Chazy River flows through my backyard on its way to Lake Champlain.
The Chateaugay River is a 30 min drive.
Many more.......


----------



## thomas1

sawbones said:


> My and the Mrs a couple days ago. Her little Yota 4runner blew a head gasket on
> the V6 and now it looks like a Stanley Steamer when you start it.
> 
> Fortunatly she like to ride in the Peterbilt
> 
> View attachment 322666



Ric,

Is that thing a 3.0? There was a recall on them for the head gaskets, you should be able to search by VIN to see if yours was involved, I don't remember the years off the top of my head.

From another forum:

Just want to let you people know there is some misinformation concerning the head gasket campaign. The Special Service Campaign VO6 does not expire on Januaury 6, in fact it does not expire. I brought my wifes 4Runner to the dealer yesterday to get the head gasket job done and was informed they performed the work in 1998 when we brought it in for it's 60k mile service. Kind of slipped my mind. Anyways, I asked about the 1-1-2006 date and they told me that is incorrect. It does not expire.

If someone at a Toyota dealer tells you otherwise, ask to speak to the warranty manager or call the Toyota Customer Assistance Center, 1-800-331-4331. This is the number from the SSC pdf document. And yes, the steering rod recall will require an alignment to correctly adjust the steering, and it is included. Besides a tuneup, we had the steering rod replaced under the recall.


----------



## sawbones

thomas1 said:


> Ric,
> 
> Is that thing a 3.0? There was a recall on them for the head gaskets, you should be able to search by VIN to see if yours was involved, I don't remember the years off the top of my head.
> 
> .


 
She has had the recall done plus some other head work after that. Has 230K and dont know if its worth the 1200 -2500 estimates to fix it. We have a few other rigs till we figure out what to do with it.


----------



## Kfd518

I do believe she is certainly the better half!


----------



## dschroeder

67L36Driver said:


> That pup has more keys than Carter has pills.


Yeah lol, it's a blast to okay though. Fully restored kimball theater pipe organ. Installed in a buddy's home.


----------



## Mtthwvn

Ok here's a pic of me, just finished cultivating the garden with the little Farmall 140 last summer....sure beats a tiller on those long rows!


----------



## redfin

Me and da wifey and one of my rugrats.


----------



## Buffhunter

Me and the ole ball and chain at the Tucson rodeo last time round.....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Time for an update.

Older and wiser.


----------



## MasterBlaster

You're almost as handsome as me!


----------



## heimannm

Older and increasingly frail...




Mark


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nice pipe!!!


----------



## jra1100

heimannm said:


> Older and increasingly frail...
> 
> View attachment 362014
> 
> 
> Mark


Heck, if your frail, I'm helpless. JR


----------



## o8f150




----------



## MasterBlaster

Uhhhhh - let's not and say we did!


----------



## Adirondackstihl

Pass the brain bleach when you're finished


----------



## Rockjock

MY EYES!!!


----------



## Wagnerwerks

Family pic and one of my sons fish of the week. I was jealous...lol


----------



## 67L36Driver

Wagnerwerks said:


> Family pic and one of my sons fish of the week. I was jealous...lol



Nice 'ground crew' you got there.


----------



## Wagnerwerks

Thanks. I'll tell you guys.... When you're waiting on me to dig for parts I say I have, I am usually preoccupied with my kids...lol. I'm 35 tomorrow and I already am seeing how quickly time passes. My time with them is worth so much more than I ever realized until recently. They are not the speediest ground crew though...


----------



## arrow13

MasterBlaster said:


> Uhhhhh - let's not and say we did!


Uhhhhh, I'll second that. Besides, my dentist said I should stop eating candy and I'm going to start right now!!


----------



## 2dogs

Ya know I consider myself a pretty brave person. But whenever I see 08F150 posts a pic a scroll over that post as fast as possible cause what he posts frightens me and sometimes makes me want to puke. I'm sure he is a great guy in person (prolly not, he'd be like HBRN) but on the forum he scares me. Ban him with fire!


----------



## 2dogs

Wagnerwerks said:


> Thanks. I'll tell you guys.... When you're waiting on me to dig for parts I say I have, I am usually preoccupied with my kids...lol. I'm 35 tomorrow and I already am seeing how quickly time passes. My time with them is worth so much more than I ever realized until recently. They are not the speediest ground crew though...



HBD dude.


----------



## JBA

Big Red and I at the Susan Koeman breast cancer walk this past mother's day. 40,000 people participated in the walk. Lots of cancer survivors present at the event. Not a dry eye in house. Very touching.


----------



## rarefish383

Mtthwvn said:


> Ok here's a pic of me, just finished cultivating the garden with the little Farmall 140 last summer....sure beats a tiller on those long rows!
> 
> View attachment 322938


I was looking at the steering wheel and controls before I read your caption. I was thinking that sure looks like my Dad's C140. Now, I'll have to go see if I can find a pic of him on his tractor, Joe.


----------

